# **2013 Ceramides Challenge**



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

*PART I*​ 
*Welcome Ladies... Passed down to me by **Ms. @halee_J**, I will be your new host for the 2013 Ceramides Challenge. I strongly encourage reading the info below, if you arent already knowledgeable as to how much of a benefit ceramide rich products are to your line-up. I hope you all join me this year and experience all the joy my hair has received just from incorporating ceramides into my regiment.*

*HHG*

*Want improved moisture/protein balance? Manage porosity? Shinier hair? Stronger more manageable hair? Fortify you hair against heat/chemical services? *

*TRY CERAMIDES!*​ 
*Whether you are relaxed, texlaxed, permed, natural, use diect heat, indirect heat, low heat, no heat, color treated, highlighted, no color; Everyone can benefit from ceramides.* 

*What are ceramides?*

Ceramides are fatty molecules that naturally occur in the hair fiber. They are the "glue' of the hair fiber that hold all of the layers together. 

*How do ceramides benefit hair?*

Ceramides form a seal on the cuticle layer, limiting the loss of protein molecules from the hair shaft; protecting the fiber against normal wear and tear from manipulation (washing & styling), UV rays, heat and chemical services; like dye, relaxers etc. This seal also helps to keep the cuticle flat and tightly packed; they fill in gaps in the cuticle, giving shine and keeping porosity low. Over time, hair loses ceramide molecules. From heat and chemical but also just from the hair istself aging. Older and/or damaged hair contains less ceramide than newer/healthier hair. So it makes sense to incorporate ceramides to maintain hair health.

*Note: Ceramides help limit the loss of protein and help strengthen the hair fiber. However they are not proteins, nor can they replace protein in your reggie. (Some people have found they need _less_ protein though)

*Where can I find ceramides?*

There are plant oils and extracts that contain plant ceramides. They function much the same as those found in our own hair. Many hair products also contain natural and synthetic ceramides.

*The Challenge will run in four parts:*

*Part 1: January 1st –March 31st*
*Part 2: April 1st – June 30th*
*Part 3: July 1st – September 30th*
*Part 4: October 1st - December 31st*

*Challenge Rules:*

1. Use a ceramide containing product at least once a week; once per session if you are really looking to reap the benefits of ceramides (session = m/s, DC'ing, pre-pooing, etc).

2. Check in and let us know how its going for you. Share your ceramide-rich products with us as you use them. We can inspire those who aren't using ceramides to finally use that leave-in all the way in the back of their stash because of the ceramide benefit. 

a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?
b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? _Shine_? _Softness_? _Manageability_? 

3. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon. 

*CHALLENGERS LIST*
@Atdow71
@Lissa0821
@Rozlewis
@ScorpioRising
@cherry.a
@Americka
@halee_J
@cutenss
@NappyNelle
@BKfinest
@Babygrowth
@daae
@pelohello
@MeowMix
@bajandoc86
@auntybe
@southerncitygirl
@pinkpanther23
@silenttullip
@EnExitStageLeft
@Nix08
@lamaria211
@Lita
@Froreal3
@janeemat
@curlyhersheygirl
@ZebraPrintLover
@JulietWhiskey
@venusfly
@destinyseeker
@veesweets
@youwillrise
@NJoy
@sharifeh
@coracao
@Shay72
@Blairx0
@NowIAmNappy
@lovely_locks
@Hyacinthe
@moniq
@felic1
@HappywithJC723
@cnap
@tishsander
@Cattypus1
@EnExitStageLeft

Additional Challengers List click here!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Oils/extracts containing ceramides*:

*Eucalyptus extract*
*Hemp seed oil*
*Kukui Nut oil*
*Sunflower oil*
*Rice Bran oil*
*Walnut oil*
*Wheat Germ oil*

****Ladies, please note: There is a list of oils with lipid percentages floating around, these percentages refer to a lipid called linoleic acid, which is similar to, but not the same as a ceramide. However, the presence of large amounts of linoleic acid may indicate the presence of ceramides. Linoleic acid is indeed beneficial to the hair, and can boost the the natural production of ceramides, when taken internally or absorbed through the skin. I have listed oils with 40% and higher linoleic acid below*****

*Oils containing high amounts of linoleic acid; which suggests ceramide benefit*:

*Safflower oil *
*Grape seed oil *
*Poppyseed oil *
*Corn oil *
*Cottonseed oil *
*Soybean oil *
*Sesame oil*

*PRODUCTS CONTAINING CERAMIDES*:

*African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil *
*Alterna Thickening Compound*
*Aphogee Pro-Vitamin*
*Aubrey Organics Products*
*Aveeno nourish and Shine leave-in treatment*
*Aveeno nourish and Shine style cream*
*BPT Wheat Germ Conditioner*
*Burts Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil*
*Curl Junkie Repair Me*
*Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Growth Elixir *
*Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Ends Insurance*
*Cream & Coco Eucalyptus Honey Treatment*
*Cream & Coco Moisturizer*
*Crece Pelo Leave-In *
*Creme of Nature (Green Bottle/Old Formula) *
*Curly Kinks Curlycue Renew*
*Curly Kinks Polished*
*Curly Kinks Satin Roots*
*Essential Nutrients Oil*
*Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Strength and Repair Masque*
*Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Leave In Moisture Treatment Leave In*
*Gleau Oil*
*Gro Aut-Mahabhringeraj*
*HTGE Featherweight (Hair Trigger Growth Elixir)*
*Hask Cerafix*
*HB Castor Oil Treatment/Grease*
*Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil*
*Honey Chile Hair Love*
*Ion Moisturizing Treatment *
*Jane Carter's Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner*
*Jason's Long & Strong Jojoba Shampoo*
*Joico K-Pak Reconstructor*
*Kan Kanechomn Ceramide Deep Conditioning Cream*
*Kerapro Intense Treatment*
*Kerapro Restorative Anti-Frizz Elixir*
*L'Oreal Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 Restoring Conditioner*
*L'Oreal Elvive Nutri-Ceramide Deep Repair Concentrate*
*L'Oreal Eversleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner*
*L'Oreal Serle Expert Liss Starter Ionene G + Ceramide Pre-Smoothing Treatment*
*Lustrasilk Cholesterol*
*Lustrasilk Shea Butter*
*Lustrasilk Mango*
*Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice Deep Conditioner*
*Marie Dean Whipped Avocado Murumuru Hair Butter*
*Marie Dean Honey & Soy Hair Buttercream*
*Marie Dean Vanilla Lemon Hair Mousse*
*Marie Dean Green Hemp Conditioner PROLESS*
*Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair*
*Matrix Biolage Fortifying conditioner *
*Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie*
*Miss Key 10 en 1 Conditioner*
*Mizani Therma Smooth*
*Motions Nourishing leave-in*
*Natural by Design (NBD) Sunflower Hair Mask*
*Naturelle Grow Sweet Honey Nectar Balm*
*Nexxus Aloe Rid*
*Nexxus Botanic Oil Shampoo *
*Nexxus Headdress *
*Nexxus Humectress*
*Nexxus Keraphix *
*Nexxus Therappe*
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Shampoo*
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Conditioner *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Leave-in Ultimate Strengthener *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Split End Reconstructor *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Cream Hairdress *
*Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Featherlight Hairdress *
*ORS Hair Mayonaise (New Formula *WGO)*
*Phyto PhytoKeratine' Reparative Serum Leave In* 
*Proclaim Aloe Hot Oil *
*Proclaim Natural 7 Oil *
*Proclaim Natural Olive Oil *
*Redken Extreme Conditioner*
*Redken Extreme Rescue Force*
*Redken Extreme Anti-Snap *
*Redken 07*
*Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner*
*Satinique Products *
*Sedal Products *
*Shalmi Vadhera Coconut Alma Revitalizing Hair Treatment *
*Shea Moisture Baby Rub Oil*
*Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask*
*Shea Moisture Extra Moisture Transitioning Milk*
*SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner*
*SheScentIt Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer Leave In*
*SheScentIt Honey Rinse Conditioner*
*SheScentIt Jojoba Hemp Shampoo*
*Shey Butter Oil *
*Siamese Twists-Essential Butter*
*Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla (Pearl Protein) Leave-In*
*Silicon Mix Conditioner *
*Silicon Mix Leave-in*
*Silk Dreams Shea What*
*Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner*
*Silk Elements Leave-In*
*Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment*
*Skala Ceramide 3 Conditioner*
*Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Protecting Foam*
*Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Fortifying Moisturizing Shampoo*
*Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner*
*Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier*
*TIGI Serious Conditioner*

This list is evergrowing. As you ladies post what you use, I will continously update the list (a challenge for myself ).

Hope you ladies will join me!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Dec 26, 2012)

I haven't been in a challenge for so long because....well I suck at them, as my siggy says  I should start again though so I'll do Part 2 and 3 (we don't have to do the whole thing right?) because I'm planning on doing braids or twists for most of the year and I don't like putting oils etc in my braids


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

ConstantlyDynamic said:


> I haven't been in a challenge for so long because....well I suck at them, as my siggy says  I should start again though so I'll do Part 2 and 3 (we don't have to do the whole thing right?) because I'm planning on doing braids or twists for most of the year and I don't like putting oils etc in my braids


 
Feel free to join as the year progresses!  I will post four different threads (although this one doesn't say Part I as it should) for each session.  And maybe you might want to add a little GSO (Grapeseed Oil) or Sunflower Oil to your water bottle for refreshing your braids.  Even your braids will feel softer   Just a suggestion...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Calling all avid ceramide users 

halee_J
lamaria211
cutenss
TeeSGee
Americka
youwillrise
NappyNelle
NJoy
leiah
HHSJ85
claud-uk
Jojofree
melissa-bee
MeowMix
Onhergrind09
bajandoc86
nakialovesshoes
ladysaraii
janeemat
Hyacinthe
Leslie_C
Shay72
curlyhersheygirl
shortt29
AJellyCake
ZebraPrintLover
sharifeh
Lita
KaramelDiva1978
Ms.Analeise
HoneyA
EnExitStageLeft
Sharpened
greenandchic
Rozlewis
AtlantaJJ
Tonto
venusfly


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 26, 2012)

I want to join in on this challenge.  Can you please add my name to the list DominicanBrazilian82.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Atdow71 said:


> I want to join in on this challenge. Can you please add my name to the list @DominicanBrazilian82.


 
All done love .  What products do you have in your arsenal right now that is ceramide-rich?


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 26, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge.  I have faithfully used grapeseed and sunflower oil mixture to seal my moisture in.  I also apply this mixture through out my hair the day before wash day.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> All done love .  What products do you have in your arsenal right now that is ceramide-rich?



I have lustration cholesterol, sunflower oil, grapeseed oil, AOHSR & GPB to start.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

I am ready to go with this one. I have organic GSO, EVOO, and organic safflower oil. Let's do this.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 26, 2012)

@DominicanBrazilian82 I'd like to be added to the list and take part in this challenge, hopefully all 4 parts. I need to use up my grapeseed and safflower oils 



Updated list: ETA: 

Carols Daughter Hair Milk Leave In 
Giovanni's Direct Leave In 
Grapeseed & Safflower oil 
Jason's Long & Strong Jojoba Shampoo 

*Ojon Restorative Pre Cleansing Treatment 
*Shea Moisture Yucca & Aloe Milk 



I'll also be looking for products which contain wheat germ and rice bran oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 I'd like to be added to the list and take part in this challenge, hopefully all 4 parts. I need to use up my grapeseed and safflower oils


 
Updated.  Love that avi pic.


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 26, 2012)

Count me in! 
I will be using: 
Grape seed oil
WGO
Optimum Care Stay Strong Shampoo
Silicon mix conditioner and leave-in
ORS hair mayo


----------



## Americka (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in...

Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner (wheat germ oil)
safflower, sunflower, and grapeseed oils
HB Castor Oil treatment/grease (safflower oil)


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay! Count me in lady


----------



## cutenss (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in.  I will continue to use grapeseed oil, rice bran oil, GLEAU oil, and any other ceramide containing conditioners, moisturizers, etc 

Put me the list please.  Where is halee_J going


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in once again!

I'll be using hemp seed oil, Aubrey Organics conditioners, Hairitage Hydrations pomades and butters, Giovanni Cosmetics... basically everything I'm using has ceramides and my hair has never been better. Soft, shiny, strong, and healthy... what more could you ask for?


----------



## BKfinest (Dec 26, 2012)

I would like to join. I will be alternating once a week between Miss Key 10en1 Conditioner and Silicon Mix Conditioner under a heated dryer.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in. I will be using various products from Silk Dreams, Hairitage, Shescentit, etc. I may also purchase hemp seed oil, gleau oil, and jasons vit e oil. I'm hoping these will help with health and retention. Most of these I won't start using until mid january. I will check what I'm currently using and come back with those.


----------



## daae (Dec 26, 2012)

i'm in 
using Aubrey organics conditoners/wheat germ oil


----------



## Guinan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in!! I currently use Walnut oil to seal in my conditioner and I LUV it!!!


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 Thanks for tagging me.  I'm in.  Going to keep on with the grapeseed oil prepoo.  Have fun hosting


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ceramides form a seal on the cuticle layer, limiting the loss of protein molecules from the hair shaft; protecting the fiber against normal wear and tear from manipulation (washing & styling), UV rays, heat and chemical services; like dye, relaxers etc. *This seal also helps to keep the cuticle flat and tightly packed; they fill in gaps in the cuticle, giving shine and keeping porosity low. *Over time, hair loses ceramide molecules. From heat and chemical but also just from the hair istself aging. Older and/or damaged hair contains less ceramide than newer/healthier hair. So it makes sense to incorporate ceramides to maintain hair health.


 
*Anyone with LOW POROSITY successfuly using ceramides? *

*How do you incorporate it into your regimen?* 

I'm asking b/c most people with low porosity struggle with opening the cuticle enough to get moisture in since the cuticles are naturally tightly packed. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in again for another year.

I'll be using hempseed and wheat germ oils mostly. And I have a ton of DCers that incorporate various ceramics oils.

I use the oils as prepoos and mixed into DCs. I have decided to also use wheat germ oil in an oil mix for my ends.


----------



## auntybe (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in.  I will be using Nexxus Products Jan - March.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

@Dominicanbrazilian82


count me in, i regularly use aubrey's conditioner and claudies revitalizer moisturizers which have ceramides.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

NappyRina


use them in your reggie anyway you like. the easiest way is when you condition or moisturize & seal your hair. 

here's a few examples of oils that contain moderate to high levels of ceramides:
kukui
hemp
safflower
sunflower
kukui
wheat germ
sesame

if you make an oil mix of 3-5 oils i suggest 1-3 of those have ceramides and mix with a lil castor oil and eith evoo, evco or avocado oil.

I love claudies revitalizer moisturizers for their ceramide content and consistency...my hair feels awesome! isha hair cream, quinoa-coffee balancing and balancing ends insurance are my staples. I moisturize and seal 2-5 times a week. she has sales often usually anywhere btw 20-25% off.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm in. I will be using various products from Silk Dreams, Hairitage, Shescentit, etc. I may also purchase hemp seed oil, gleau oil, and jasons vit e oil. I'm hoping these will help with health and retention. Most of these I won't start using until mid january. I will check what I'm currently using and come back with those.



Be sure to let us know what you're using!  I love all of those products


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 Thanks for tagging me.  I'm in.  Going to keep on with the grapeseed oil prepoo.  Have fun hosting



Thank you . I will try my best.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> Anyone with LOW POROSITY successfuly using ceramides?
> 
> How do you incorporate it into your regimen?
> 
> ...



Ceramide oils (especially) are very penetrating oils.  They absorb well into the shaft.  I have porosity issues, but I also have a good moisture/protein balance.  My hair and I are very well acquainted and ceramide oils have helped me to achieve this.


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Dec 26, 2012)

I would like join  I will be using my proclaim natural 7 oil and I believe my garnier strength and repair contains ceramides somewhere in there.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Be sure to let us know what you're using!  I love all of those products



Okay. So far I have ORS mayo I use about every 4wks (almost gone thankfully) it has safflower and wheat germ oil. Shescentit Honey rinse condish has wheat germ oil, shescentit avocado has grapeseed oil in it, giovanni direct LI, and shescentit eve avocado oil has wgo, sunflower and soya bean oil.


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in
a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use? AOGPB, giovanni tttt shampoo, taaliah waajid conditioner, wheatgerm oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome New Challengers!!! The list has been updated . I will continue to update as you join.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 I'd like to be added to the list and take part in this challenge, hopefully all 4 parts. I need to use up my grapeseed and safflower oils
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> ...



ScorpioRising... Jason's Long & Strong... I'd buy it off title alone . What ceramides are in it?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm in once again!
> 
> I'll be using hemp seed oil, Aubrey Organics conditioners, Hairitage Hydrations pomades and butters, Giovanni Cosmetics... basically everything I'm using has ceramides and my hair has never been better. Soft, shiny, strong, and healthy... what more could you ask for?



Girl ain't that the truth.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 26, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> *Anyone with LOW POROSITY successfuly using ceramides? *
> 
> *How do you incorporate it into your regimen?*
> 
> ...



Im low porosity and will be using my products with ceramides as normally used but I'll use the oils after my hair is already dry then scrunch the oil in. My hair hates it when I apply oils while its still wet.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 26, 2012)

IN!

Hempseed and Wheatgerm oil are my current ceramide fav's.

I have various condish's, pomades, oils and Leave In's that contain ceramides. 

I'll try to do better at updating too. I tend to not .


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in. .. using the following in dc's, oil rinses and for sealing:
Wheat germ 
Avocado 
Flax 
Hemp 
Olive 
Grapeseed 
Sunflower 
Vitamin E 
Gleau oil blend


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> Im low porosity and will be using my products with ceramides as normally used but I'll use the oils after my hair is already dry then scrunch the oil in. My hair hates it when I apply oils while its still wet.



I'm like you.  Oils and cremes on dry hair only!  The only thing I put on wet hair is a leave-in or thermal spray for heat (direct and indirect).


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in!! 
I'll be using these products (they all contain ceramides and or ceramide oils)
GSO
Walnut oil
Gleau nourishing oil blend
Kerastase Oleo slim relax DC + leave in 
AO HSR
AO  WC
AO GPB
Matrix Biolage DC + leave in
Crece Pelo leave in
Silicon Mix + leave in
Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment *staple*
Silk Elements leave in cream *staple*
Redken Extreme condish-18 mea**
Redken Extreme strength builder plus**
Redken anti snap leave in **
CJ Repair Me
Kerapro intense treatment
Silk Elements Mega silk moisture treatment 
Hollywood beauty castor oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I'm in!!
> I'll be using these products (they all contain ceramides and or ceramide oils)
> GSO
> Walnut oil
> ...



Was wondering when you were gonna peak in


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @ScorpioRising... Jason's Long & Strong... I'd buy it off title alone . What ceramides are in it?



It only has Sunflower oil but its near the top of the list, so it wouldn't hurt to add it to my ceramides regimen


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> It only has Sunflower oil but its near the top of the list, so it wouldn't hurt to add it to my ceramides regimen



I saw that when I looked it up online.  They actually sell those at the local health food store I go to for my oils and AO.  How are you liking this brand?


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm here...Just rubbed some rice bran thru my hair to seal..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I saw that when I looked it up online.  They actually sell those at the local health food store I go to for my oils and AO.  How are you liking this brand?



I've only used two shampoos so far, the Long & Strong and the 'Moisturizing' Aloe Vera. The Moisturizing Aloe Vera shampoo didn't cleanse my scalp and it dried out my hair but Long & Strong had the opposite effect, so I just stick with the latter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazillian82 I'm in. I love the shine that grapeseed oil gives me. Plus I use AOGPB bi-weekly, alternating w/HSR. Will switch to using GPB weekly. My hair likes this stuff.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Been wanting to try that rice bran oil for some time now.  I always settle for a different oil or butter when I go to purchase it.  Are you in love with it? 



Lita said:


> I'm here...Just rubbed some rice bran thru my hair to seal..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @Dominicanbrazilian82 I'm in. I love the shine that grapeseed oil gives me. Plus I use AOGPB bi-weekly, alternating w/HSR. Will switch to using GPB weekly. My hair likes this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF




Ceramide shine is the real deal.  My rollersets are full of luster!


----------



## janeemat (Dec 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Calling all avid ceramide users
> 
> @halee_J
> @lamaria211
> ...


 
Yep checking in for 2013


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in for the year.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2012)

Im back in this thang this year also!

*GSO will be my boo* until stated later. I will be using it to seal....
I have other products that have ceramides included but too lazy to go look and see.

*Is Safflower lighter than GSO? Does anyone know?*


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in.

I recently found a huge bottle of Wheat Germ Oil lurking in the back of my closet and have been adding it to my weekly DCs and mixing some into my grease (along with EVOO, jojoba oil, vitamin e oil and EVCO).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 27, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im back in this thang this year also!
> 
> GSO will be my boo until stated later. I will be using it to seal....
> I have other products that have ceramides included but too lazy to go look and see.
> ...



To me they are very similar.  Never paid too much attention.  I will check tonight.  Safflower is extreme light though.


----------



## venusfly (Dec 27, 2012)

@DominicanBrazilian82 I'm in! 

I bought my hair some Safflower, Grape Seed, Hemp Seed and Wheat Germ Oil (already know my hair likes WG from using Salerm Mask years ago). 

I also bought some Gleau Oil to try out. 

Coconut Oil is my all time favorite-est best-est oil in the whole wide world but I want to see what these babies can do.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Been wanting to try that rice bran oil for some time now.  I always settle for a different oil or butter when I go to purchase it.  Are you in love with it?



DominicanBrazilian82 Hi! Yes,this is my top ceramide...I can use it all year,but it works best in winter..Suunflower works best in summer/spring..etc for me...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

venusfly said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 I'm in!
> 
> I bought my hair some Safflower, Grape Seed, Hemp Seed, Wheat Germ Oil (which I intend to use).
> 
> ...



You've got all the good ones!!! GSO might make you say Coconut who?  Especially if you prefer a lighter oil.  :Welcome:


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in! I'm currently using walnut oil, grapeseed oil and WGO and I'll be looking for tips on incorporating more products as well as these oils into my go to products and reggie.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

destinyseeker said:


> I'm in! I'm currently using walnut oil, grapeseed oil and WGO and I'll be looking for tips on incorporating more products as well as these oils into my go to products and reggie.


 
destinyseeker How are you using them now?


----------



## veesweets (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd like to join! I'll be using silk dreams shea what, silk dreams nourish oil, shescentit honey rinse, shescentit okra reconstructor, curl junkie repair me, and curly kinks leave in


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 28, 2012)

im in for the win!

i'll be using:

shea moisture baby ointment (contains safflower oil)
kinky curly perfectly polished (contains wheat germ oil)
sunflower oil


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 28, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> destinyseeker How are you using them now?



I use walnut oil & grape seed oil in my scalp oil mix and as add-ins to my deep conditioner

I also use grape seed in my moisture spray mix and with WGO in my MN mix. 

WGO is massaged into my scalp every other day (in between my MN days)

I've never thought to seal with grape seed or walnut oils... I'm definitely going to be trying that.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

veesweets said:


> I'd like to join! I'll be using silk dreams shea what, silk dreams nourish oil, shescentit honey rinse, shescentit okra reconstructor, curl junkie repair me, and *Curly Kinks Leave-In*


 
Don't you just love this! I'm glad I posted those today on the list.  If you have any other products you use that are not on the list and contain ceramides, let me know.  I'm always updating the list with your products, my research and products I have


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 28, 2012)

veesweets said:


> I'd like to join! I'll be using silk dreams shea what, silk dreams nourish oil, shescentit honey rinse, shescentit okra reconstructor, curl junkie repair me, and curly kinks leave in



I was eyeing the Curly Kinks DC since Im searching for new DCs and leave ins to try, now ill just go for their leave in too as opposed to a Darcy's leave in I was thinking of purchasing. I can't wait to order when all these sales are done (I have no patience for the wait times that comes with sales lol)

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

ScorpioRising... I have the DC and lurve it!  Its so thick and creamy and gives my hair great slip and moisture-retention.  I will definitely re-up on this.  My order for BF came with a sample of their Polished oil spray.  Its ceramide packed too! and really, really light.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 28, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> I was eyeing the Curly Kinks DC since Im searching for new DCs and leave ins to try, now ill just go for their leave in too as opposed to a Darcy's leave in I was thinking of purchasing. I can't wait to order when all these sales are done (I have no patience for the wait times that comes with sales lol)
> 
> Sent from my jacked  iPhone



I love the leave in, the slip is fantastic. Reminds me of KCKT but a little thicker and for my hair its more moisturizing. I was running through bottles of KCKT left and right but a little of the satin roots goes a long way. I was looking at the DC during the sale, I might get a sample size from sage to try it out


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 28, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @ScorpioRising... I have the DC and lurve it!  Its so thick and creamy and gives my hair great slip and moisture-retention.  I will definitely re-up on this.  My order for BF came with a sample of their Polished oil spray.  Its ceramide packed too! and really, really light.




 A _light oil_ spray!? I definitely will be purchasing since I'm reintroducing oils (ceramides specifically) into my regimen


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> A _light oil_ spray!? I definitely will be purchasing since I'm reintroducing oils (ceramides specifically) into my regimen


 


Ingredients: Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride (Fractionated Coconut Oil), Prunus Armeniaca (Apricot Kernel Oil), *Carthamus tinctorius (Safflower Oil)*, *Helianthus annuus (Sunflower Oil),* Prunus dulcis (Sweet Almond Oil), *Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Oil*, *Vitis vinifera (Grapeseed Oil),* Brassica Oleracea Italica (Broccoli) Seed Oil, Fragrance


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2012)

Just applied sum queen helene cholesterol conditioner & sealed with sum walnut oil.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 28, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> View attachment 184941
> 
> Ingredients: Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride (Fractionated Coconut Oil), Prunus Armeniaca (Apricot Kernel Oil), *Carthamus tinctorius (Safflower Oil)*, *Helianthus annuus (Sunflower Oil),* Prunus dulcis (Sweet Almond Oil), *Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Oil*, *Vitis vinifera (Grapeseed Oil),* Brassica Oleracea Italica (Broccoli) Seed Oil, Fragrance



It looks delicious   I'll have to purchase it on their site though since Curlmart and Sage doesnt carry it. Have you found their customer service to be consistent?  If their service is good I think I can be patient with the 1-2 week shipping process.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

Count me in!  I keeps that wheatgerm oil on deck!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in. 
My ceramide staples are AO HSR and grape seed oil and silk dreams wheat germ butter conditioner 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> It looks delicious  I'll have to purchase it on their site though since Curlmart and Sage doesnt carry it. Have you found their customer service to be consistent? If their service is good I think I can be patient with the 1-2 week shipping process.


 
I've only ordered once from them, but it was well within the time allotted for shipping... and it was during Black Friday.  So I can safely assume that once "sale-time" has died down, turnaround time will probably be much better.  But it is definitely well worth the wait.  I do weekly rollersets and I spray as a finishing spray daily... NO WEIGHT AT ALL.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 28, 2012)

ScorpioRising said:


> Im low porosity and will be using my products with ceramides as normally used but I'll use the oils after my hair is already dry then scrunch the oil in. My hair hates it when I apply oils while its still wet.


 


DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I'm like you. Oils and cremes on dry hair only! The only thing I put on wet hair is a leave-in or thermal spray for heat (direct and indirect).


 

ScorpioRising DominicanBrazilian82

Very intertesting applying oils to dry hair...thanks for responding to my question! *Low porosity* hair seems to be rare but I think I may have low porosity (not 100% sure) 

*So then you are not sealing your moisture in with oils since your hair is already dry when you apply oils? *


*Do you ladies ever apply oils to pre-poo or oil rinse?*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 28, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> ScorpioRising DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Very intertesting applying oils to dry hair...thanks for responding to my question! Low porosity hair seems to be rare but I think I may have low porosity (not 100% sure)
> 
> ...



I do oil prepoos... I love Sunflower Oil prepoos on my hair.  I only add oil to my hair when it's dry.  Either after I moisturize or as a prepoo...


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Ladies! 

Question:

*Has anyone used BOTH Sunflower & Safflower Oil? *

*Are they drastically different in ceramide content and/or feel on your hair?*

*Can they be use interchageably?*


----------



## coracao (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd like to join. My plan is to add hemp seed or grape seed oils to my weekly conditioning treatment.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 28, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> ScorpioRising DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Very intertesting applying oils to dry hair...thanks for responding to my question! Low porosity hair seems to be rare but I think I may have low porosity (not 100% sure)
> 
> ...



In my opinion when I apply oils on dry hair the moisture that is in my strands are still able to be sealed in with a light oil. It still prevents the moisture from escaping. You can find articles on oils and low porosity hair and many will suggest using oils on dry hair.  Especially since scientifically water and oil don't mix and oil cannot penetrate water, so for me its more effective to apply it on dry hair. And my leave ins have a good amount of oils which also has a sealing effect. 


I do coconut oil prepoo treatments every now and then on dry hair. Oil rinses did not work with my hair at all no matter what oil I used.

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm back and as I always say......I will try to post consistently.

Gleau oil
Hemp seed oil
Trigger light-grape seed, safflower
Silk Dreams nourish-wheat germ, safflower, rice bran
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner

I plan to buy some sunflower and safflower oil soon. 

I use the oils to prepoo/hot and as the "o" in the LOC method.

The wheat germ conditioner I can use to cowash & as a leave in. This conditioner is the ish .


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dcing/prepooing on dry hair w/AOGPB and grapeseed oil under a baggy for about an hour. I love the way this combo makes my hair easy to detangle.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 29, 2012)

Today was wash day, I used my Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment (wheat germ oil), my crece Pelo leave in (ceramide) and sealed with GSO!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2012)

If AO HSR counts then I'm in I am going back to basic and using that and yogurt for my dc PERMANENTLY


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

Steaming in a treatment with rice bran oil at the top of the ingredient list. ..


----------



## daae (Dec 29, 2012)

got my wheat germ oil!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 29, 2012)

Doing a prepoo right now under a shower cap with my ends saturated in wheat germ oil. Will do this overnight. And steam it in for 15 mins in the am. Will try adding wheat germ oil to my DC mix.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Steaming in a treatment with rice bran oil at the top of the ingredient list. ..



And what might this slice of heavenly goodness be called?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> If AO HSR counts then I'm in I am going back to basic and using that and yogurt for my dc PERMANENTLY



Of course!  AOHSR is a ceramide staple for a lot of ladies on this site.  It is for me


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> And what might this slice of heavenly goodness be called?



It really is heavenly goodness that I use sparingly because a co-worker had a side business that went under and this treatment was one that they made and sold for a ridiculously high price. .


Eta: I didn't realize that hsr is a ceramide  I cowash with it daily 0-5 weeks post.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2012)

Sealing with GSO. Love this stuff.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> It really is heavenly goodness that I use sparingly because a co-worker had a side business that went under and this treatment was one that they made and sold for a ridiculously high price. .
> 
> Eta: I didn't realize that hsr is a ceramide  I cowash with it daily 0-5 weeks post.



AOHSR ingredients list... WGO is very high on this long list.

INGREDIENTS INCI: Aqua, cetyl alcohol, alcohol denat. (38b, lavender*), butyrospermum parkii (shea butter)*, *triticum vulgare (wheat) germ oil*, lonicera caprifolium (honeysuckle) extract, aloe barbadensis (aloe) leaf juice*, glycerin, simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil*, rosa rubignosa (Rosa Mosqueta®) seed oil*, citrus grandis (grapefruit) extract, tocopheryl acetate, foeniculum vulgare (fennel) fruit extract, humulus lupulus (hops) extract, melissa officinalis (balm mint) leaf extract, chamomilla recutita (matricaria) extract, glycine soja (soybean) oil, daucus carota sativa (carrot) root extract, beta-carotene, hamamelis virginiana (witch hazel) water, angelica archangelica extract, chrysanthemum sinense flower extract, magnolia biondii flower extract, ascorbic acid. *Organic


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2012)

I will be picking up so HSR and getting started. It is cheap online, but the shipping out weighs the savings. 

I will head the whole foods and get on my dc game. I want to to do 52 deep conditions in 2013 so it is about to be on


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2012)

Goats milk/hibiscus poo bar,Dc..I dc with Dezign Ayuan Brizil butter,Enso hibiscus leave-in,cc natuals lavender/camomile cream..Sealed with Rice Bran oil....petro on very ends..
Rosemary pomade in scalp.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cnap (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, I'm in. I will be using Soybean oil and Wheat Germ oil for the whole year.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 29, 2012)

Used some Gleau nourishing oil before date night with dh


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> I will be picking up so HSR and getting started. It is cheap online, but the shipping out weighs the savings.
> 
> I will head the whole foods and get on my dc game. I want to to do 52 deep conditions in 2013 so it is about to be on



Blairx0 Girl you and I are DC'ing and roller-setting the year away!  I'm with you with this 52 DC's... at least.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rice bran oil contains significant levels of tocotrienols, which are part of the vitamin E family. Weather conditions and regular use of hot styling tools can cause significant damage to hair. Hair ends may break or split apart. Hair becomes frizzy and hard to manage or style. The vitamin E component in rice bran oil can correct some of these problems associated with dry, damaged hair. It can seal dry ends and prevent hair loss from breakage. Some hair-styling products contain rice bran oil. These products help protect hair from the high-temperature styling tools. The oil also serves as a lubricant so hot hair appliances slide over the hair shaft without causing further damage.  (Livestrong.com)

*CeramideFact*


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 30, 2012)

*Anyone use this for their ceramide fix?:*

*Jason Vitamin E Pure Natural Skin Oil 5000IU*
Helianthus Annuus *(Sunflower) Seed Oil*,* Carthamus Tinctorius *(Safflower) Seed Oil*,* Tocopheryl Acetate *(Vitamin E), Tocopherol,* Oryza Sativa* (Rice) Bran Oil,* Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis* (Sweet Almond) Seed Oil,* Purnus Armeniaca* (Apricot) Kernel Oil,* Persea Gratissima* (Avocado) Oil,* Triticum Vulgare *(Wheat) Germ Oil, Lecithin* *Certified Organic Ingredient


*Or this one with even higher levels of Vitamin E?:*


*Jason Vitamin E Pure Natural Skin Oil Maximum Strength 45000 IU*
Tocopheryl Acetate *(Vitamin E),* Helianthus Annuus *(Sunflower) Seed Oil*,* Carthamus Tinctorius *(Safflower) Seed Oil*,* Borago Officinalis *(Borage) Seed Oil,* *Camellia Sinensis Leaf Oil, Macadamia Temifolia Seed Oil,* Oenothera Biennis *(Evening Primrose) Oil,* Ribes Nigrum *(Black Currant) Seed Oil.* *Certified Organic Ingredient

*I saw them on Vitacost and was just wondering*...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 30, 2012)

Y'all made me bring out the AOHSR... Co-washed and now DC'ing with some Silicon Mix . Plan to very lightly seal with Sunflower Oil after I rollerset


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ I have some of this in my vitacost cart waiting for me to purchase. Y'all gave it such rave reviews I'm ready to find out what the hype is all about !


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 30, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^ I have some of this in my vitacost cart waiting for me to purchase. Y'all gave it such rave reviews I'm ready to find out what the hype is all about !



I had really forgotten how much I love this condish.  Today really reminded me of what I've been missing out on.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have 4 bottles of AOHSR on order (along with 4 AORM and 4 AOWC)... not to be without my goodies


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2012)

Nix08 where do you get urs from? I need the best price. Your hair is awesome by the way!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Nix08 where do you get urs from? I need the best price. Your hair is awesome by the way!



Thank you Babygrowth...I bought from iherb.com in part because I'm in Canada and the shipping is better for me from them.   I have also bought from vitacost but for me shipping is expensive from them.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bought a new ceramide product today Loreal Advanced haircare Total Repair 5 Restoring conditioner


----------



## Americka (Dec 30, 2012)

moisturized w/ Aphogee Pro-Vitamin (wheat germ oil) and sealed w/ Dark n Lovely Au Naturale Sheen Sealing Nectar (sunflower oil). Love this duo!


----------



## tishsander (Dec 30, 2012)

I'do like to join!

Sent from my DROIDX using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in...just started reading everything I can find about ceramides.  I just started using both products so I don't have any results to report except that the Headdress has wonderful combout and I love the smell of both products. 

Burt's Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil -
Ingredients: prunus armeniaca (apricot) kernel oil, vitis vinifera (grape) seed oil, tritium vulgare (wheat) germ oil, fragrance, helianthus annus (sunflower) seed oil, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, tocopherol, glycine soja (soybean) oil, beta-carotene, canola oil, limonene.
Scalp massage nightly

Nexxus Headdress -
Leave-in, following cleanse and DC, pre-styling cream


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 30, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> *Anyone use this for their ceramide fix?:*
> 
> *Jason Vitamin E Pure Natural Skin Oil 5000IU*
> Helianthus Annuus *(Sunflower) Seed Oil*,* Carthamus Tinctorius *(Safflower) Seed Oil*,* Tocopheryl Acetate *(Vitamin E), Tocopherol,* Oryza Sativa* (Rice) Bran Oil,* Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis* (Sweet Almond) Seed Oil,* Purnus Armeniaca* (Apricot) Kernel Oil,* Persea Gratissima* (Avocado) Oil,* Triticum Vulgare *(Wheat) Germ Oil, Lecithin* *Certified Organic Ingredient
> ...


 
Bump ... Anybody?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 31, 2012)

I washed tonight and use multiple ceramide products .

1.Hempseed Oil/WHeat Germ Oil Mix to Prepoo
2. Hairtrigger Growth Elixir on scalp (Safflower Oil) to Prepoo
2. Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Leave In Moisture Treatment (Sunflower Oil) Leave In
3. SheScentIt Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (Wheat Germ and Hempseed Oil) Leave In
4. Phyto PhytoKeratine' Reparative Serum (Artificial Ceramides) Leave In


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 31, 2012)

NappyRina said:


> *Anyone use this for their ceramide fix?:*
> 
> *Jason Vitamin E Pure Natural Skin Oil 5000IU*
> Helianthus Annuus *(Sunflower) Seed Oil*,* Carthamus Tinctorius *(Safflower) Seed Oil*,* Tocopheryl Acetate *(Vitamin E), Tocopherol,* Oryza Sativa* (Rice) Bran Oil,* Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis* (Sweet Almond) Seed Oil,* Purnus Armeniaca* (Apricot) Kernel Oil,* Persea Gratissima* (Avocado) Oil,* Triticum Vulgare *(Wheat) Germ Oil, Lecithin* *Certified Organic Ingredient
> ...



Never used them, but about to look in to the both of them. They sound delish .


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Dec 31, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 I'd like to re-join this if possible. I was using hemp oil before but will be switching to grapeseed for the new year. I plan to use it to seal.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Thank you ladies for your product lists and new product updates.  I keep refreshing the product lists with the ones that aren't there!  Keep em coming *


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Thank you ladies for your product lists and new product updates.  I keep refreshing the product lists with the ones that aren't there!  Keep em coming



Loreal  Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Thank you ladies for your product lists and new product updates.  I keep refreshing the product lists with the ones that aren't there!  Keep em coming



Kerastase Oleo Relax Slim cera-trioleum masque
Kerastase Masquintense
Kerastase Masque Force Architecte 
Kerastase Oleo Relax Slim Cera-Trioleum leave in!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2012)

http://www.cosmeticsandtoiletries.com/formulating/ingredient/repair/129803678.html?mobi=y
Good reading material for those obsessed with ceramides


----------



## Phaer (Dec 31, 2012)

Can I join? I have both Hemp oil and Wheat germ oil.  I will be making a hair butter with the Hemp and will use it whenever my hair feels like it needs it, which will probably be about every 2-3 days.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

With all this ceramide talk. ..I picked up rice bran oil for the first O in loco and will continue with gleau for the final O


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sealed w/ GSO!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 31, 2012)

Phaer said:


> Can I join? I have both Hemp oil and Wheat germ oil.  I will be making a hair butter with the Hemp and will use it whenever my hair feels like it needs it, which will probably be about every 2-3 days.



Of course!!! I'll add you once I get to my computer


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with rice bran oil. .... this oil is incredibly light.   An excellent purchase


----------



## Americka (Dec 31, 2012)

Americka said:


> moisturized w/ Aphogee Pro-Vitamin (wheat germ oil) and sealed w/ Dark n Lovely Au Naturale Sheen Sealing Nectar (sunflower oil). Love this duo!


Nightly moisturization and sealing...


----------



## BKfinest (Dec 31, 2012)

No plans tonight so I'm doing a overnight deep conditioning with Miss Keys 10 n 1.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd like to join this challenge. Each wash session (once a week) I will use either Lustrasilk cholesterol, Nexxus humectress, Nexxus therappe, or Silk elements leave-in.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!!  I figured I would start the year out with a great treatment session.
I started with GPB to my strands with hemp seed oil to the length and SD wheat germ conditioner. I had some grape seed to the top. This was an overnighter because it was late.
second..I rinsed this out and applied a rhassoul clay mix with Braggs ACV to hair and face.
third I washed lightly with water and diluted african black soap with a tiny amount of come clean.
fourth.. I did a molasses and honey hair repair from IPN  for an hour.
fifth. I rinsed and applied MD seaweed and rice in sea moss mixed with the last corner of 
my hemp seed oil. 

The first treatment had grape seed and hemp seed oil. The shampoo had essential oils of tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus, rosemary, neem, (nettle, horsetail extracts).
The last treatment has wheat germ oil in it, rice bran oil,and my hemp with grapeseed on top. Now under a baggie! Happy New Years!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been m/s with my LI mix with Giovanni direct and Eve avocado oil daily. Wash day tmrw...


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2012)

Pre with Coconut cream/rice bran oil,hibiscus poo bar,rinsed with Yucca Hair Milk,MD Seaweed & RiceMilk Dc,Rinsed warm water,Coily Head Chick leave-in,Pura Muru Hair Milk,Siemeas Twists essential cream on length,Sealed with Rice Bran oil on ends..Hair is very silky,soft & super shiny..Soft,soft Soft & detangle..How I like it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 31, 2012)

last night used isha hair cream from claudies revitalizer and sealed with a mix of castor, sapote, hemp, evoo and evco.

last saturday used quinoa-coffee balancing and sealed with the above oils


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 1, 2013)

prepoo'ed (product used not part of the challenge), washed with *Jasons Long & Strong, DC'ed (product used not part of the challenge) and styled with *Carols Daughter Hair Milk under *Giovannni's Direct Leave In, scrunched hair with GSO when 100% dry


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2013)

Adding Eucalyptus oil to my ceramide regimen


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 1, 2013)

i'm under the dryer right now cause i'm doing a hardcore protein treatment with komaza protein strengthner....later on tonight when i jump in the shower i will condition either with aubeys hsr or gbp. i will use db leave-in (has sesame oil) to detangle and afroveda whipped gelly  has sunflower oil) to twist.


----------



## auntybe (Jan 1, 2013)

I slept with WEN fig cleansing condtioner in my hair last night.  Washed hair this morning with Nexxus Biotin  Oil 'poo.  Conditioned with Nexxus Keraphix;  Sprayed hair with S-Curl.  Once 80% dry will twist with African Pride Shea Butter Miracle Bouncy Curls Pudding.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rice bran oil and gleau for sealing (O's in the loco method)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with Hair Trigger Growth Elixir and applied GSO to my ends. I will do the GHE for the balance of this week.


----------



## moniq (Jan 1, 2013)

I would like to join.  I am going to seal my hair tonight with Hot Six Oil.  It contains sweet almond oil, safflower oil, wheat germ oil, and sesame oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Sealed with my ceremide mix after my wash rountine.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 1, 2013)

auntybe said:


> I slept with WEN fig cleansing condtioner in my hair last night.  Washed hair this morning with Nexxus Biotin  Oil 'poo.  Conditioned with Nexxus Keraphix;  Sprayed hair with S-Curl.  Once 80% dry will twist with African Pride Shea Butter Miracle Bouncy Curls Pudding.



That Nexxus Biotin Oil Shampoo sounds delicious!  How are you liking it?  Are there ceramides?  If so, which one(s)?


----------



## cutenss (Jan 1, 2013)

I did my normal oil rinsing, and if WEN pumpkin or 613 have ceramides, I used that too.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 1, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I did my normal oil rinsing, and if WEN pumpkin or 613 have ceramides, I used that too.



I'm not sure about Wen as I don't use it.  But next time you do, take a look at the ingredients and let us know


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2013)

I sealed with GSO this morning, whole head before applying gel to put into a ponytail.
I about about to hit this ponytail again and go to bed.

GSO x2 today, woot woot!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

So today, I prepooed with my shescentit avocado condish, sealed in my DC and the 1st O in lOCO was eve oil...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sprayed my wide-tooth comb with Curly Kinks Polished and combed through my roller-wrap.  Hair felt softer instantly.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 2, 2013)

Using Crece Pelo leave in after my DC and CW


----------



## jprayze (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm late, but I'm here.

I will be using an MN mix with grapeseed oil ever other day.
2 of my DCs have ceramides -- ORS Hair Mayo and the shescentit Avocado conditioner.  They will be in regular rotation.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 2, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I'm late, but I'm here.
> 
> I will be using an MN mix with grapeseed oil ever other day.
> 2 of my DCs have ceramides -- ORS Hair Mayo and the shescentit Avocado conditioner.  They will be in regular rotation.



 Hey jprayze


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy new year ladies!!!
Just came back from vacay,time to hit this challenge running.
Im in love with grapeseed oil so that's my oil of choice.
I think ill try the napa valley brand.
Hhg in 2013!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Happy new year ladies!!!
> Just came back from vacay,time to hit this challenge running.
> Im in love with grapeseed oil so that's my oil of choice.
> I think ill try the napa valley brand.
> ...



Happy New Year!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sealed with GSO tonight!


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

Washed my bang tonight..Just the bang.after the poo,rinsed with SD wheat germ butter,Soultincals Dc,Rinsed mango dip,Yucca & Aloe hair milk leave-in,Coconut Hair Cream,rubbed some Rice bran on ends.

Yucca & Aloe Hair Milk-Wheat Germ & Grapseed oil..

Amaka Creations-Coconut Hair Cream-Hempseed & Rice bean oil.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

m/s with balancing ends insurance (has hempseed oil) and castor


----------



## veesweets (Jan 3, 2013)

Deep conditioned with SSI okra reconstructor for 20 minutes then SSI honey rinse for 30 minutes


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gleau oil on my hair and modified wgho on my scalp I added eucalyptus oil, Rosemary, peppermint, GSO and coconut oils


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 3, 2013)

Using my LI mix with Giovanni, SSI eve oil, and seyani hair butter (has GSO, soya bean oil, and eucalyptus oil) < can't believe I was sleeping on this butter. This stuff is


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 3, 2013)

I put Gleau on my hair this morning before doing a wicked bun!  It was just so fluffy and puffy (all the things you want your bun to be)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wgo over my steamed dc.  Will use rice bran oil and gleau for loco


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been using my Nourish oil regularly. Sealing as well as adding a little to DCs once a week.


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

When I came home tonight,mist the back of my head with Coily Head Chick,Yucca/Aloe Milk,Coily Head Chick Ultimate treat on top..Sealed with Wheat Germ Oil..Tea pomade on scalp.

All of Coily Head Chicks-Rice Bran oil in them.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## daae (Jan 3, 2013)

DC'd with AO HSR + wheat germ oil on monday
Sealing with wheat germ oil


----------



## moniq (Jan 3, 2013)

Yesterday m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisturizer(soybean oil) and Hot Six Oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Guess I'm going to grab some of that Rice Bran Oil tonight... :shrugs:


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Guess I'm going to grab some of that Rice Bran Oil tonight... :shrugs:


----------



## BKfinest (Jan 4, 2013)

I will be dc'ing overnight with Silicone Mix


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2013)

Moisturizing with DB Transitioning Creme and sealing with GSO.


----------



## moniq (Jan 4, 2013)

Today was my wash day and most of the items I used contained at least one ceramide.  
CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo - sunflower oil
Proclaim Natural 7 oil - layered this over my deep conditioner
Proclaim Glossing Polish color & heat protection - safflower oil
I see Salerm21 B5 on the list but I don't know what ceramide it contains.  I used it today as my leave-in.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 4, 2013)

Currently DC with queen helene & sealed the conditioner with walnut oil. I think next time I will seal with jasmine oil.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I co washed last night with a grapeseed oil rinse,and GSO over the deep conditioner.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 4, 2013)

Alpha-linolenic acid is one of two fatty acids traditionally classified as "essential." The other fatty acid traditionally viewed as essential is an omega 6 fat called linoleic acid. 

These fatty acids have traditionally been classified as "essential" because the body is unable to manufacture them on its own and because they play a fundamental role in several physiological functions. As a result, we must be sure our diet contains sufficient amounts of both alpha-linolenic acid and linoleic acid.  

Dietary sources of alpha-linolenic acid include flaxseeds, walnuts, hemp seeds, soybeans and some dark green leafy vegetables. Linoleic acid is found in high concentrations in corn oil, safflower oil, sunflower oil, and canola oil. 

Most people consume a much higher amount of linoleic acid than alpha-linolenic acid, which has important health consequences.   (www.iforgottowritedownthesiteandnowicantfindit.com)

*Ceramide Fact*


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 4, 2013)

kinky curly perfectly polished oil to seal (has wheat germ oil)


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 4, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> kinky curly perfectly polished oil to seal (has wheat germ oil)



One of my favorites... Doesn't it smell delightful


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 4, 2013)

moniq said:


> Today was my wash day and most of the items I used contained at least one ceramide.
> CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo - sunflower oil
> Proclaim Natural 7 oil - layered this over my deep conditioner
> Proclaim Glossing Polish color & heat protection - safflower oil
> I see Salerm21 B5 on the list but I don't know what ceramide it contains.  I used it today as my leave-in.



There actually isn't love.  I put my Google chemist hat on and went to work.  Sorry . That made it over from the previous challenge list.  Maybe an earlier release of that leave-in had it and they changed the formula recently.  :shrugs2: Home tonight... Gonna do a little research on that list!  HHG


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 4, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> One of my favorites... Doesn't it smell delightful





smells awesome!  this is my 2nd bottle.  i dont usually use or like pre-made oil mixes, but this one works great!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 4, 2013)

oh...oh...i also used shea moisture baby ointment...which is awesome...and has safflower oil.  i mixed that with the perfectly polished.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 4, 2013)

m/s with murumuru-acai butter(has walnut oil) and oil mix ( contains evco and hemp)...used castor on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 4, 2013)

Still using my Safflower oil... I really like it!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did a very intense JBCO scalp massage and drench my hair in Sunflower Oil... All prepping for my poo wash in the am.  Thinking about doing a curly set tomorrow and throwing on my Yankee fitted... Idk.  Probably just gonna do a regular magnetic rollerset.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't know if I asked this here but:

*For those that have used both Sunflower & Safflower Oil, is there a big difference between the two in ceramide content and/or how your hair responds?*

Thanks


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

This am. I did a dry DC with ORS hair mayo, an egg and honey.

Then I washed with the creme of nature- green today.  I have a 1 liter bottle.  It's the only sulfate shampoo in my regimen; I don't know what I will do when it's runs out.

i am loving the shescentit avocado conditioner.  It will probably become from of my staples.  I used it last on my hair with AE garlic mask on my scalp.

I've been using a mix with grapeseed oil on my scalp every day.  I found out a liquid gold oil (sulfur based) has grapeseed oil in it and I alternate it with my MN mix.

Should the shescentit it jojoba hemp shampoo be added to the list?  It has hemp sees oil in it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

jprayze said:


> This am. I did a dry DC with ORS hair mayo, an egg and honey.
> 
> Then I washed with the creme of nature- green today.  I have a 1 liter bottle.  It's the only sulfate shampoo in my regimen; I don't know what I will do when it's runs out.
> 
> ...



It sure should... I will add it now . Thank you!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> Don't know if I asked this here but:
> 
> For those that have used both Sunflower & Safflower Oil, is there a big difference between the two in ceramide content and/or how your hair responds?
> 
> Thanks



NappyRina I posted a little information about this up thread (on this page)... But for me, because Sunflower Oil has a higher ceramide content than Safflower Oil, which is rich in Linoleic Acid (suggesting a ceramide benefit), Sunflower Oil produces the results that I seek better than Safflower Oil.  I like Safflower Oil because it is light, but I use my Sunflower Oil much more as I like how my hair behaves when I use it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

DCing with Giovanni's Nutrafix after I wash I'm going to DC with crece Pelo DC mixed with walnut and GSO


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> It sure should... I will add it now . Thank you!



Great!  That's my new favorite sulfate free shampoo!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 5, 2013)

I am in! My year sucked so bad last year that it is time for me to focus on me and make myself better. I am all over this challenge I am off to research more about ceramides and I will be back with a list of them I plan on using.


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2013)

Before my power walk-Moisturuzed with Yucca & Aloe,Luv Naturals triple cream,Honey Bush Hair Milk,Lil Soultincals loc/twist butter on ends..My hair held up in this freezing weather..Still moist/soft.

*Ambrosia-Honey Bush Hair Milk (hempseed oil & soy)
*Luv Naturals-Triple Con Cream (wheat Germ)
*Soultincals-Loc/Twist Butter (Grape Seed Oil)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 5, 2013)

Prepooing now with my ends saturated in wheatgerm oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Sealed with Claudie's garden oil which WGO, sunflower, hemp,rice bran, grapeseed & safflower oils.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 5, 2013)

I am going to start off with grape seed oil since it is a very light oil. I will see how my hair responds to it.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know if its to late to join but I'm in. Last year my hair thrived off of sunflower oil. I use it to seal in my moisturizer and as a prepoo


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I don't know if its to late to joint but I'm in. Last year my hair thrived off of sunflower oil. I use it to seal in my moisturizer and as a prepoo



Never too late!!! Welcome


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I am going to start off with grape seed oil since it is a very light oil. I will see how my hair responds to it.



Sunflower and Safflower Oils are really light as well (IMO).  Give them a try too!  Also check the product list on the first page... you might be using a fabulous product already


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

m/s with this combo again today.



southerncitygirl said:


> m/s with murumuru-acai butter(has walnut oil) and oil mix ( contains evco and hemp)...used castor on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## BKfinest (Jan 5, 2013)

BKfinest said:


> I will be dc'ing overnight with Silicone Mix



After I rinsed out my conditioner this morning, I did a roller set with my Silicone Mix leave in, then m/s with ORS Olive Oil moisturizing lotion ( has safflower oil in it ) and sealed with Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil ( also has safflower oil in it)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

Used my matrix Biolage leave in!! Staple forever


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2013)

Plan to seal my leave in with either Gleau or Nourish. They are both nice and light and ceramide-y


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2013)

Last night, I bantu knotted my hair using HH Happy Hempy. My hair looks a lot fresher with sheen and bounce.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 5, 2013)

DC'ed with Shea Moisture's Purification mask, styled with GDLI and scrunched with GSO


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2013)

Did a twistout today and sealed with GSO.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 5, 2013)

bought some shea moisture baby oil rub today.  

sunflower oil is the very first ingredient (it's also one of my favorite oils)

and it also has safflower oil in the mix. 

will try it tomorrow!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

My name is lamaria and I love Walnut oil


----------



## moniq (Jan 5, 2013)

Sealed last night with KeraPro Restorative Anti-Frizz elixir (safflower oil and rice bran oil).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> My name is lamaria and I love Walnut oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

Will use eve oil in my LOCO


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Will use eve oil in my LOCO





haha i dunno if you mean the same thing i do, but i do a LOCO method...i usually just say LOC, but i do add an extra step

i use liquid, oil, cream and then more oil on top.  is this what you mean? lol.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried the LOC method it was to much product on my hair. Maybe I did something wrong


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> haha i dunno if you mean the same thing i do, but i do a LOCO method...i usually just say LOC, but i do add an extra step
> 
> i use liquid, oil, cream and then more oil on top.  is this what you mean? lol.



Yes ma'am! Lol!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sealed with GSO tonight!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Used rice bran oil over top my DC last night.  It ended up being an overnighter so it was steamed in this morning.
DId an oil rinse with my ceramide rich oil blend and sealed with rice bran oil and gleau after my cowash (doing the loco).


----------



## veesweets (Jan 6, 2013)

DC'ing with SD shea what (wheat germ)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 6, 2013)

Adding a new ceramide product
Loreal EverSleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner (sunflower oil)


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 6, 2013)

did the same combo today...trying to get rid of this particular product as the formulation has changed and it just sits on my hair and is greasy. i may start using it as body butter.




southerncitygirl said:


> m/s with murumuru-acai butter(has walnut oil) and oil mix ( contains evco and hemp)...used castor on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally bought my Napa Valley Grapeseed Oil today and will start using it religiously. I'm also DCing with Redken Extreme Strength Builder and it says on the container that it contains cermides.


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 6, 2013)

DC'ed W/ Silicon Mix, air dried W/ GSO and WGO.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2013)

Oil my scalp with Mahabhringeraj oil..Rubbed a little Simease Twist- Essential hair cream..

*Gro Aut-Mahabhringeraj (contain sesame seed)
*Simease Twists-Essential Butter (contain Hemp & Soy)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 6, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Adding a new ceramide product
> Loreal EverSleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner (sunflower oil)


 

lamaria211, how is this product? I saw it in Rite Aid and picked it up and put it back.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 6, 2013)

The Princess said:


> lamaria211, how is this product? I saw it in Rite Aid and picked it up and put it back.



I just bought it today so I haven't tried it yet. But I'll let you no soon as I do!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moisturized with Soultanicals Marula Muru and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## moniq (Jan 6, 2013)

moniq said:


> Sealed last night with KeraPro Restorative Anti-Frizz elixir (safflower oil and rice bran oil).


 Will do the same tonight and pin curl my hair.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 6, 2013)

weekly wash used trigga to scalp, WGO conditioner and GSO on top of conditioner!!


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 6, 2013)

I finally got my hands on the napa valley grapeseed oil I saw a couple of YouTube videos about. I also DCed today with Redken Extreme Strength Builder and according to the jar, it has cermides. I'll rotate that DC in every two weeks since its a protein.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

LOC method with my LI mix, eve oil, and seyani hair butter...


----------



## cnap (Jan 7, 2013)

Sealed with WGO tonight


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Swales w/ gso, sunflower seed oil mix.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 7, 2013)

Just got Shea Moistures Deep Treatment Mask (soybean oil) and a new Shea Moisture product called Extra Moisture Transitioning Milk (Wheat Germ Oil ) to add to my ceramides regimen

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

I got some great stuff coming in the mail, gleau, SSI carrot and pumpkin seed defrizzer, and others! Time to jazz up my ceramides!


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 7, 2013)

I already use  AO HSR. I love avocado oil but I'm going to incorporate  grape seed oil to my regimen


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 7, 2013)

Think Ill also use 100% pure Arran oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 7, 2013)

My-Foolish-Heart said:


> Finally bought my Napa Valley Grapeseed Oil today and will start using it religiously. I'm also DCing with Redken Extreme Strength Builder and it says on the container that it contains cermides.



It has soybean oil/soy protein...   The ingredients looks delish.  I use a few Redken products, but not this one.  How's it working for you My-Foolish-Heart


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 7, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 I really liked it so far, my hair definitely felt like it had a nice protein kick


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 7, 2013)

Michelemybelle said:


> I already use  AO HSR. I love avocado oil but I'm going to incorporate  grape seed oil to my regimen



I added you to the list Michelemybelle... Be sure to keep us updated on what products you are using and how they are working for you


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Did a pre with Cream & Coco Eucalyptus & Honey Treatment 30min,Washed with Cream/Coco Banana Smoothie poo bar,Rinsed with Cream & Coco ACV & Honey Tea,Dc with NBD Sunflower Mask 1hr,Rinsed with Honey Chile Hair Love sweet hibiscus cream,Naturalle Grow Soft-n-Silky leave-in,Cream & Coco  carrot almond whipped frosting to moisturize & sealed with BBB herbal rich oil...On my scalp applied a little Naturelle Grow sweet honey nectar balm..

*My hair looks & feels really rich/soft & shiny.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Cream & Coco (Eucalyptus Honey Treatment)-eucalyptus,soy,walnut,sunflower,corn oil..

Cream & Coco (Carrot/Almond Hair Whip) moisturizer-Soy

Naturelle Grow (Soft-n-Silky) leave-in-Pumpkin seed oil

Naturelle Grow (Sweet Honey Nectar) balm-Grapeseed oil.

N.B.D (Sunflower Hair Mask)-sunflower oil

B.B.B (herbal rich hair oil)-Walnut oil

Honey Chile Hair Love (sweet hibiscus cream)-Wheat Germ & Safflower oil

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I join? Ceramides made a big difference in my hair some of my staples are.

Safflower Oil
Silicon Mix
Lustrasilk Mango Shea butter
Ors Mayo
Kera Pro Restorative Treatment


----------



## felic1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lita   #228 the products in this post sound so yummy!


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Lita   #228 the products in this post sound so yummy!



felic1 Yummy is correct,I have hand in hair syndrome..lol..Very nice products.

Cream & Coco have really nice things..Shipping is a little long.

Naturelle Grow-Is awsome,my new staple

N.B.D-Sunflower Hair Mask,my hair had zero tangles & was very soft/moisturized.New Staple.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lita ok..I am not familiar with N.B.D. what exactly does it stand for?? Thanks!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 7, 2013)

iluvmario said:


> Can I join? Ceramides made a big difference in my hair some of my staples are.
> 
> Safflower Oil
> Silicon Mix
> ...



Of course!!!! I've added you to the Challengers List.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Lita ok..I am not familiar with N.B.D. what exactly does it stand for?? Thanks!!



felic1 Natural By Design etsy..She has awsome products..She just came out with an egg treatment & Beer wash..Her next sale,I'm going to purchase..

*My stash is emptying out..So I will only keep top notch products.

My staples are changing too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 7, 2013)

M/S with PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter (Tahitian Vanilla) & Gleau Oil... Hair is Happy!


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 7, 2013)

Lita said:


> Cream & Coco (Eucalyptus Honey Treatment)-*eucalyptus*,soy,walnut,sunflower,corn oil..
> 
> 
> Naturelle Grow (Soft-n-Silky) leave-in-*Pumpkin seed oil*
> ...




Pumpkin seed oil contains ceramides? 

Also to no one in particular but does Eucalyptus *essential* oil contain ceramides?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 7, 2013)

ScorpioRising said:


> Pumpkin seed oil contains ceramides?
> 
> Also to no one in particular but does Eucalyptus essential oil contain ceramides?



Yes to Eucalyptus essential oil or extract... No to Pumpkin Seed Oil... Doing a little research to the components within it to see if it extends a ceramide benefit like Safflower and Cottonseed Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oil rinse with my ceramide rich blend then LOCO with Rice bran oil and Gleau oil blend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yesterday I pre-pooed with GSO, then I sealed with it after washing and conditioning.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in, been applying hempseed oil to my ends with a litle castor mixed in, and pure HSO to my scalp.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 8, 2013)

Did two strand twists using Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask (soybean oil), sealed my ends with GSO

I think I want to add some drops of Eucalyptus oil to my FSG mix but idk if that'll be doing way too much erplexed I still haven't used my Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobob products that I mentioned in my first post....and I'm also going to purchase Curly Kinks DC in the coming weeks on top of the new products I just bought


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 8, 2013)

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppyseed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32% [17]
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%
Coconut oil 2% 


This is the list I saw when I first started looking for ceramide oils. I tried Walnut Oil and loved it! This time I bought Safflower oil and it works really well too. I just saw today in the first post where the OP stated that some of the oils aren't ceramide oils they have linoleic acid. Does anyone find that the ceramide oils work better?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Sealed with Claudie's garden oil after my wash routine.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 8, 2013)

iluvmario said:


> Safflower oil 78%
> Grape seed oil 73%
> Poppyseed oil 70%
> Sunflower oil 68%
> ...



Which ones are the ceramide oils?
I love Walnut n GSO.
OK I see.
Walnut oil is my 2nd fav oil in the world! Only beaten by EVOCO now I see why.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 8, 2013)

Moisturized tonight with silk elements leave in


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

Used SSI honey rinse as a RO, Nubian Heritage grow and strengthen masque (has hemp seed oil and soybean oil) as my DC and will use my eve oil in my LOCO...

ETA: I did a final rinse with SSI avocado.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 9, 2013)

Been lazy with my updates. I've been using GSO to seal as usual.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 9, 2013)

iluvmario said:


> Safflower oil 78%
> Grape seed oil 73%
> Poppyseed oil 70%
> Sunflower oil 68%
> ...


 
 I posted this information up thread a bit about Linoleic Acid. I try to post a few ceramide facts a week so that people are aware of the reason using ceramides is great for HHJ's and overall hair health.

In your research (above), what did the percentages represent? Did they represent ceramide benefits? Ceramide content?

*To answer your question regarding Ceramide vs. Linoleic Acid... No oil is a "ceramide" oil. Ceramides may be found (naturally) within these oils (if you broke down the oil, and compared its components). I believe your percentages represent the amount of ceramide content. Similar to if you broke down your hair strand. There are many elements that comprise its makeup; however, without ceramides, structural components would not cohesively work together within the shaft (proteins would not behave as proteins, so forth and so on). Linoleic Acid has been found to boost the natural production of ceramides in the hair so oils high in LA are good to use to increase natural production. Ceramide rich oils are good to use to replace natural ceramides that are missing from the hair.*

*Ceramides are different from fatty acids (Linoleic Acid). The total amounts of these 2 compounds as well as their proportions to each other are all very important in healthy function of the hair/skin.*

*Linoleic acid, an essential fatty acid that must be provided in the diet, is especially important in the synthesis of ceramides.  Essential fatty acids are found in the omega-3 and the omega-6 group, found in cold-water fish (salmon, herring, and mackerel) and in nuts, avocados, flax seed oil.* 

*"Ceramides are moisture-capturing lipids..." (www.elizabetharden.com)*
*"... [Ceramides] prevent dehydration..." (www.dermaviduals.com)*
*"...Once you stop using ceramide products, however, the benefits diminish and your hair will again be vulnerable to damage..."* (http://www.amway2u.com/satinique/en_US/faq.jsp)

Linoleic Acid comes from the Greek word Linon, meaning "flax"
Ceramide comes from the Greek word Cera, meaning "wax"


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm getting it together. I got my HSR ready to go and I will be deep conditioning tonight!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 9, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Which ones are the ceramide oils?
> I love Walnut n GSO.
> OK I see.
> Walnut oil is my 2nd fav oil in the world! Only beaten by EVOCO now I see why.


 
Some of these oils are high in Linoleic Acid (which is like an assistant to ceramides)... while others have a high ceramide benefit.  I'm going to dig into this awesome list and see what is what


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 9, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm getting it together. I got my HSR ready to go and I will be deep conditioning tonight!


 
*Sidebar*: Have you used GPB as a protein condish?  I want to pick some up tonight (that or Joico K-Pak Reconstructor).  I've heard great things about it, but I just want that one extra review.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 9, 2013)

I am still in!! I love my Safflower oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 9, 2013)

ScorpioRising said:


> Did two strand twists using Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask (soybean oil), sealed my ends with GSO
> 
> I think I want to add some drops of Eucalyptus oil to my FSG mix but idk if that'll be doing way too much erplexed I still haven't used my Shea Moisture Yucca and Baobob products that I mentioned in my first post....and I'm also going to purchase Curly Kinks DC in the coming weeks on top of the new products I just bought


 
Love love their Curlycue Renew... Very moisturizing...


----------



## Phaer (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG I have safflower oil.  Time to dig out of my pile.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 9, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Love love their Curlycue Renew... Very moisturizing...




Yeah I know, I decided on that one for now and will save purchasing their oil mix you suggested up thread. Do you think it would be too much to add EEO ?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know if i'm ready to commit to this challenge, but I am taking the advice posted. I am deep conditioning with AO HSR mixed with grapesead oil. I bought a new bottle and the consitency  is much different than I remember. I am hoping to get the same results. I will report back with results.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 9, 2013)

ScorpioRising said:


> Yeah I know, I decided on that one for now and will save purchasing their oil mix you suggested up thread. Do you think it would be too much to add EEO ?



For my hair yes... But some people need that extra lil something.  My hair is fine and will weigh down easily.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 9, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> For my hair yes... But some people need that extra lil something.  My hair is fine and will weigh down easily.




True, mine is low porosity and coarse so product builds up easily, I'll wait wait a bit. Thanks for all the info youve posted, extremely insightful!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 9, 2013)

ScorpioRising said:


> True, mine is low porosity and coarse so product builds up easily, I'll wait wait a bit. Thanks for all the info youve posted, extremely insightful!



But of course


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso & sunflower mix.  I need to pick up some more oils.


----------



## moniq (Jan 9, 2013)

Monday and Tuesday sealed with Hot Six Oil.  Tonight I will m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisurizer and Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Phaer (Jan 9, 2013)

Moisturized, twisted my hair and sealed with safflower oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

LOC with my LI mix, eve oil, jar of joe


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sealing nightly with Burt's Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil.  No breakage, no shedding.


----------



## UGQueen (Jan 10, 2013)

can i join?


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 10, 2013)

I would like to join this challenge DominicanBrazillian82 !!! I really need to kickstart my healthy hair journey! 

I'm going to be using the L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Line.  Right now I'm using Grapeseed oil and The Proclaim Argan Oil DC which I believe should be on the list it contains safflower oil.  

I'm planning on picking up the Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave in but right now I'm using the keratin mist because I'm trying to combat some breakage!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 10, 2013)

UGQueen said:


> can i join?


 
But of course  What ceramide oils/products do you have lined up in your arsenal?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 10, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Sealed with Claudie's garden oil after my wash routine.


 
curlyhersheygirl I looked up a few of her products.  Do you use a lot of her line?  Some of them look absolutely wonderful!   I also looked to see what ceramide benefits are in the Garden Oil and I didnt see any.  Maybe you can fill us in...


----------



## UGQueen (Jan 10, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> But of course  What ceramide oils/products do you have lined up in your arsenal?



Perfect!
Ill be using GSO, aohsr, gbp, and Hollywood beauty castor oil. 

DCing under the dryer with Gbp and silk elements conditioner right now


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 10, 2013)

I just picked up a big bottle of rice bran oil at the international grocery store for only like $6. I also found Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Cholesterol at the Dollar Tree store so I got five.  It is a great moisture only conditioner that has been discontinued.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

Used my LI mix and eve oil...


----------



## moniq (Jan 10, 2013)

Sealing my ends again tonight with my trusty Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 10, 2013)

DC'd with HSR. Washed , sealed with grape seed oil.

I like the results but right now I'm missing my coconut oil....


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

used isha hair cream (contains wgo), sealed with oil blend and put castor oil on the last 2-3 inches of my hair


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 11, 2013)

Did an overnight HOT using Hot 6 oil and DC'ing with Lustrasilk cholesterol. I'm going to LOC using Megasilk leave in as my "C".


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm horrible at challenges, however I use gso regularly with my dc as well as when I flat iron my hair. In addition to gso Silcon Mix is my staple dc!


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 11, 2013)

Added some grapeseed oil to my DC today (Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sealed with HTN oil


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 11, 2013)

I sealed with my new gso. I really like it, I noticed it make my hair smooth.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso/ sunflower mix


----------



## veesweets (Jan 11, 2013)

DC'ed with SSI Okra for 30 minutes then DC'ed with Curly Kinks Curlycue for 45 mins. Applied Curly Kinks Satin Roots leave in


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2013)

Doing a HOT on dry hair under my steamer with Moringa in my roots and on my strands:
Rice bran
Rose and grapeseed 
Wheat germ oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello ladies I'm not part of this challenge _yet_ but i was wondering where do you ladies purchase yours oils?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 11, 2013)

GSO on length before bed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I looked up a few of her products. Do you use a lot of her line? Some of them look absolutely wonderful!  I also looked to see what ceramide benefits are in the Garden Oil and I didnt see any. Maybe you can fill us in...


 
DominicanBrazilian82 What I've tried from her line I love and her CS is excellent.

When I purchased the garden oil it was before she launched her site and at that time I got 3 bottles so I'm not sure if the ingredients have changed.
I'm currently on the last 2oz of my last bottle and the ingredients listed are as follows.

peanut oil,sunflower oil, EVOO,sweet almond oil,seasame seed oil,aloe vera oil,avocado oil, CO, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, castor oil, macadamia nut oil, rice bran oil, kiwi oil.canola oil,safflower oil,WGO,hempseed oil,meadowfoam seed oil,emu oil, vit e oil, walnut seed oil, BHT & fragrance.
HTH


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 12, 2013)

Going to wash and DC with the L'Oreal Total Repair 5 line (poo, condish and DC)


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

washed my hair and conditioned aubreys gbp (contains wgo), detangled with db leave-in (contains sesame oil), used afroveda whipped gelly (contains sunflower oil) to twist. sitting under the dryer as we speak.


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 12, 2013)

Doing a HOT with GSO.


----------



## daae (Jan 12, 2013)

DC'd with AO HSR on tuesday.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 12, 2013)

Going to saturate my hair and scalp with my herbal tea and coffee spritz and conditioner, then seal with wheat germ oil and sesame oil. Rebraid into a single braid then pin into a bun. Think I will add some gardenia or other EO to the wheat germ oil...its a bit much for me.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 12, 2013)

ProductJunkie said:


> Going to wash and DC with the L'Oreal Total Repair 5 line (poo, condish and DC)



Review the conditioner please... I have it but I haven't tried it yet. 
Add another ceramide product to my reggie Loreal Triple Resist Reinforcing conditioner


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 12, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Review the conditioner please... I have it but I haven't tried it yet.
> Add another ceramide product to my reggie Loreal Triple Resist Reinforcing conditioner



lamaria211 Just reviewed it in the other thread! I've used it twice so far and I see it being a staple for me! As long as my hair is n good shape after a few weeks!


----------



## moniq (Jan 12, 2013)

moniq said:


> Yesterday m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisturizer(soybean oil) and Hot Six Oil.


I did this yesterday and will seal my ends tonight with Hot Six Oil. I need to wash my hair but I would like my flat-iron job to last until Friday. I'll see if I can hang on that long.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 12, 2013)

Sealed with GSO this evening.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

just put the pomade shop growth pomade on my scalp, isha hair cream down the length (has wgo), castor oil on the last 2-3 inches. 





southerncitygirl said:


> washed my hair and conditioned aubreys gbp (contains wgo), detangled with db leave-in (contains sesame oil), used afroveda whipped gelly (contains sunflower oil) to twist. sitting under the dryer as we speak.


----------



## Americka (Jan 12, 2013)

moisturizing w/ Aphogee Pro Vitamin (wheat germ oil) and sealing w/Sheen Sealing Nectar (sunflower seed oil)


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm Using either Grape seed or Walnut oil to seal in the evening. Grapeseed in my MN mix every other day and added walnut and WGO to my weekly deep conditioning routine. I'm fighting PJ urges (lol) every time I see a new product with ceramides on this board... You ladies are making it very hard.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, I used eve avocado oil to oil rinse with and gleau as my final seal


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prepooing under a shower cap overnight with my ends saturated in wheatgerm oil.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 13, 2013)

DC'ing with SD Shea What. Will apply curly kinks leave in and seal with GSO today


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Jan 13, 2013)

So far I've been in Senegalese twists all year and haven't incorporated much ceramides into my regimen but yesterday I did wash my twists and did a hot oil treatment with many natural 7 oil and my roots feel so soft and my scalp isn't so itchy anymore.  I'll try to incorporate oiling my scalp more often along with the GHE to see results from the ceramides.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Co-washed, dced, moisturized and sealed with my trusty GSO. The shine is amaaazing. I put my hair in some Celie braids and will keep these under a satin cap and beanie for a couple weeks.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

just m/s with isha cream (has wgo) , my oil mix, and put castor on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## auntybe (Jan 13, 2013)

Washed, Con with Nexxus plaits sprayed with Ginsing Miracle Wonder 8 oil before covering hair with wig cap and wig.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 13, 2013)

Just finished washing, *used GDLI will seal with Safflower Oil when dry


----------



## moniq (Jan 13, 2013)

Wash Day:
Co-cleanse - L'oreal Evercreme Cleansing Conditioner (grapeseed oil)
Conditioner - L'oreal Eversleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner (sunflower oil)
O in LOC Method - Hot Six Oil (contains a few ceramides) -I don't see it on the list


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

Earlier today I used my LI mix and gleau; will do LOC tonite with eve oil, and seyani hair butter...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 14, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Hello ladies I'm not part of this challenge yet but i was wondering where do you ladies purchase yours oils?



sexypebbly... Mostly health food and/or vitamin stores.  Some ladies order them online (cosmetic ingredient sites like buttersandbars.com or fromnaturalwithlove.com...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thursday night I did a light poo with HQS Shine & Define Moisture Shampoo, protein rinse with Joice K-Pak Reconstructor condish and a overnight DC (no heat) with SheScentIt Banana Brûlée DC (Cottonseed Oil)...

Banana Brûlée:  The ingredients alone will peak your interest! Not sure if you ladies have tried her products, but I did a haul over BF and between this conditioner, the Coco Creme Leave-In and the Avocado Conditioner (GSO), I am really in love.  Been using each frequently and these items are staple-worthy!  I've posted the Banana Brûlée ingredients below.  Aside for the ceramide benefit, the other ingredients are delicious


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Thursday night I did a light poo with HQS Shine & Define Moisture Shampoo, protein rinse with Joice K-Pak Reconstructor condish and a overnight DC (no heat) with SheScentIt Banana Brûlée DC (Cottonseed Oil)...
> 
> Banana Brûlée:  The ingredients alone will peak your interest! Not sure if you ladies have tried her products, but I did a haul over BF and between this conditioner, the Coco Creme Leave-In and the Avocado Conditioner (GSO), I am really in love.  Been using each frequently and these items are staple-worthy!  I've posted the Banana Brûlée ingredients below.  Aside for the ceramide benefit, the other ingredients are delicious



I LOVE the coco creme LI and the avocado condish! I just couldn't get with the banana brulee! My hair hates it. I have a little over half a jar left and refuse to use it ever again! Lol!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 14, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I LOVE the coco creme LI and the avocado condish! I just couldn't get with the banana brulee! My hair hates it. I have a little over half a jar left and refuse to use it ever again! Lol!



Lol! Aww.  Tried mixing it with GSO or Sunflower Oil?  And the other two are just as fab for me too!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Lol! Aww.  Tried mixing it with GSO or Sunflower Oil?  And the other two are just as fab for me too!



I just tried to mix it with GDLI which was an epic fail! Lol! I'm scared to try it with anything else...


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Thursday night I did a light poo with HQS Shine & Define Moisture Shampoo, protein rinse with Joice K-Pak Reconstructor condish and a overnight DC (no heat) with SheScentIt Banana Brûlée DC (Cottonseed Oil)...
> 
> Banana Brûlée:  The ingredients alone will peak your interest! Not sure if you ladies have tried her products, but I did a haul over BF and between this conditioner, the Coco Creme Leave-In and the Avocado Conditioner (GSO), I am really in love.  Been using each frequently and these items are staple-worthy!  I've posted the Banana Brûlée ingredients below.  Aside for the ceramide benefit, the other ingredients are delicious



I'm highly  interested in the Avocado condish, getting it after Curly Kinks

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 14, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I just tried to mix it with GDLI which was an epic fail! Lol! I'm scared to try it with anything else...



Sometimes ish works... Sometimes it doesn't.  Well.  Maybe someone wants to trade it with you :shrugs:


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 14, 2013)

DC with GSO and AO HSR


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Sometimes ish works... Sometimes it doesn't.  Well.  Maybe someone wants to trade it with you :shrugs:



Good idea! I will see about trading it! Thanks!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 14, 2013)

The Ssi Avocado Condish is *BOMB*!I havent tried the Banana Brulee...to many mixed reviews. I may in the future though


----------



## bunnie82 (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you ladies ever tried ceramides in bulk by skin actives? What was your experience?

http://www.skinactives.com/Ceramides.html


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 14, 2013)

bunnie82 said:


> Have you ladies ever tried ceramides in bulk by skin actives? What was your experience?
> 
> http://www.skinactives.com/Ceramides.html



These are synthetic ceramides.  But in my research I've found that they provide a greater benefit than natural ceramides because they are concentrated.  I'll be the test dummy  *paynah*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 15, 2013)

Co-washed with SSI Avocado Condish and Joico Intense Hydrator... Set with magnetic rollers and sealed with Donna Bella Perla Organic Oil Leave-in (WGO)... 

Donna Bella:  Serum-like texture that goes on extremely light.  I use it after all my sets and my hair is NEVER weighed down or heavy.  It also has Argan oil and a few cones.  But it gives great shine and adds sooooo much softness.

Grabbed it at a local Dominican BSS.  About $15 for 2 oz.  A little bit goes a long way.  Night.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> The Ssi Avocado Condish is BOMB!I havent tried the Banana Brulee...to many mixed reviews. I may in the future though



Yes it has become one of my staples!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 15, 2013)

I am still using my castor/rice bran/grapeseed oil mix.  I am using it on my scalp, and I am loving it on my hair.  The castor oil gives me great moisture.   I just mist with water, and use the the oil on my scalp and hair.  I don't ever remember a product making my hair feel this way.  And it is not weighed down like with other oils.  I love it.  I am going to order me more bottles of castor oil.  I have plenty of the others.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 15, 2013)

I've had my ends baggyed in GSO for 2 days now


----------



## veesweets (Jan 15, 2013)

Sealed with silk dreams nourish oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Sealed with Claudie's garden oil after my wash routine.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

m/s with isha cream (wgo), my oil mix, and castor on the ends


----------



## Dionnesse (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all, I have my hair in cornrows under my wig and want to ensure my oils gets into every crevice!

Does anyone apply their oil from a spray bottle? I just wonder what you are using to 'thin' the oil so that you can it comes out of the spray bottle?

My thinking is oils are too heavy to be distributed in this way - I'm hoping you'll prove me wrong!

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dionnesse said:


> Hi all, I have my hair in cornrows under my wig and want to ensure my oils gets into every crevice!
> 
> Does anyone apply their oil from a spray bottle? I just wonder what you are using to 'thin' the oil so that you can it comes out of the spray bottle?
> 
> ...



You can thin it with a little water, or depending on your oil, it may be thin enough to pass through a spray bottle with no issue.  I have a leave-in/oil/water mix that I use on my protective styles.  

HTH


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 15, 2013)

Moisturized with GDLI and Shea Moistures Extra Moisturizing Milk (WGO) sealed with GSO

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

Will seal with Gleau, also sealed in DC with eve oil...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

Using wgo over top my steamed dc.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Used eve oil...


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 17, 2013)

Been spritzing with water+glycerine mix and sealing with GSO daily just on my ends. On my edges i've been using Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave In Mixed with Aphogee Green Tea Keratin Reconstsructer!


----------



## Phaer (Jan 17, 2013)

Used glycerine, castor, hemp and a little water to moisturize my hair last night.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sealed my leave in with Nourish oil


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Massaged my 25-week post scalp with the baby bee.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2013)

I sealed with gleau oil (Wheat Germ Oil) this week and buttered my ends with Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter (Rice Bran Oil)


----------



## moniq (Jan 17, 2013)

Tuesday and Wednesday - m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisturizer(soybean oil) and Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

CW with SSI avocado and the last "o" in loco was eve oil.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be using SSI jojoba hemp shampoo and avocado con this weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I will be using SSI jojoba hemp shampoo and avocado con this weekend.



This sounds like soft, moisturized hair this wknd ;-)


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 18, 2013)

Conditioned W/ ORS hair mayo.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 18, 2013)

I want to join, but I'm not sure if I'll renew my subscription(it ends in March). A good 90 perecent of my products have ceramides.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 18, 2013)

Moisturized with GDLI and Carols Daughters Hair Milk, fluffed with GSO


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Sealed with Claudie's garden oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

Will oil rinse with my ceramide rich blend, LOCO with rice bran and gleau....using a ricebran based treatment over my dc.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 18, 2013)

Prepooing with my grapeseed oil for 30-45 minutes. Will be DCing with the Redken Extreme Strength Builder


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2013)

Applied my ceramide rich sulfur mix to my scalp and massaged it into my edges. Hair will be blingin' tomorrow.



Angelinhell said:


> I want to join, but I'm not sure if I'll renew my subscription(it ends in March). A good 90 perecent of my products have ceramides.



Angelinhell oke: *cue Blackstreet*: DON'T LEEEEEEAVE ME GUUUUURRRRLLLLL! NNNOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my eucalyptus mix!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

did this yesterday and today, will wash sometime btw saturday-monday.





southerncitygirl said:


> m/s with isha cream (wgo), my oil mix, and castor on the ends


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 18, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied my ceramide rich sulfur mix to my scalp and massaged it into my edges. Hair will be blingin' tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Angelinhell oke: *cue Blackstreet*: DON'T LEEEEEEAVE ME GUUUUURRRRLLLLL! NNNOOOOOOOOOOO!



I just have to learn to limit my time on here. It's really embarassing how much time I spend on this site.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Put some gleau oil in my tea/avj mix I'm using tonite...


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 18, 2013)

So, would all the joico k-pak products have ceramides, or just the reconstructor?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sealed in moisture with walnut oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 19, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I want to join, but I'm not sure if I'll renew my subscription(it ends in March). A good 90 perecent of my products have ceramides.



No need to end... Might as well finish out the year   I spend most of my time between here and FB... Mostly here though.  I want to hear all about these ceramide products


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 19, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> So, would all the joico k-pak products have ceramides, or just the reconstructor?



Haven't used the entire K-Pak line, but I do know what the K-Pak Intense Hydrator does not have any ceramides or other ingredients that suggest a ceramide benefit either. Although it does have hydrolyzed wheat protein which, for me, is a softening agent.


----------



## daae (Jan 19, 2013)

DC'd with AO HSR + GPB

sealed ends with WGO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2013)

Added a little Gleau oil to my DC 

Moisturized with Saravun Broccoli Hair cream and sealed with LaVida GBN Carrot Condtioning oil (both with rice bran)


----------



## moniq (Jan 19, 2013)

Yesterday - L'oreal EverStrong Overnight Repair Treatment (the bottle says its patented with Bio -Ceramide Complex)
Today (Wash Day) - PM The Detangler (grape seed oil), CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo (sunflower oil), ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (wheat germ oil), and Proclaim Natural 7 Oil


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 19, 2013)

Today, I did a cassia application on my hair and I co washed it out with Nexxus humectress, then I used Mega silk leave in as part of my leave in combo.


----------



## cnap (Jan 19, 2013)

Wash day today. M/S ends w/ WGO


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2013)

After i rinsed out my cassia I did a mositure treatment with AO HSR mixed with grape seed oil. I love grape seed oil, but I am worried it may not be heavy enough for winter.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

Eve avocado oil and SSI avocado for tonites hair therapy!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 20, 2013)

moniq said:


> Yesterday - L'oreal EverStrong Overnight Repair Treatment (the bottle says its patented with Bio -Ceramide Complex)
> Today (Wash Day) - PM The Detangler (grape seed oil), CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo (sunflower oil), ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (wheat germ oil), and Proclaim Natural 7 Oil



moniq Full of ceramides!  Your hair must feel fabulous.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 20, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> After i rinsed out my cassia I did a mositure treatment with AO HSR mixed with grape seed oil. I love grape seed oil, but I am worried it may not be heavy enough for winter.



Blairx0 Looks like you're committed to using ceramides! Glad you've decided to stay with the challenge.  Maybe try WGO.  It is heavier and a lot of people rave about its benefits.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 20, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Blairx0 Looks like you're committed to using ceramides! Glad you've decided to stay with the challenge.  Maybe try WGO.  It is heavier and a lot of people rave about its benefits.



Yes. I think I will be officially joining as grape seed oil is being tested for staple status and AO HSR is going to be my main moisture dc. 

I am hoping nourishing my hair will get me to full BSL this year and really show that I don't need a million different store bought things. I am hoping my simple, short list will work and I can say no to being a PJ


----------



## veesweets (Jan 20, 2013)

DC'ing with CJ Repair Me


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is the list of my products that have ceramides:

Joico K-pak shampoo
Joico K-pak conditioner
Joico K-pak liquid leave in reconstructor(I won't be repurchasing this, too expensive)
Mizani Botanifying shampoo
Mizani Fulfyl conditioner
Hot Six Oil
Wild Growth Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dced with GPB, conditioned with HSR, left in DB Pumpkin Seed and sealed with grapeseed/coconut oil mix.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 20, 2013)

Using the L'Oreal Total repair 5 poo, condish and mask.  Going to prepoo with GSO and sit under my bonnet for 20 min.  Will also sit under the bonnet after I put the mask in for about 30 min... 

For my leave in I'll use Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Spray, Glycerin spray and seal with GSO


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yesterday was relax/Texlax...Ceramide containing products, Mizani Butter Blend Perphecting Cream (Mid Relaxer step), Nexxus Headdress leave-in and scalp massage and seal with Burt's Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil.  Of course there were some other steps in-between but the ones I mentioned are the ones I know contain ceramides.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yesterday was relax/Texlax...Ceramide containing products, Mizani Butter Blend Perphecting Cream (Mid Relaxer step), Nexxus Headdress leave-in and scalp massage and seal with Burt's Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil.  Of course there were some other steps in-between but the ones I mentioned are the ones I know contain ceramides.



Cattypus1 Did you post a pic in the reveal thread?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Cattypus1 Did you post a pic in the reveal thread?



Just did...thanks for reminding me.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 20, 2013)

styled with GDLI and CD's Hair Milk


----------



## moniq (Jan 20, 2013)

[USER][/USER]DominicanBrazilian82 Yes my hair feels great.  It rained all last week so my hair needed some pampering.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 20, 2013)

I think when I make up my new batch of cutenss ceramide concoction (castor, grape, and rice bran oils) I am going to use the Napa Valley grapeseed oil, instead of the of the GSO that I had been using.  The Napa Valley looks so much more potent.  And since I have discovered that my hair likes my concoction (was only using on scalp before), then my hair will love it even more.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I think when I make up my new batch of cutenss ceramide concoction (castor, grape, and rice bran oils) I am going to use the Napa Valley grapeseed oil, instead of the of the GSO that I had been using.  The Napa Valley looks so much more potent.  And since I have discovered that my hair likes my concoction (was only using on scalp before), then my hair will love it even more.



What's your recipe?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich oil blend. Sealed with rbo and gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 20, 2013)

GSO on my length and eucalyptus oil mix on my scalp


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 21, 2013)

Washed with Mizani shampoo, conditioned with Mizani Fulfyl. Rollerset with setting lotion and sealed with WGO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

LOCO with eve oil, and gleau


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend. ..
LOCO with rbo and gleau. .


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Used my hempseed/grapeseed/pumpkin seed/jojoba oil mix to seal the length of my hair and my wheatgerm/castor oil mix to seal my ends.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nightly scalp massage with my Baby Bee oil. Nite-nite.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

Seal with gleau...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 22, 2013)

Co-washed with SSI Avocado and applied my SSI Coco Creme Leave-in... Under the dryer now with my beloved magnetics.  Toodles.


----------



## daae (Jan 22, 2013)

Sealed with WGO.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 22, 2013)

Sooooo I had my hubby buy me Sesame Oil today (cold pressed) to add to my arsenal and my fulfill my pj-ism for the week. The smell is erplexed but the slip is awesome, I've never felt an oil with so much slip before. It feels  but it smells . Adding rosemary to it gave it a menthol smell so I'll experiment and mix it with Safflower and GSO, if all else fails I'll add it to my prepoos lol


----------



## Jewell (Jan 22, 2013)

Sealed my braids and the ends with macadamia nut oil followed by castor oil.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 22, 2013)

Sealed with SD nourish


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

Will oil rinse with my ceramide rich blend. Seal with rbo and gleau.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 22, 2013)

did whats below once today


m/s twice today with claudies quinoa-coffeebalancing ( ceramide 1, 3, and 6-11) and sealed with my oil mix and castor on my ends. its so cold and windy in nyc today


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Eucalyptus oil mix on my scalp and EVOCO + GSO


----------



## moniq (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunday - sealed ends with Carol's Daughter Tui Hair Oil (corn oil)
Monday - m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisurizer and Hot Six Oil


----------



## shortt29 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sealed with GSO this morning after rinsing out my overnight DC


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sealed with GSO tonight!
I did it 2x today actually....


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

Sealed with gleau and spritzed SSI scalp spritz into my scalp (has eucalyptus)


----------



## daae (Jan 23, 2013)

DC'ing with AO HSR + WGO + Jojoba oil. Need more, nearly finished and this is only my 4th condish!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just sealed with castor and GSO.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 23, 2013)

Baggied my ends with GSO and SD leave in. Is that considered a ceramide? I placed the ingredients below 

Ingredients: Aloe barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Simmondsia chinensis (Jojoba) Butter, Propanediol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Caprylic Triglycerides, Oryza sativa (Rice Bran) Oil, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Emulsifying Wax NF, Quaternium-79 Hydrolyzed Silk Protein, Cocos nucifera (Coconut) Milk, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Rice Protein, Olive Leaf Extract, Macadamia integrifolia (Macadamia) Nut Oil, Calophyllum inophyllum (Tamanu) Nut Oil, Squalane (Olive), Hippophae rhamnoides (Seabuckthorne) Berry CO2 Extract, Rosmarinus officinalis (Rosemary) CO2 Extract, Germall Plus, Fragrance


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

My hair is doing so much better after last weeks awful shedding caused by motrin..Rubbed some BBB herbal oil on length to seal....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

Spritzed with my SSI scalp spritz


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 23, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Baggied my ends with GSO and SD leave in. Is that considered a ceramide? I placed the ingredients below
> 
> Ingredients: Aloe barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Simmondsia chinensis (Jojoba) Butter, Propanediol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Caprylic Triglycerides, Oryza sativa (Rice Bran) Oil, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Emulsifying Wax NF, Quaternium-79 Hydrolyzed Silk Protein, Cocos nucifera (Coconut) Milk, Polyquaternium 7, Panthenol, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Rice Protein, Olive Leaf Extract, Macadamia integrifolia (Macadamia) Nut Oil, Calophyllum inophyllum (Tamanu) Nut Oil, Squalane (Olive), Hippophae rhamnoides (Seabuckthorne) Berry CO2 Extract, Rosmarinus officinalis (Rosemary) CO2 Extract, Germall Plus, Fragrance



Yes Ma'am. Rice Bran is one of my fav ceramide oils . I think Macadamia Nut oil has linoleic acid which mean traces of ceramides can be present.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 23, 2013)

As for me, I been sealing all week with Napa Valley Grapeseed Oil AND YALLLLLL this stuff is EXCELLENT! I don't know why, but I always overlooked grapeseed oil. Now that I know, a body of this stuff will LIVE in my stash . I didn't like it for my prepoo though. It didn't smooth me out the way Hempseed oil does.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 23, 2013)

Today I used all ceramide containing products and had a great hair day.
I DC'd with La bomba DC, CW'd with Redken Extreme condish, used Matrix Biolage and Crece Pelo leave ins and sealed with GSO


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coming into this thread always makes me wanna go co-wash my hair, let it airdry and then seal with some GSO.  Y'all got GSO fever!  Love it.


----------



## moniq (Jan 25, 2013)

Wednesday - m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisurizer and Hot Six Oil 
I think I will do this again tonight.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Spritzed with my SSI scalp spritz



Still using this everyday...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sealed with gso after my every other day spritz.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2013)

GSO this morning!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 27, 2013)

DC w/ AOHSR
Sealed w/ gso / sunflower seed oil mix


----------



## shortt29 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sealed my DC with GSO


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2013)

Added a little grape seed to my DC

Sealing with Nourish oil this week


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just added a new ceramide product to my arsenal
Optimum salon Care Amla Legend Rejuvenating Ritual Billion Hair Potion


----------



## Jewell (Jan 27, 2013)

Sealed ends and surface of hair (its in 2 long braids for like a week now) with wheat germ oil last night.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 27, 2013)

Prepoo over night with GSO and Proclaim Argan condish.  Washed, condished and did a 5-10 min DC with L'Oreal Total Repair 5 line.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 27, 2013)

Did a 20 minute, no heat, pre-poo with ORS Hair Mayo.  I visit this conditioner once in a pink moon.  I bought it in May 2012 and this is my second or third time using it.  I've used it in years before, but always sparingly.  

Hair feels fab.  Posting some before and after pics in the Setting to Success 2013...  Blairx0


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 27, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> DC w/ AOHSR
> Sealed w/ gso / sunflower seed oil mix



   Any ceramide packed combo that has AOHSR in the mix, sounds delicious to my hair.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 27, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Just added a new ceramide product to my arsenal
> Optimum salon Care Amla Legend Rejuvenating Ritual Billion Hair Potion



Ooooooooooh!  *Little kid voice* So how do you plan to use this? Did you use it yet?


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

Washed/Dc on Saturday,Sealed with Walnut oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 27, 2013)

Prepoo'ed with a Sesame Oil mix, DC'ed with Safflower and Sesame Oils, styled with GDLI


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

Used eve avocado oil and will use scalp spritz


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ooooooooooh!  *Little kid voice* So how do you plan to use this? Did you use it yet?



I use it as the directions say to. On dry hair and scalp x2 a day. I don't no if I like it yet. It smells good but the jury's still out, I'll update you guys later after I've been using it longer


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 28, 2013)

Sealed W/ GSO.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jan 28, 2013)

Just received 12 bottles of Hask Cerafix!!  Just added one to my hair!!


----------



## moniq (Jan 28, 2013)

Yesterday - L'oreal EverStrong Overnight Repair Treatment 
Today - Co-cleanse - L'oreal Evercreme Cleansing Conditioner 
Conditioner - L'oreal Eversleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner 
O in LOC Method - Hot Six Oil


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 28, 2013)

Wgo on edges and nape.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 29, 2013)

Checkin in-- still oil every night with either oil mix that contains grapeseed oil.  Life is good


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

Used eve oil this morning, will use scalp spritz later. Will do this all week but when the eve oil is gone I will use my carrot and pumpkin seed defrizzer (has eucalyptus essential oil, wheat germ and hemp oil)


----------



## moniq (Jan 29, 2013)

I will take my bun down and seal my ends with Hot Six Oil and bun again.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nightly massage with my fav Baby Bee!  I think the oil is helping my hair and scalp but I know it's helping my nails!


----------



## shortt29 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sealed with GSO tonight


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2013)

DCing with Silicon Mix, when I'm done rinsing I'm going to use the silicon Mix leave in as well


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend.



Nix08 Finally got my Rice Bran oil . I haven't used it on my hair yet, but the texture alone feels so so good.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

naturalfinally said:


> Just received 12 bottles of Hask Cerafix!!  Just added one to my hair!!



What is this my fair lady? *BritishVoice*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> Wgo on edges and nape.



Angelinhell How long have you been doing this?  Results?  Have you ever substituted a different ceramide oil?  *Sorry for all these darn questions*


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 the texture is great  I've actually started using it on my face at night and it's an absolute keeper

I melted down some coconut oil and mixed in ricebran oil and use that as my moisturizer for my skin...also works like a charm..just in case you are looking for alternate uses for it


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 the texture is great  I've actually started using it on my face at night and it's an absolute keeper
> 
> I melted down some coconut oil and mixed in ricebran oil and use that as my moisturizer for my skin...also works like a charm..just in case you are looking for alternate uses for it



Always!!! Since they double as cosmetic oil, it's only right to use it on your face and skin.  I do that with my GSO.   I will try it with RBO.  Thanks!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Checkin in-- still oil every night with either oil mix that contains grapeseed oil.  Life is good



jprayze How's the growth coming from the MN Challenge?  You're using ceramide oils in your blends right?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> DCing with Silicon Mix, when I'm done rinsing I'm going to use the silicon Mix leave in as well



Silicon Mix = Moisture Restored.  Might whip out that Bambu for my DC this evening.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Angelinhell How long have you been doing this?  Results?  Have you ever substituted a different ceramide oil?  *Sorry for all these darn questions*



DominicanBrazilian82

I've only been using it for about 3 weeks, so I haven't noticed anything yet. Another ceramide oil mix I use is Hot Six Oil. I just prefer to buy oils that are already mixed.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @jprayze How's the growth coming from the MN Challenge? You're using ceramide oils in your blends right?


 
Yes I'm using ceramide oils, well mainly grapeseed.  Growth seems to be good based on my roots, but I'm in sengalease twists, so I can't check my length right now.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 30, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with Sesame Oil, re-moisturized with GDLI and CD's Hair Milk

And I just realized I didnt even post what I did for my wash this weekend :Blush2:

This weekend after prepoo'ing and cleansing I mixed Sesame Oil, Yellow Shea Butter, Safflower Oil, Rhassoul Clay, honey, in Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme (it's a base found on ingredientstodiefor), and loved it. Then I styled with GDLI. This weekend I'm adding yogurt


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just put a whole lot of GSO in my hair and Saran wrapped my ends. I'm hoping to keep it like this til sat.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

ScorpioRising said:


> Massaged my scalp with Sesame Oil, re-moisturized with GDLI and CD's Hair Milk
> 
> And I just realized I didnt even post what I did for my wash this weekend :Blush2:
> 
> This weekend after prepoo'ing and cleansing I mixed Sesame Oil, Yellow Shea Butter, Safflower Oil, Rhassoul Clay, honey, in Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme (it's a base found on ingredientstodiefor), and loved it. Then I styled with GDLI. This weekend I'm adding yogurt



  to your weekend mix!  Yum.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 30, 2013)

I am pre-pooing with my Unbreakable Conditioner that has WGO in it.  I also have been oiling my hair and scalp with my castor oil mixture, which contains grapeseed, and rice bran oil.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok ya'll don't laugh at me, but, I just realized WGO was wheat germ oil, not Wild Growth oil. Wild Growth oil doesn't have any ceramides. Guess I'll be going to the bss to get African Pride oil.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

used aveda anti-humectant pomade on my flat-ironed hair yesterday, it has rice bran oil. will likely use some tomorrow as well.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 31, 2013)

Still loving the hecks out of my Grapeseed Oil as a sealant. I'm starting to think its a staple. 

Also, every leave I used this past wash day (last sunday)contain some traces of ceramides:

My Leave Ins:

Giovanni Vitapro Protective Moisture Leave In Treatment (Sunflower Oil)
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Condish mixed w/ the Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Hair Milk (Wheat Germ Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil(?))
SheScentIt Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (Hempseed Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil(?))
Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative Serum (Artifical Ceramides)


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sealed every other day this week w/GSO.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Jan 31, 2013)

Will seal with SD nourish tonight


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got me some Hemp seed oil!!!! Can't wait to try it


----------



## moniq (Feb 1, 2013)

Wednesday - m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisurizer and Hot Six Oil 
Thursday - sealed ends with Hot Six Oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 1, 2013)

Added hempseed oil to my DC


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm getting a weave installed today and I plan to keep my real hair moisturized by spraying a mix of water, conditioner, and grapeseed oil onto it daily. I'm hoping this helps me retain some length while continuing to get my cermides in. I also left my nape out because I'm trying to get some growth there so I'll be bagging using grapeseed oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2013)

Ambrosia-Honeybush hair milk (hempseed) very moisturizing.

Ambrosia-Satin Curls leave-in (rice bran & grapseed oil) makes your hair springy & moisturized..Both together is a perfect combo.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 2, 2013)

I mixed a HOT using yesterday using EVOCO, EVOO, Walnut and GSO. I want to add Hemp oil but my hemp oil says it has to be refrigerated. Will it keep OK if its mixed with other oils?


----------



## daae (Feb 2, 2013)

DC'ing with AO GPB + WGO.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 2, 2013)

DC-ing with L'Oreal Damage Repair while I clean the bathroom.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dced with grapeseed oil and Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful. Then used GSO as the O in the LOC method along with Bee Mine Luscious.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 2, 2013)

Dc'ed with SD Shea what, used curly kinks leave in, sealed with grape seed oil


----------



## moniq (Feb 2, 2013)

Today was wash day.  Items I used that contain at least 1 ceramide:  PM The Detangler and KeraPro Restorative Anti-Frizz Elixir.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Slept in the L'Oreal Damage Repair (didn't really mean to but I got lazy) with a bag on, rinsed and used Nexxus Headdress leave-in and Wen styling cream-comb out was AWESOME.  100% air-dry and all sock-bunned up and no place to go.  L'Oreal Damage Repair is the truth!


----------



## moniq (Feb 4, 2013)

M/s with KeraCare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil (sesame seed oil and corn oil) and KeraPro Restorative Anti-Frizz Elixir.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 4, 2013)

I washed with Optimum care salon collection shampoo and DC'ed with Optimum care salon collection mask, then moisturized with WGO.


----------



## Angelinhell (Feb 4, 2013)

I've just been sealing with Hot Six Oil since my last wash day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 4, 2013)

Still going hard with Grapeseed Oil as my daily sealant (Most likely making this my permanent daily sealant ). 

Still Prepooing weekly with Hempseed or Wheat Germ oil 

Still using the Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative Serum on my ends every wash day. 

I've also been adding ceramide rich oils to my DC's and using more leave in's/daily moisturizers with traces of ceramides.

My hair, especially my ends, are benefiting greatly from it. I can't remember why I slacked off from them. Theyre awesome!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2013)

Used Saravun Broccoli Hair cream and sealed with Nourish.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 4, 2013)

Used curly kinks curl refresh (sunflower)


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 5, 2013)

I need to get back on my ceramides. The only oils I've been using as of late is castor oil and a touch of coconut oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

Cwashed with SSI avocado, "O" wth eve oil, and "c" with HH hemp nostalgia...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I need to get back on my ceramides. The only oils I've been using as of late is castor oil and a touch of coconut oil.



What ceramide oils do you have in your stash?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Still going hard with Grapeseed Oil as my daily sealant (Most likely making this my permanent daily sealant ).
> 
> Still Prepooing weekly with Hempseed or Wheat Germ oil
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft How do you preserve your Hemp Seed oil?  lamaria211 was questioning as to whether she can mix it with other oils considering it requires refrigeration.  TIA


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually just keep it in the fridge. However I have premixed it before oils rich in vitamin e and added additional vitamin e oil and a couple drops of essential oil (I love lavender or ylang ylang) to preserve it. DominicanBrazilian82 and @lamaria211


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sprayed my corn braids with matrix Biolage leave in and sealed with Hemp oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

Sprayed SSI scalp spritz all over my hair...


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 6, 2013)

just did the loc method on my twists:

L- Sm coconut hibiscus hold and shine moisture mist
O- my homemade oil blend which currently contains evco,evoo, sapote, castor, and hemp
C- quinoa-coffee balancing (has ceramides)

my hurr is not greasy and feels soft even though i still sealed my ends with additional castor  when there's a bogo somewhere i may get 2 of these. i'm trying to hold out on online ordering till stuff truly runs low, the only thing in my stash that needs replenishment is my db leave-in, i need a 16oz.


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2013)

Sealed with Rice bran..Last night after I dampen my hair with warm water,used moisturizer.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 6, 2013)

Moisturizing with a spray mix of Aussie Moist, water and glycerine. Sealed with Gleau!


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso/ sunflower


----------



## veesweets (Feb 6, 2013)

Cowashed with loreal ever sleek intense smoothing, applied curly kinks leave in


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 7, 2013)

Eve oil in the am and scalp spritz in the pm. Doing this all week long. When eve oil is gone will use pumpkin seed defrizzer.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Feb 7, 2013)

Washing, Condish and DC with L'Oreal Total Repair 5.... LOVING it!


----------



## moniq (Feb 7, 2013)

I have been sealing my ends with Hot Six Oil the past few days.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

I forgot how much my hair loves castor oil. I will add it to my regimen starting tonite


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dced with HSR and GSO. Will seal with GSO after my cowash.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2013)

Did a pre with EVOO mix,washed/Dc,MHC Soy butter,sealed ends Rice bran oil...

EVOO mix-Safflower oil,Wheat Germ oil,Soy bean oil..

MHC (Soy butter)-soy nut oil & grape seed oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## veesweets (Feb 10, 2013)

Did a prepoo with SD nourish oil mixed in. DC'ed with CJ Repair Me. Used SSI honey rinse as my rinse out


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso/ sunflower seed oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 10, 2013)

Will oil rinse with my ceramide rich oil blend during my cowash.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just used my eucalyptus oil mix on my scalp!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 11, 2013)

Used SSI okra reconstructor- hemp seed oil, wgo; and SSI carrot and pumpkin seed oil -hemp seed


----------



## jprayze (Feb 11, 2013)

Washed with Creme of Nature last nite.


----------



## moniq (Feb 11, 2013)

Co-washed my hair late yesterday and the O I used in the LOC method was Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Co-washed and DC-ed w/Wen
Nexxus Headdress Leave-in,
Baby Bee Baby oil scalp massage (twice daily) Love, love, love this stuff!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 13, 2013)

Used afro love scalp rub (gso) in scalp...


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2013)

Will use scalp spritz, carrot and pumpkin seed oil, and afro love scalp rub all this week...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 14, 2013)

Prepooed with wheatgerm oil and also used it on my ends while styling.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 14, 2013)

Applied sulfur mix to scalp, then sealed length (concentrating on my ends) with HH Happy Hempy.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2013)

Been sealing with Nourish and Claudie Garden oil.


----------



## moniq (Feb 15, 2013)

Tuesday - m/s with African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage Moisurizer and Hot Six Oil 
Yesterday - Loreal Everstrong Overnight Repair Treatment
Today(wash day) - CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo, Silicon Mix Leave-In


----------



## veesweets (Feb 15, 2013)

Been sealing with SD nourish oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 16, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Just used my eucalyptus oil mix on my scalp!



lamaria211 does this make your scalp tingle?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 16, 2013)

Been a little MIA... So much going on in my personal life.  Anywho... Haven't really done much to my hair aside from wash and rollerset weekly.  I try to squeeze a ceramide product in there, been successful 2/3 times.  But I'm back on my ceramide ish.  Currently DC'ing with Hydroquench Deep and Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla with a layer or RBO.  Planning to use my Curly Kinks Leave-in prior to my rollerset.  Hope everyone has been sticking to their script (unlike me).  HHG!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2013)

mixing grape seed oil in my AO HSR for a dc tonight


----------



## daae (Feb 16, 2013)

Dc'd with AO HSR +wheat germ oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Still sealing every other day with GSO.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 17, 2013)

Add walnut, hemp seed and GSO to my DC!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2013)

Will do a treatnent with some Redken Extreme during my wash.
My hair is soaking in Trigger light right now.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 17, 2013)

Added Cerafix and Taliah Waajid to my hair today. Bunned it up!!


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 17, 2013)

DC'ed W/ ORS hair mayo.


----------



## prettykinks (Feb 17, 2013)

Is it too late to join in? If not, I am putting in box braids without extensions. I will come back and update with what I am using.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Feb 17, 2013)

Washed my hair yesterday. After washing I used the LOC method. For my "O" I used African pride olive miracle growth oil.


----------



## prettykinks (Feb 18, 2013)

I put in box braids last night without extensions. I used *Mane 'n Tail Olive Oil Creme* (Olive oil, Castor oil, Panthenol, horsetail grass, horse chestnut, meadow sweet, red clover, hydrolyzed wheat protein), *Doo Gro Mega thick Leave in Gro Strengthener *(Shea butter, hydrolyzed wheat protein, aloe vera gel), *Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Vital oils for hair and scalp* (grapeseed, sweet almond, soybean oil, horsetail extract, awapuhi extract, nettle, corn oil, rosemary, yucca), and* Kimmay leave in mix*( castor oil, olive oil, aloe vera juice, giovanni direct) 

I didn't use all of this last night. This is a combo of last night and today after getting off work this morning.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 18, 2013)

Last night used SSI honey rinse for a rinse out and curly kinks leave in


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been using a lot of products with ceramides. I washed my hair two days in a row... Soultanicals fluffalicious has rice bran oil and wheat germ oil, Naturelle grow intense DC has GSO, SSI okra reconstructor, pumpkin oil and avocado conditioner, HH hemp nostalgia.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 18, 2013)

I did a light blow out and flat iron today so that I can do a quickie length check using Grapeseed oil. I'm also about to moisturize and seal using Grapeseed oil and the Mocha Bling butter by Silk Dreams.


----------



## moniq (Feb 18, 2013)

Sealed last night with Hot Six Oil and will do the same tonight.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 19, 2013)

DC'ed with SD Shea What, used Loreal eversleek intense smoothing as my rinse out, and curly kinks satin roots as my leave in.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 20, 2013)

Used SSI pumpkin defrizzer last night and will use all week. Will use scalp spritz today and use that all week...


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ends baggied with grape seed oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 21, 2013)

prettykinks said:


> Is it too late to join in? If not, I am putting in box braids without extensions. I will come back and update with what I am using.



Of course not . Keep us updated with your process and products!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I've been using a lot of products with ceramides. I washed my hair two days in a row... Soultanicals fluffalicious has rice bran oil and wheat germ oil, Naturelle grow intense DC has GSO, SSI okra reconstructor, pumpkin oil and avocado conditioner, HH hemp nostalgia.



I just know your hair is happy!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Co-washed with SSI Avocado Condish.  My hair always feels awesome after using this conditioner.  Definitely a staple


----------



## jprayze (Feb 22, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Co-washed with SSI Avocado Condish.  My hair always feels awesome after using this conditioner.  Definitely a staple



Yes I love it too!


----------



## moniq (Feb 22, 2013)

Wednesday - M/S with KeraCare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil and Hot Six Oil
Thursday - S with Hot Six Oil
I am debating on what I want to do with my hair this weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm still sealing with GSO every other night.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 22, 2013)

Currently DCing with AO GPB + AO HSR on dry hair, will rinse tomorrow afternoon


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm still doing the loc method but the lco version is working the best for me. I'm still using the same products shea moisture coconut hibiscus mist, claudies cream, and my oil mix. I go days without doing anything and my hair is smooth,shiny, and soft from root to tip  the cream and oils I use have ceramides and this is an added bonus. I've been leaving it twisted as well. I have done so about 3 times this week.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wash day for me...Moroccan Oil shampoo, tea rinse with L'Oreal ceramide mask to DC, Nexxus leave-ins (Headdress and Humectress Luxe-both with ceramide)


----------



## veesweets (Feb 24, 2013)

DC'ing with SD Shea What. Will Use Loreal Eversleek Smoothing as my rinse out


----------



## moniq (Feb 24, 2013)

Friday - L'Oreal Everstrong Overnight Repair Treatment
Today (wash day) - L'Oreal Everstrong Deep Replenishing Masque, Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protectant


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sealing with Nourish oil.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 25, 2013)

I just co-washed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and then used the LZoC method with Hask Cerafix and neutral protein combined, grape seed oil and afroveda's Shea Amla butter mix. I braided my hair up to air dry.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

Will use fluffalicious in my LCO tonight, used Hairvedas moist 24/7 has soybean oil...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dry knot-out with SSI Avocado Condish... I really love this stuff


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dc'ed yesterday with nexxus humectress and LOC'ed using African Pride olive miracle growth oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Still sealing with my GSO. My ends feel like butta. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

Will be using my scalp spritz all week. May mix my eve avocado oil into my coconut oil to get a double dose of ceramides...


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 26, 2013)

Used a little Hemp seed oil for sealing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 27, 2013)

Moisturized and sealed with GSO!


----------



## moniq (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been sealing all week with my KeraPro Restorative Anti-Frizz Elixir.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 28, 2013)

ROLL CALL Ladies!!!
@Atdow71
@Lissa0821
@Rozlewis
@ScorpioRising
@cherry.a
@Americka
@halee_J
@cutenss
@NappyNelle
@BKfinest
@Babygrowth
@daae
@pelohello
@MeowMix
@bajandoc86
@auntybe
@southerncitygirl
@pinkpanther23
@silenttullip
@EnExitStageLeft
@Nix08
@lamaria211
@Lita
@Froreal3
@janeemat
@curlyhersheygirl
@ZebraPrintLover
@JulietWhiskey
@venusfly
@destinyseeker
@veesweets
@youwillrise
@NJoy
@sharifeh
@coracao
@Shay72
@Blairx0
@NowIAmNappy
@lovely_locks
@Hyacinthe
@moniq
@felic1
@HappywithJC723
@cnap
@tishsander
@Cattypus1
@EnExitStageLeft
@My-Foolish-Heart
@Michelemybelle
iluvmario
prettykinks
Tonto
Phaer

So ladies... It's been two months since the challenge began... And we are almost done with Part 1... What benefits can you attest to thus far?

Me... Definitely increased softness and manageability.  I also notice softer new growth; which is like heaven for me as I am transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 28, 2013)

Phaer said:


> OMG I have safflower oil.  Time to dig out of my pile.



Phaer... How has that Safflower Oil usage been coming along?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Im still doing twice daily scalp massages with my beloved Baby Bee oil.  I know I have new-growth because the silver is peeking through and I can feel the wrinkle. I'm 5.7 weeks post on my 4b-c hair. I was a ceramide user even before I knew what they were...I love the Humectress spray leave-in, I've used it for a couple of years.  Recently added L'Oreal's ceramide repair condish.  My new-growth is super soft and manageable, with little to no breakage and none at demarcation.  Loving the journey...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Recently added L'Oreal's ceramide repair condish.



Might have to pick some of this up!  Hearing great things on and off the board.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 1, 2013)

My Retention has been pretty good. I think its a combination of heavy ceramide usage and  babying my ends (buttering them daily, bunning, etc.). 

My hair has also been stupid smooth. I finally made Grapeseed oil my staple sealant and my hair is definitely benefiting from it. My hair is accepting  moisturizers much better then it use to. They seem to actually penetrate my hair shaft  rather the coat it and give that dreaded "greasy" appearance. 

I've also been testing a shampoo with Carboxylic Acid/Ceramides following my Elasta QP poo's (which both contains Linoliec acid, so it may contain ceramides as well) so my hair accepts the protein/moisture content of my DC's a lot better now as well. 

So overall, I say that I have benefited quite nicely from consistent ceramide usage. My hair is much smoother, is more accepting of both moisture and protein and my retention has been on point. I will no longer slack on ceramides and from now on they will be a regular in my regimen (and by regular I mean using them daily ).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft AMAZING update Mama.  I'm happy to hear you are reaping the amazing ceramide benefits... But then again... You ain't new to this... But definitely true to it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Im still doing twice daily scalp massages with my beloved Baby Bee oil.  I know I have new-growth because the silver is peeking through and I can feel the wrinkle. I'm 5.7 weeks post on my 4b-c hair. I was a ceramide user even before I knew what they were...I love the Humectress spray leave-in, I've used it for a couple of years.  Recently added L'Oreal's ceramide repair condish.  My new-growth is super soft and manageable, with little to no breakage and none at demarcation.  Loving the journey...



Delicious update... You're a ceramide OG!


----------



## daae (Mar 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I have been using Wheat germ oil and DCing with Aubrey organic conditioners.since 5th of January been m&s every single day. There has been less breakage and my hair retains moisture better and feels less rough. I haven't seen much retention but lets see on final length check day. 
I will continue using ceramides till the end of the year, since i can see if it really has good effect on hair rentention. 
May switch to hemp seed oil after my WGO finishes


----------



## prettykinks (Mar 1, 2013)

I co washed my hair with V05 free me freesia conditioner. I then applied my Kimmay leave in  and put my hair in twists. Afterwards I put DOO GRO Mega Thick leave in GRO Strengthener to the bottom half of my hair.

The benefits I have noticed so far is my hair being softer and easier to detangle.


----------



## moniq (Mar 1, 2013)

[USER][/USER]DominicanBrazilian82  I am 9 months post relaxer and I have received great benefits with ceramides.  After my last two wash days, my hair has been super soft and shiny.  My roots are very manageable as well.  Thank you for this challenge, I will definitely join each part.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been MIA for a while but I am coming back.
I will get braids this month and I will add extra ceramides into the spray that I will use.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just tried the LOC method using CD black Vanilla leave in, hemp seed oil and bee mine moisturizer


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 2, 2013)

Using ceramides in my steamed dc today and loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## daae (Mar 2, 2013)

D.C.ing with AO HSR + WGO


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 2, 2013)

Did a deep condition of AO HSR mixed with grape seed oil with heat


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 2, 2013)

DCing with AO HSR + hemp, walnut and GSO


----------



## veesweets (Mar 3, 2013)

CJ repair me for 1 hour, curly kinks leave in conditioner

I've noticed increase softness, moisture retention, and a natural sheen to my hair since being consistent with using ceramides weekly. Definitely going to continue for the full year


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Washed and DC-ed my hair, used my Nexxus leave-ins and finished with my beloved Burt's Bees Baby Bee Oil.  My 6-week post hair does not look like 6-weeks post hair.  I have new-growth but it doesn't feel like "new growth".


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 4, 2013)

Used Hairveda moist condition pro- soybean oil, eve avocado oil, and hemp nostalgia


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 6, 2013)

Did a prepoo with SSI Banana Brûlée with Sunflower Oil on top for about 1.5 hours.  Will light poo with SD Go Moist Shampoo, in-shower rinse with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor and DC w/heat with Curly Kinks Curlycue Renew (I think...)


----------



## veesweets (Mar 6, 2013)

Did a cowash with blensblend conditioner (grapeseed oil). Also been sealing with curly kinks polished oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 6, 2013)

Using scalp spritz, and eve avocado oil/coconut oil mix all week...


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 7, 2013)

haven't checked in here in while still using the same combo for the lco method and my ceramide based creams from claudies.


----------



## BKfinest (Mar 7, 2013)

I havent checked in in awhile but I'm still using my Miss Key 10 en 1 and my silicone Mix. I will be adding Sedal SOS Ceramidas Hair Cream to my stash. So I will be CO-washing with that tonight.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Daily using my ceramide rich oil blend for rinses.  Rbo and gleau for loco.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm almost 7 weeks post and my new growth is fantastic!  Still doing my twice a day scalp massages with Baby Bee.  Still loving my Nexxus leave-ins.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Still sealing with GSO every other day.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso/sunflower mix.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 8, 2013)

DC'ed with SSI reconstructor. Will use curly kinks satin roots leave in


----------



## gn1g (Mar 8, 2013)

someone please point me to the post that shows which oils is riches in cermides?


----------



## veesweets (Mar 8, 2013)

gn1g I believe it's the second or third post in this thread


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Steamed with CJ rehab and sealed with ST boss gloss, both contain ceremides.


----------



## Phaer (Mar 10, 2013)

Still haven't dug it out yet.


----------



## prettykinks (Mar 10, 2013)

Co washed with V05 strawberries n cream. Applied Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 as a leave in. Then I put on Care Free Curl Gold and put coconut oil on top and put my hair in big twists.

Today I took my twists out and applied  Care Free Curl Gold and a little bit of Softee African Shea Butter Hair and Scalp Conditioner and put my hair in a bun. I then put Softee Growth oil (Revitalizing Repair Formula).


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 10, 2013)

I shampooed W/ Optimum care salon collection replenishing shampoo and sealed W/ WGO.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 12, 2013)

Used blensblend conditioner (GSO) as a rinse out, curly kinks satin roots as my leave in. Will be sealing with curly kinks polished oil all week


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 12, 2013)

DCing with AO HSR and Aphogee balancing condish


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 12, 2013)

I ran out of my beloved GSO, but I will get some Friday when I go shopping. I did DC with AOGPB over the weekend...not sure if that counts.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 17, 2013)

I definitely want to join the second part of this challenge. I will b using rice bran, wheatgerm, and sunflower oil and a leave in conditioner bel nouvo macabassu hair milk has safflower oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 17, 2013)

Got my GSO yesterday and sealed with it after dcing with AO HSR

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 17, 2013)

Added hemp oil to my AO HSR and AO GPB DC mix today


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

Used hemp nostalgia and my oil mix to seal today. Will be using my same old scalp spritz, adding in Claudies Iman Butter and Sprout all week long! Used SSI Okra reconstructor to DC.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

veesweets said:


> DC'ed with SSI reconstructor. Will use curly kinks satin roots leave in


 
Delicious combination!!! How is the reconstructor veesweets?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I ran out of my beloved GSO, but I will get some Friday when I go shopping. I did DC with AOGPB over the weekend...not sure if that counts.


 
Froreal3... of course it counts!  Did you grab some more of that GSO?


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 19, 2013)

Still sealing w/ gso/sunflower seed mix.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

gn1g said:


> someone please point me to the post that shows which oils is riches in cermides?


 
gn1g...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17560477&postcount=2 - MY POST (OP)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17665717&postcount=243 - USER SUPPLIED POST (LHCF Member)
The user supplied list has the ceramide benefit percentages for all oils...
HHG!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

HIYA!!! So lately I've been doing a lot of work to my hair and not posting too much.  But to update... I've been using the usual suspects SSI Coco Creme LI, Curly Kinks Satin Roots, SSI Avocado (STAPLE!), a few oils (RBO, Sunflower, GSO)... and in no particular way.  I might throw a little LI or oil on my edges/roots for a bun (3-5 x's per week), or a CW with SSI or AOHSR.  I've been rollersetting religiously (1-2 x's per week) and using Curly Kinks polished for my wraps!  Been a little consumed with some family issues and a heavier work load.  But my hair is still getting sliced 

HHG everyone!


----------



## veesweets (Mar 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Delicious combination!!! How is the reconstructor @veesweets?




DominicanBrazilian82 I like it a lot. Gives my hair a nice boost of strength and has surprisingly good slip! I'm trying out the SSI fortifying next when I finish this bottle but if it doesn't work as well I'm going to stick to the reconstructor and CJ repair me for protein.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

veesweets said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 I like it a lot. Gives my hair a nice boost of strength and has surprisingly good slip! I'm trying out the SSI fortifying next when I finish this bottle but if it doesn't work as well I'm going to stick to the reconstructor and CJ repair me for protein.


 
veesweets I want to order more from her line.  I love her Avocado Condish and Coco Creme LI.  Might have to try that one out.  Seeking more protein rich products.

Thanks pretty lady...


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> veesweets I want to order more from her line.  I love her Avocado Condish and Coco Creme LI.  Might have to try that one out.  Seeking more protein rich products.
> 
> Thanks pretty lady...



Yep! That reconstructor is pretty awesome. When I'm rinsing I always second gues the need to follow up with moisture but I do anyway out of habit!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 19, 2013)

I was so happy to use my SSI Jojoba Hemp Shampoo today.  I love that stuff!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

Y'all are SSI crazy!! I need to join this asylum... Ordering some mo products 2night!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 19, 2013)

Using Loreal Total Repair Damage reverse cond w/ceramides as a final rinser.

Mousturized with Hairitage Hemp Nostalgia and sealed with Nourish oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @Froreal3... of course it counts!  Did you grab some more of that GSO?



I sure did!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, long time lurker following along from the sidelines.  Just wondering, what are the SSI products mentioned throughout this thread? I googled, but couldn't find anything that made any sense.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker following along from the sidelines.  Just wondering, what are the SSI products mentioned throughout this thread? I googled, but couldn't find anything that made any sense.  Thanks in advance!



SheScentIt... awesome stuff. Just add a .com for the website


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker following along from the sidelines.  Just wondering, what are the SSI products mentioned throughout this thread? I googled, but couldn't find anything that made any sense.  Thanks in advance!



:wave2:  hey Wenbev


----------



## moniq (Mar 20, 2013)

I haven't checked in for some time but I have been using my same products that I've mentioned before that contain ceramides.  I'll post again if I use anything new.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 21, 2013)

Applied SSI okra reconstructor for 5 minutes, used curly kinks leave in after DC'ing


----------



## daae (Mar 21, 2013)

My wheat germ oil is finished!

Maybe I'll try hemp seed oil next.


----------



## Lita (Mar 21, 2013)

Dampen my hair with water,SSI avacodo to moisturize,heritage black coffee butter on length & sealed the ends with Rice Bran oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 23, 2013)

Used my creme of nature to wash tonight.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 23, 2013)

Will be adding wheat germ and macadamia oils to my mild relaxer today. Will oil soak after using those same oils plus coconut, olive, brahmi and maka oil. Using jojoba, grape seed, and coconut oil to seal with after my LCOS m&s routine. Cant wait to marinate my hair and scalp in oils. :delish: 

Time to re-up on gso, hemp seed, and sesame oils. Will do an oil soak for my daughter's natural hair too using the same oils, also using them to LCOS with. It's mommy and daughter hair care day in this house.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2013)

Checking in, still sealing with my GSO. I purchased a gallon from Napa Valley so this will be my oil to seal with for a long time.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Sealed with ST's gloss boss which contains rice bran oil.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Used today:

Grape seed oil in my DC and leave in!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 23, 2013)

Prepoo'd with Motions CPR and covered it with a mix of Hemp, Emu, Rice Bran, Amla, and JBCO...

Sealing with Nourish Oil this week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2013)

Will be using my oil mix of coco oil and eve avocado oil... also use Hairveda moist pro as part of my DC... I think my HH blackberry sage has ceramides in will check and update later...


----------



## moniq (Mar 23, 2013)

Today was wash day and I used Joico KPak Reconstructor, Proclaim Natural 7 Oil and Silicon Mix Leave-In.


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 24, 2013)

Cou t me in, I only just discovered ceramides. Is kitchen sunflower any good? Or am I better off purchasing wheat germ oil from a health shop?


----------



## Michelemybelle (Mar 24, 2013)

DC with AO HSR and Pumpkinseed oil under heat cap for 1/2 hour


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 24, 2013)

Used some Hairitage Hemp Nostalgia, sealed with Nourish oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 24, 2013)

I still seal every night with GSO....and I still frickin' LOVE IT! Rozlewis.....how much did you pay for the gallon?

Today is wash day and I will be using a couple ceramide packed Leave in's

-Tropic Isle Living JBCO serum w/ Argan oil: Has Wheat Germ oil in it.
-Phyto PhytoKeratine Reparative Serum: has artificial Ceramides in it. 

Still loving ceramides, but I've also rediscovered the intense love I have for castor oil. So I will try hard to utilize them both as much as possible .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 24, 2013)

Rozlewis....Nevermind I found it .


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Used wheatgerm oil on my ends while detangling last night.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 24, 2013)

Will be using my scalp spritz and my HH blackberry sage butter all week long, also will cowash this week with some condishes that have GSO in them and a few other ceramides. Will also be using my oil mix.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been meaning to check in...still going strong with using grapeseed oil to seal. I can't see myself using anything else at this point!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 25, 2013)

moisturized with Darcys Tucuma moisture butter whip and sealed with hemp seed oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Will be adding wheat germ and macadamia oils to my mild relaxer today. Will oil soak after using those same oils plus coconut, olive, brahmi and maka oil. Using jojoba, grape seed, and coconut oil to seal with after my LCOS m&s routine. Cant wait to marinate my hair and scalp in oils. :delish:
> 
> Time to re-up on gso, hemp seed, and sesame oils. Will do an oil soak for my daughter's natural hair too using the same oils, also using them to LCOS with. It's mommy and daughter hair care day in this house.



Jewell When you do an oil soak, once you rinse it, is your hair weighed down or over-moisturized?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 25, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Cou t me in, I only just discovered ceramides. Is kitchen sunflower any good? Or am I better off purchasing wheat germ oil from a health shop?



laylaaa

Anything sunflower oil is great!!! Although they make cosmetic versions, sunflower oil is sunflower oil . WGO is delicious but it's one of the thicker ceramide oils.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I still seal every night with GSO....and I still frickin' LOVE IT! Rozlewis.....how much did you pay for the gallon?
> 
> Today is wash day and I will be using a couple ceramide packed Leave in's
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft

A challenger posted in here a while back (it's post 250 something) that castor oil has like a 2% ceramide benefit... So keep it up


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 25, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Thanks for the info. Glad to know I'm benefiting both ways .

As for my hair, I finished the last bit of my Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter (had rice bran oil in it). Now I'm using Claudies Tiffani Ceramide Pomade. I forgot how amazing this stuff is .


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 31, 2013)

Is part 2 of this challenge up yet since tomorrow is the 1st?


----------



## moniq (Mar 31, 2013)

M/S once last week with KeraCare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil and Hot Six Oil.
Wash day yesterday used CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo and Proclaim Glossing Polish Color and Heat Protection.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been consistently sealing with curly kinks polished oil. Just purchased some hemp seed oil so I'm going to start prepooing with it when it arrives


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Been sealing with my trusty GSO.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 31, 2013)

Covered my hair in Njoi's Ayurvedic Hair oil (grapeseed) and let it sit for the day.

I've been sealing with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 31, 2013)

Relaxed W/ Moisturized W/ Optimum care salon collection. 
Moisturized W/ Optimum care salon collection hair lotion.
Sealed W/ GSO.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 31, 2013)

Sealing with macadamia, sesame, grape seed, and wheat germ oils (alternating). Also using indian hemp pomade on my edges and ends, which contains sweet almond oil, etc. Will be ordering rice bran and sweet almond oils this week...and restocking on my hemp seed and sesame oils.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

Prepoo'ed with a mixture of Hairtrigger Hair Growth Elixir and Hempseed oil today,I like .

I shampooed and DC'ing with Souped up SD Chocolate Bliss as we speak (I added grapeseed, macadamia nut, and wheat germ oil). 

My couple of my leave ins will also have ceramides:

Tropic isle Living JBCO Serum w/ Argan Oil (Wheat Germ Oil)
Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative Serum (Artificial Ceramides)

Still sealing daily with Grapeseed oil and still loving it. 

Ceramides are a hairs best friend! .


----------



## tishsander (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd like to join.


----------



## tishsander (Apr 1, 2013)

I grew an inch in 3 months.  I take vitamins (multi, msm, bamboo silica, iron). I was using Bumble and Bumble BB Curl Conscious shampoo and conditioner with ceramides. I keep my hair braided. I texlax every 6 months.  I have slow growth but will continue on. It's better to have my hair be healthy.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterday I DC with MD olive and wheat berry protein DC has WGO, used my oil mix, sealed with HH hemp nostalgia


----------



## reeseycup (Apr 2, 2013)

Please add me to this challenge... I have been going hard and heavy with ceramides for sometime now. Atm I have a GREAT dose of wheat germ oil added to my daily application of mega tek (use this every day since 1-22-13) and my hair has gone from a nl cut on dec 9, 2012 to fsl march 16, 2013. My mix consists of mega tek, reg Jamaican castor oil, olive oil, lots of wheat germ oil and pure argan oil (from lotioncrafter.com). I GHE every single day since 3-23-13 and my hair is saying "THANK YOU"!!! It would be crazy if I reach APL by Sept...and that's what I am gunning for!!! Btw, I am long term transitioning so pretty soon my ng will outnumber for 5 inches of texturized hair...


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 2, 2013)

Today almost everything I used had ceramides. Don't feel like listing them all but I used at least 5 products with GSO, WGO and others in them...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 4, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Is part 2 of this challenge up yet since tomorrow is the 1st?



sexypebbly I'm gonna just let this one ride all the way through... Its better that way.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pre-poo'd with SSI Banana Brûlée DC (cotton seed), SD WG Conditioner and Gleau Oil.  Will poo wash with SD Go Moist Shampoo, DC (under heat) with SD Vanilla and SD Chocolate mixed together and roller set @ 5am because I fell asleep!  *This post is extremely edited at 4:30a.  FML


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 4, 2013)

reeseycup said:


> Please add me to this challenge... I have been going hard and heavy with ceramides for sometime now. Atm I have a GREAT dose of wheat germ oil added to my daily application of mega tek (use this every day since 1-22-13) and my hair has gone from a nl cut on dec 9, 2012 to fsl march 16, 2013. My mix consists of mega tek, reg Jamaican castor oil, olive oil, lots of wheat germ oil and pure argan oil (from lotioncrafter.com). I GHE every single day since 3-23-13 and my hair is saying "THANK YOU"!!! It would be crazy if I reach APL by Sept...and that's what I am gunning for!!! Btw, I am long term transitioning so pretty soon my ng will outnumber for 5 inches of texturized hair...



reeseycup Will add you Mama... Welcome!


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok. I wanna join. Ill be using wheatgerm oil, sunflower oil, and rice bran oil and and a leave in that contains safflower oil. Forgot the name of the leave in right now. Will most likely use the rice bran and sunflower oils as a daily sealer and wgo in my prepoos.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gonna add the additional challengers in this post and put the link in the original Challengers post... Anyone not on this or the original list, PM me and I will add you 

ORIGINAL LIST (FIRST POST)

@sexypebbly
@reeseycup
@My-Foolish-Heart
@Michelemybelle
@iluvmario
@prettykinks
@Tonto
@Phaer @Wenbev
[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]@Saludable84[/FONT]
@[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]xu93texas[/FONT]
[FONT=.Helvetica NeueUI]@schely10[/FONT]
@JudithO
@sisters248
NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 5, 2013)

SAVING FOR UPDATED PRODUCTS LIST!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 5, 2013)

ANY NEW PRODUCTS OR OILS LADIES?  Updating our products list to reflect all things ceramide.  I will review the ones posted prior in this thread, but as we go into the second session, would love to hear about what's new?

Atdow71
Lissa0821
Rozlewis
ScorpioRising
cherry.a
Americka
halee_J
cutenss
NappyNelle
BKfinest
Babygrowth
daae
pelohello
MeowMix
bajandoc86
auntybe
southerncitygirl
pinkpanther23
silenttullip
EnExitStageLeft
Nix08
lamaria211
Lita
Froreal3
janeemat
curlyhersheygirl
ZebraPrintLover
JulietWhiskey
venusfly
destinyseeker
veesweets
youwillrise
NJoy
sharifeh
coracao
Shay72
Blairx0
NowIAmNappy
lovely_locks
Hyacinthe
moniq
felic1
HappywithJC723
cnap
tishsander
Cattypus1
EnExitStageLeft
sexypebbly
reeseycup
My-Foolish-Heart
Michelemybelle
iluvmario
prettykinks
Tonto
Phaer


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2013)

Still going strong with my ceramide rich oil blend for oil rinses...sealing with gleau as well as rice bran oil and Using rice bran oil on my face at night as well as mixed with coconut oil as a body moisturizer


----------



## daae (Apr 5, 2013)

Gosh i haven't updated for a long time

Awaiting my Hemp seed oil and Wheat germ oil. Stopped using AO conditioners due to cost lol....will start using them again in may/june

Have started using afroveda power pump cream..has wheat germ oil in its ingredient list


----------



## Lissa0821 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been faithful to sealing with my grapeseed and sunflower seed oil mixture for a while now.  No real interest in trying anything else, I even use it on my face as well.  

Its light, doesn't weigh down my hair and it gives it such a great shine. I use the travel size spray bottles, spray some in my hands and rub through my hair focusing on my ends.  

One of the best things I have learned about on LHCF to date.


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2013)

Still using the same & it's working wonders..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BKfinest (Apr 5, 2013)

Since using products with Ceramides in them I've noticed less shedding and softer new growth that I can comb through now. Love it. So I will continue alternating between my Silicone Mix, Miss keys 10 n 1, Seda products. I also want to try L'Oreal Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 products. I heard good things about them.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't really been experimenting with anything new...just been sticking with my grape seed oil. I mys say though, the Redken deep conditioner I've been using as a protein DC is very nice and a new staple and it contains cermides. I mentioned it a loonnggg time ago.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

I've added Soultanicals gloss boss and fluffalicious to my routine and they both contain ceramides.


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm still using GSO, WGO & Silicon mix conditioner.


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nothing new here, still using my gso/sunflower mix.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 5, 2013)

Ive been using Phyto Phytokeratine Serum (artificial ceramides) and have notice to significant difference in the health of my ends. They are a lot more resilient and shiny. I've also notice that cermides make my hair extremely smooth, well ceramides with an emollient on top (usually castor oil). LOVIN' THIS CERAMIDE LIFE .


----------



## halee_J (Apr 5, 2013)

Still going strong with the ceramides tho nothing new going on, still using my whipped ceramide shea butter, has WhGO and HSO oils in it. Keeps my hair moisturized for days, when I rollerset/blowdry I also add a dab castor oil+hso mix to each section.


----------



## moniq (Apr 5, 2013)

I am still using my same products that contain ceramides.  My hair keeps a nice shine and I don't have to moisturize often.  If I use anything new, I will make sure I post it so you can add it to the list.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 5, 2013)

Well all ceramides are new to me lol. But a leave in i haven't seen mentioned is macabassu hair milk.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 5, 2013)

I just got my order from Shescentit the okra reconstructor has wheat germ and hemp sees oils


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

sorry ladies its been a while since i checked in but my lco method is still going strong. i have been using komaza sprays for the liquid portion califa and coconut in paticular while still incorporating claudies creams and my oil mix.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 5, 2013)

I have to get back on my ceramide grind...sign me up for round 2
Oils of choice: Hemp,Grapeseed & Sunflower.


----------



## prettykinks (Apr 6, 2013)

I am still using ceramides for my hair. I have been sticking to my usual products that I have posted before. The only thing new I have added is Worlds of Curls Activator gel. I didn't use it for curls just for smoothing my hair when I put it into a bun and for my edges. My hair wasn't hard or flaky. It had a soft hold during the day. My hair didn't frizz up giving my the halo look lol. I am gonna put in some box braids without extensions in the AM for my protective style. I plan to keep it in for 2 to 3 weeks and wash about 2 times a week or once a week depending on my schedule. I will post a pic this session to keep me focused and to see how my hair is changing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ive been using Phyto Phytokeratine Serum (artificial ceramides) and have notice to significant difference in the health of my ends. They are a lot more resilient and shiny. I've also notice that cermides make my hair extremely smooth, well ceramides with an emollient on top (usually castor oil). LOVIN' THIS CERAMIDE LIFE .



Loving this ceramide life ----> this!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 6, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Well all ceramides are new to me lol. But a leave in i haven't seen mentioned is macabassu hair milk.



sexypebbly Sounds delicious... What's in it?


----------



## veesweets (Apr 6, 2013)

Did a hemp seed oil prepoo. Along with the usual curly kinks leave in and polished oil


----------



## moniq (Apr 6, 2013)

Today was wash day and the products I used that has ceramides are Silicon Mix Shampoo and Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Adding GSO to my regi.  I will still massage daily with my beloved Baby Bee but I want to start adding GSO to my DC and relaxer.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 6, 2013)

Been using my SSI defrizzer all week as well as some others with ceramides...


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 8, 2013)

Hemp was added to dc..


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I want to buy hemp seed oil. My hair loves HH hemp nostalgia and I'm crious to see how my hair will react to it by itself. Yep, off to vitacost...


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 8, 2013)

Used WGO in my dc today. Gonna use rice bran oil all week to seal and see how my hair likes it. Dominicanbrazilian the macabassu hair milk has purified water, aloe vera juice, safflower oil, castor oil, mango butter, kokum butter, hydrolyzed wheat protein just to name a few.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I think I want to buy hemp seed oil. My hair loves HH hemp nostalgia and I'm crious to see how my hair will react to it by itself. Yep, off to vitacost...



babygrowrh You'll love it!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 8, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Used WGO in my dc today. Gonna use rice bran oil all week to seal and see how my hair likes it. Dominicanbrazilian the macabassu hair milk has purified water, aloe vera juice, safflower oil, castor oil, mango butter, kokum butter, hydrolyzed wheat protein just to name a few.



Yummy!  I'm doing a little haul this weekend.  Will definitely add this to my list.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 9, 2013)

Gotta get back my GSO,I miss it so.
Thinking of trying a better quality this time around. Napa Valley maybe?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Gotta get back my GSO,I miss it so.
> Thinking of trying a better quality this time around. Napa Valley maybe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Hyacinthe What exactly are you finding in your research that makes Napa Valley "better"?  I'm curious (and any one who uses it please chime in).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Co-washed with SSI Avocado (can't get enough of this Condish) and SSI Coco Creme LI before I roller set.  Will take down each roller with a little hemp seed oil. HHG ladies...


----------



## reeseycup (Apr 9, 2013)

I have added methi (fenugreek powder) into my rotation as well...Where has this stuff been all my hair life LOL! Still going hard with my Mega Tek (infused with Wheat Germ Oil and other goodies). I use my mega tek every single day.  Back to cowashing daily cuz the weather is crazy warm in NYC


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 10, 2013)

Sealed with sunflower oil.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> What exactly are you finding in your research that makes Napa Valley "better"?  I'm curious (and any one who uses it please chime in).



I haven't used it myself, but the next time is BOGO at Sprouts, or I see some in  TJ Maxx and/or Marshalls I'm going to pick some up.  I know that EbonyCPrincess uses it.  Maybe, she can chime in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IebYasraZOs


----------



## prettykinks (Apr 11, 2013)

I finally got around to putting in my box braids w/o extensions. I used Hawaiian Silky and Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier(wheat germ extract, aloe vera leaf, olive oil, silk amino acid) to dampen my hair. On each section I put on Perfect Results Curl & Twist Definer and Worlds of Curls activator on the ends. 

The first day I sprayed my hair and scalp with Infusium 23 leave in. Yesterday I made rosemary water and oil to use on my hair. I am loving the smell and my scalp feels good after using it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 11, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Napa Valley manufactures gourmet cooking oils. The tend to have the highest concentration and potency, i.e better penetration and shaft coating capabilities. Plus you can find it easily at you local TJ Maxx's or Marshalls...so that doesn't hurt .... 

My Lil' Update:
As for me ladies, I will continue to seal with GSO for well...ever. The stuff is green crack chock full of silky goodness .

Also since its about to be as hot as the devils armpit this summer I'm going to put a hold on the excessive castor oil usage . My hair loves the stuff, but to risk being a hot greasy mess I'm just going to stick to my lighter ceramide rich oil blends like Gleau, SSI Defrizzer, DB Cocoa Bean Hair and Body Oil and Etc. I ordered the Kahve Oil from Claudies a few days ago and will be adding that into rotation when I receive it also. 
Anywho, thats about it ladies. I hope you guys are doing well


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ladies!!! I went back to Loreal Sulfate Free Shampoo and baby (Grandma voice) lemme tell you my hair is like... Yes!!! I'm using the Reconstruct Shampoo (Green tube, purple cap) and my hair reminds me of circa 2010 when I had my BKT.  I used this line exclusively to wash and condition (didn't do too much DC'ing then), but my hair grew from NL to right above APL in about a years time.  I plan to keep this in my Reggie for a while.  

I also DC'ed with NuNaat Chocolate Hair Mask (you need to grab this!) and put Curly Kinks Satin Roots on before my magnetic set.  My hair feels so good and has so much movement.  

FYI... The Loreal Sulfate Free line is a ceramide-rich line.  It contains synthetic ceramides (Bio-Ceramide Complex) and my hair loves it!


----------



## moniq (Apr 12, 2013)

Yesterday - Co-cleansed with Loreal Evercreme Cleansing Conditioner and rinsed with Loreal Eversleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner and sealed with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been using Kinky Curly perfectly polished, SSI Defrizzer, HV moist pro, KBN shealoe condish, SSI avocado condish and a few DC's with ceramides. I think these help contribute to my hair drying smoother and healthier overall. Its still early in my journey. I'm picking up some hemp seed oil soon tho


----------



## veesweets (Apr 13, 2013)

Did my second hemp seed oil prepoo. Really nice. Makes my hair softer than EVCO. I'll probably mix the two from now on 
I'm going to try Oyin honey hemp as my leave in today


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sealed w/GSO mixed with a little EVOo.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 14, 2013)

Dc'ed tonight with AOHSR with rice bran oil on top.


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 14, 2013)

Still sealing w/ gso/ sunflower seed oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2013)

Added a bit of my ceramide oil mix to my prepoo (Motions CPR).

Been sealing with Nourish oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2013)

Used my SSI Reconstructor...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 15, 2013)

Keep the check-ins coming ladies!!! I've gotten quite a few PM's about how your products and usage tips are helping some of our fellow LHCF's.  You girls rock!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2013)

Just bought a boatload of SSI products can't wait to use them.  For now, while I'm a straight haired natural I use hot six oil every other day, castor oil weekly on my scalp sparingly and prepoo biweekly with a mixture of walnut, avocado, grapeseed and castor oils.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 15, 2013)

How long is too long , to have sunflower oil?
I think mine has gone bad.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 15, 2013)

Used my bel nouvo leave in last night and sealed with sunflower oil. I love the shine sunflower oil gives.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Touched up last Thursday with Mizani system which is supposed to be ceramide-rich, added some GSO to the mix.  Still doing nightly scalp massages with BabyBee oil and currently DC-ing with GSO mixed with Wen sweet Almond mint Remoist.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2013)

Had a Ceramide filled wash day yesterday.

What I did: 

I prepooed with Hempseed as usual and as usual my hair LOVED IT!

I then clarified/chelated and followed up with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo. It doesn't contain actual ceramides, but it does contain linoleic acid which means that ceramides could most def. be present.

*SIDEBAR* ^^^I seriously had forgotten how delish that stuff is , still a hard staple .

After that I steam with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner mixed w/ Wheat Germ, Rice bran, Grapeseed and Hempseed oil. A.K.A Ceramide goodness .

I then rinse and detangled with my slippy condish mix that contains rice bran and wheat germ oil.

After that I applied my Leave Ins:

1. Distilled Water
2. DB Herbal Leave In Spritz
3. DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk topped with DB Tucuma Butter Moisture Whip: Rice Bran Oil
4. SSI Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (MY PRECIOUS): Hempseed, Macadamia Nut, and Wheat Germ Oil
5. Phyto PhytoKeratine Serum (only to my ends): Artificial Ceramides

My hair was so plush and smooth today .


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

I used my oil mix and hemp nostalgia and KBN nourishing buter has GSO


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just used my Darcys Tucuma moisture butter whip!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 16, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Used my bel nouvo leave in last night and sealed with sunflower oil. I love the shine sunflower oil gives.



I thought i was imaging the shine.
But your my confirmation 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 18, 2013)

Been sealing on a daily with SFO.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 18, 2013)

Still using Kinky curly perfectly polished...


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 18, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Been sealing on a daily with SFO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Sunflower oil I think will always be in my stash for the shine alone lol


----------



## moniq (Apr 18, 2013)

Sunday - CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo, ORS Replenishing Pak (all this time I've been using this and just realized it had soybean oil-the second ingredient) and Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection.
I have been sealing all week with Kerapro Restorative Anti-Frizz Elixir.


----------



## silenttullip (Apr 19, 2013)

I haven't popped in but I've been prepooing with wheat germ oil under a hooded dryer 30mins... I'll probably do it every other week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Been sealing with GSO and SD End-Tegrity Serum every other day.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 21, 2013)

prepood last night with a mix of walnut, grapeseed and avocado oils, then added the sukesh powder from henna sooq.  Did a hard press this morning.   Trying to figure out what my regimen will be for the summer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 21, 2013)

I want that new serum from SD Entegrity!! Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 21, 2013)

Prepoo'd yesterday with GSO and Avocado oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 21, 2013)

Yesterday I used SD Whip my hair (WGO, RBO), MD Olive wheat and berry (WGO), HH Blackberry sage (GSO), HV moist 24/7 (soybean oil)


----------



## veesweets (Apr 21, 2013)

Did a 2 hour prepoo with hemp seed oil. Used loreal eversleek as my rinse out conditioner and oyin honey hemp as my leave in


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 22, 2013)

Used rice bran oil with my SD vanilla silk dc today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lately, I'm doing overnights (or all-days) with Njoi Ayurvedic Hair oil (grapeseed) or adding it to my prepoos. 

I'm still sealing with either Nourish or Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 26, 2013)

Been sealing with SFO nightly

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 26, 2013)

Sealed W/ GSO all week.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2013)

I pulled out a bottle of featherweight Trigger so I plan to massage that in most days.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 27, 2013)

If you ladies don't already know, shescentit is 25% off!


----------



## coracao (Apr 27, 2013)

Fell off with this challenge a bit. My hair is definitely suffering from neglect right now. 

I need to get some wheat germ or hemp seed oil ASAP.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Apr 27, 2013)

Been sealing with African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil every other night and every wash session. I've been using it to massage my scalp too. I'm not really liking the smell and it leaves a weird film/residue on my scalp. After this bottle is finished I'll be running back to my beloved Hot 6 oil. I've also been using Lustrasilk cholesterol and nexxus humectress in rotation with every wash session too.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 27, 2013)

Been prepooing before every wash with a mix of EVCO and Hemp oil. Hair is loving hemp seed oil on its own too. I've been using it to seal during the week alternating with curly kinks polished oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

Today in theline up SSI- okra, pumpkin defrizzer, HH hemp nostalgia, and gleau oil


----------



## Guinan (Apr 27, 2013)

Its been a while since I've checked in. I'm still using walnut oil to seal in the moisture when I do loc method. I did add wgho to seal in the conditioner. I like it so far.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## moniq (Apr 28, 2013)

Tuesday - Co-washed and used Motions Nourishing leave-in and Hot Six Oil
Today - Paul Mitchell The Detangler, Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstuctor, CON Professional Detangling & Conditioning Shampoo, Optimum Care Salon Collection Deep Conditioning Masque and Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection (wash day)


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sealed with GSO on today's wash day.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2013)

I added Nourish oil to my prepoo, let that sit for 2 hours. 

Been sealing with either Nourish or Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso/ sunflower


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I haven't used it myself, but the next time is BOGO at Sprouts, or I see some in  TJ Maxx and/or Marshalls I'm going to pick some up.  I know that EbonyCPrincess uses it.  Maybe, she can chime in.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IebYasraZOs



Thanks MileHighDiva for the mention!  To the original question, it wasn't a matter of research so much as it was based on an apparent comparison.  The color, feel, smell, etc. lead me to conclude that the NAPA valley is a purer version, or more potent so to speak.  I actually got the info originally from YT'ber SistaWithRealHair and happen to have the same brand she compared.  Hope this helps and sorry for the late reply!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 29, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I want that new serum from SD Entegrity!! Anyone tried it yet?



Not sure if I'm late with this response, but Froreal3 posted about it two posts above yours... . Sure she can chime in.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 29, 2013)

Dc with SD mocha silk with rice bran oil on top. Used GSO to seal aftet applying my leave ins


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 29, 2013)

lamaria211 I like the End-tegrity serum. It is pretty viscous, which I like and I love the smell. It smells like fresh limes with a bit of sweetness to it (if that makes any sense). I only wish it came in a bigger size. I like the GSO shine it gives too. However it is only 2oz and I used it up in about two weeks sealing my ends every other night. I was like


----------



## Hyacinthe (Apr 30, 2013)

Prepoo with hemp also added it to my DC. I'm about to detangle my hair,moisturize n seal with SFO.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend and sealed with rbo and gleau (and used rbo on my face)


----------



## Babygrowth (May 1, 2013)

Sealed in DC with gleau, used HH Hemp Nostalgia, Blackberry butter and eve oil mix...


----------



## Saludable84 (May 1, 2013)

Im probably super late, but I want to join the challenge. I use ceramides weekly, so Im not sure why I hesitated in the first place.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 2, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Im probably super late, but I want to join the challenge. I use ceramides weekly, so Im not sure why I hesitated in the first place.



Saludable84 What ceramide products are you using?


----------



## Froreal3 (May 3, 2013)

Sealed with grapeseed oil every other day this week.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 4, 2013)

Prepoo: oil mixture wh hemp oil
Clarify : nexxus aloe rid shampoo n treatment both contain ceramides
Dc: salerm wheat germ mask wh a bit of hemp oil
Will seal with SFO

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2013)

Checking in.....still sealing with GSO.


----------



## daae (May 4, 2013)

Still using hemp seed oil


----------



## Saludable84 (May 4, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Saludable84 What ceramide products are you using?



I normally use Biolage Hydrotherapie Cera-Repair which is a treatment with ceramides. I can incorporate oils if I need to though. Ceramides work best for me in DC's versus on dry hair though.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 4, 2013)

Doing an overnight preepoo using EVOCO,organic raw honey,avocado oil and Hemp seed oil


----------



## Brownie518 (May 5, 2013)

Added an oil mix to my prepoo...hemp seed, grapeseed, rice bran, amla, brahmi, jbco.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 5, 2013)

Used my eve oil mix, HV moist pro, KBN butter, and komaza care shea butter lotion


----------



## ScorpioRising (May 5, 2013)

Nothing new for me, with work/finals/graduation etc I've been sucking at keeping up with these challenges erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 5, 2013)

Used some wheatgerm oil in my DC mix today...love this stuff


----------



## sexypebbly (May 6, 2013)

Used SSI okra conditioner as a prepoo and gonna seal with SFO after I apply my leave in


----------



## veesweets (May 6, 2013)

Used blensblend 3 in 1 (GSO) as my rinse out. Sealed my twists with curly kinks oil


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 6, 2013)

Dc with triple moisture sealed with hemp seed oil 
will moisturize n seal with SFO

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (May 6, 2013)

Used Biolage cera repair on Sat with Silicon Mix leave in. Used grape seed oil tonight.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 6, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Doing an overnight preepoo using EVOCO,organic raw honey,avocado oil and Hemp seed oil



Ohhhh that sounds divine.
I may Do this one day,thts if i remember 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## reeseycup (May 8, 2013)

Purchased some more wheat germ oil and added a good dose of that and some essential peppermint oil to my mega tek mix (I use this daily). I installed (DIY) some afro puffy twists (LOVE LOVE) this past Saturday as well. I have been GHE'ing every single (started 3-22-13) even with my puffy twists and will continue to do so until Sept 2013.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 8, 2013)

Added more ceramide products to my arsenal
SD wheat germ butter and SD she's what duex!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

Steamed with GSO on Thursday... Today DC'ed (no heat) with Silicon Mix and used SSI Coco Cream LI for my rollerset.  Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## sexypebbly (May 12, 2013)

Used SFO oil to seal in my leave in


----------



## Brownie518 (May 13, 2013)

Prepoo'd with Motions CPR with wheat germ, hemp seed, and amla on top


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 13, 2013)

Currently in Dc mode with a mix of hemp oil n Vitale hair mayo.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 13, 2013)

Sealed wh SFO

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (May 13, 2013)

Just co washed with Kanechom cond. Biolage hydratherapie and grape seed oil as leave ins.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (May 13, 2013)

sealing with grapeseed, emu, argan, rice bran, jojoba blend


----------



## lamaria211 (May 13, 2013)

Moisturized with Darcy's Vanilla delight daily leave in


----------



## moniq (May 13, 2013)

Friday - used the last of Optimum Care Salon Collection Deep Conditioning Masque mixed with another DC and Proclaim Glossing Polish Color & Heat Protection


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 16, 2013)

Doing an intense prepoo with Gleau and SSI Banana Brûlée without heat for about two hours.  Need all the moisture I can get for my cruise tomorrow.  I just know that that Turks and Caicos water is not gonna agree with this head of mine.  Oh yeah... Banana Brûlée has hydrolyzed cotton seed protein


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

In my braid spray I added SSI Okra, and SSI eve avocado oil mix... I use this daily.


----------



## southerncitygirl (May 18, 2013)

i know i haven't been around much but i'm still doing lco with my komaza sprays,claudie creams, own oil mix, and using db leave-in to detangle on wash days. all contain ceramides.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 18, 2013)

Im back, I have been hiding out bc I have been in braids.
I just got done taking my box braids after 2 months of being in. I oiled my unwashed hair with EVCO (very low on the ceramide list).

I will be washing, DC with EVCO added, and sealing with GSO!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 18, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Im back, I have been hiding out bc I have been in braids.
> I just got done taking my box braids after 2 months of being in. I oiled my unwashed hair with EVCO (very low on the ceramide list).
> 
> I will be washing, DC with EVCO added, and sealing with GSO!



I missed u lol 
How u been?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (May 19, 2013)

sealed my leave in with sunflower oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

Added Rice Bran, Wheat Germ, and  Grape Seed oil to my DC


----------



## veesweets (May 19, 2013)

Been doing hemp seed oil prepoos before almost every wash. Really liking how it makes my hair feel.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Been doing hemp seed oil prepoos before almost every wash. Really liking how it makes my hair feel.



I know your hair is loving you for this. Nothing smooths my hair like Hempseed oil


----------



## DoDo (May 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I know your hair is loving you for this. Nothing smooths my hair like Hempseed oil



My skin feels amazing with this oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 19, 2013)

Sealed in bee mine moisturizer with Gleau


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 20, 2013)

Silicon Mix yesterday after the beach.  Instant moisture restore after that salty water invaded my strands.  I had to blow dry and flat iron because I wanted straight silky hair for my last day on the cruise.  Results were amazing.  Wish I took pics, but I didn't.  Just take my word.  Hair was laid.  

I also used BioHair Care Moroccan-Argan Oil LI Condish (which has an iron guard and thermal protection as well) and Donna Bella Perla Organic Oil LI Serum (after blow drying and before flat ironing - applied to each section individually).  This serum is amazing and has WGO and Argan oil in it.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2013)

Added hemp/rice bran mix to my prepoo, let it sit overnight and all day. 

Will be sealing with a mix of hemp, rice bran, grapeseed, and argan.


----------



## reeseycup (May 21, 2013)

I am still going hard with my ceramide use. I am on day 56 of straight GHE every evening. I have been using Mega Tek every day since 1/22/13 and it is mixed with a good dose of PPO, WHGO, Mustard Oil and Almond Oil. Initially, I would GHE without adding moisture to my hair (my naked hair can kick up some great moisture by itself). Since I installed crochet DIY puffy twist on 5/4/13, I use my EVCO/rose water/PPO mix each evening before I begin my GHE. I will wear this for one month or more and install another set immediately after removing these. I had a NL layered haircut (dec 9, 2012) and the day I did my crochet twists, my hair is at Full SL. Will not length check at all until late Nov 2013.


----------



## reeseycup (May 21, 2013)

Love Love Love Kanechom Conditioners . I purchased 9 tubs of (found them locally for $3.69/tub) and I am down to my last two. I have given a few to my sister and one to my daughter (she wanted to test them out). Gotta go make a new purchase when I start wearing my hair free again.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 21, 2013)

wash day was yesterday, Prepoo:Affirm 5 in 1 wh hemp oil
Dc: Silicon Mix Bambu wh hemp oil
sealed in leave in with SFO
Braided in cornrows and called it a day,I cant wait till relaxer day


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I love the new pic AND your hair is growing in so nicely.
Keep it up!


----------



## moniq (May 21, 2013)

Last week sealed ends a few times with Kerapro Restorative Anti-Frizz Elixir.
Yesterday - Co-cleansed with L'Oreal Evercreme Cleansing Conditioner, rinsed with L'Oreal Eversleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner and sealed with Hot Six Oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 21, 2013)

Used SE leave in (safflower oil) today


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2013)

Sealed with some hemp seed oil.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 22, 2013)

OMGGG!!! Hemp seed oil feels so silky!! I have not experienced this feeling on mayor and in my hands and I have used grape seed oil, coconut oil, hot 6, avocado, argan oil and alma oil. Just this smooth, silky texture has me sold y'all. I love this!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 22, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> OMGGG!!! Hemp seed oil feels so silky!! I have not experienced this feeling on mayor and in my hands and I have used grape seed oil, coconut oil, hot 6, avocado, argan oil and alma oil. Just this smooth, silky texture has me sold y'all. I love this!!



Hopefully this means you are gonna join us MizzBFly?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 22, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I love the new pic AND your hair is growing in so nicely.
> Keep it up!



Hyacinthe ... Thanks Mama!!! I'm trying over here!  Almost been a year for me.  Excited about my growth; of which I can attribute partially to ceramides.


----------



## Lita (May 23, 2013)

Still going strong with products that contain Ceramides..

*Spring/Summer...I will be sealing with sunflower/Greapseed & other lite oils on my ends.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 23, 2013)

Just used Kerastase Oleo relax slim leave in for the first time tonight. And sad to say I liked it. I probably won't repurchase because the second ingredient is mineral oil


----------



## ronie (May 24, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Just used Kerastase Oleo relax slim leave in for the first time tonight. And sad to say I liked it. I probably won't repurchase because the second ingredient is mineral oil



Kerastase products will do that to you. Make your hair feel and look good, then you look at the ingredients it's all cones and mineral oil. The rest of the stuff you can't pronounce. But I love my masquintense for thick hair, lol.


----------



## prettykinks (May 24, 2013)

I have been out of the loop lately but I'm still using my ceramides. My hair has been in twists lately. I mostly use Motions leave in conditioner with Dark and Lovely Au Naturale anti shrinkage gelee (new product for me), with shea butter on top. I have an applicator bottle with coconut, olive, and rosemary oils in it for my scalp and hair. I love how my hair feels. I have even started using ceramides for my skin. I bought the brand CeraVe cleanser and renewing lotion. I love their creamy cleanser for my face.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 24, 2013)

prettykinks said:


> I have been out of the loop lately but I'm still using my ceramides. My hair has been in twists lately. I mostly use Motions leave in conditioner with Dark and Lovely Au Naturale anti shrinkage gelee (new product for me), with shea butter on top. I have an applicator bottle with coconut, olive, and rosemary oils in it for my scalp and hair. I love how my hair feels. I have even started using ceramides for my skin. I bought the brand CeraVe cleanser and renewing lotion. I love their creamy cleanser for my face.



prettykinks Thanks for the check in!  A lot of people love ceramides for their skin.  Especially the oils!  Glad your hair is doing well.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 24, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Just used Kerastase Oleo relax slim leave in for the first time tonight. And sad to say I liked it. I probably won't repurchase because the second ingredient is mineral oil



lamaria211 ronie... Curious why mineral oil is so hated.  Can you fill me in?


----------



## Lita (May 24, 2013)

Sealed with walnut oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 25, 2013)

Sunflower Oil under my conditioner as I steam.     Hair instantly softened when I applied oil and conditioner combination.  Happy hair = happy Sunday and Memorial Day!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 25, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Sunflower Oil under my conditioner as I steam.     Hair instantly softened when I applied oil and conditioner combination.  Happy hair = happy Sunday and Memorial Day!



I also used Loreal Sulfate Free Shampoo, Joico Reconstruct Condish, SSI Avocado Condish, SSI Coco Creme LI, Curly Kinks Satin Roots LI and PBN Sapote Hair Lotion... All having a ceramide benefit someway or another 

Air drying before I do a twist out for church in the AM... Nighty Night ✌


----------



## lamaria211 (May 26, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> lamaria211 ronie... Curious why mineral oil is so hated.  Can you fill me in?



mineral oil coats the hair and blocks moisture out. I dont no if you've read The Science of Black hair but if not its a great place to start the understanding of haircare


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2013)

Added a little rice bran oil to my DC

Sealing with Nourish oil, lots of ceramides!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 27, 2013)

Checking in

Weekly wash consisted of hemp oil Prepoo 
Mizani fortifying poo
Dc with mizani silk cream,hemp oil added

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 27, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> I missed u lol
> How u been?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Hyacinthe
I have been good, busy with work and all.
How have you been?

About to seal with GSO now!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

Just moisturized my hair with Blended Beauty Straight Pearl and sealed w/ Gleau oil.
I forgot how awesome Gleau was .


----------



## Babygrowth (May 28, 2013)

Still using my tea mix daily but today I also used HV moist 24/7, HH hemp nostalgia, and Gleau.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 29, 2013)

Been sealing twists with gso every other day.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2013)

Added some rice bran, hemp, argan to my dc

Sealing with Nourish Oil


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 30, 2013)

Sealed with SFO last night

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## MizzBFly (May 31, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Hopefully this means you are gonna join us @MizzBFly?


 

Oh Yes Honey!! @DominicanBrazilian82 I am already on board I have been using grapeseed oil since the begining of this year. I recently purchased Giovanni Direct Leave In My air dired hair loves this. You read my comments about hemp seed oil, which I added to my relaxer last night as well. 

I am on pins and needles to get my silk dreams products and today I am purchasing the wheat germ condish.

I purchased the Aphogee Green Tea- Im scared to use it, as I don't want sticky hair, that always happens when I use a spray protein even if I think Im using a lil' & ESPECIALLY when I choose to flat ironerplexed. How do ou ladies use it?


----------



## daae (May 31, 2013)

Still using hemp seed oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 1, 2013)

Used Gleau and HH sprout


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 1, 2013)

DC-ed today with L'Oreal ceramides condish and used Baby Bee in my LOC with my Bantu knots.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ladies!!! I found this site that gives a little info about relaxed vs. natural hair as it pertains to ceramides.  Feel free to read when you have a moment.

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html?m=1


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Ceramide Fact*: "Most products on the market use a synthetic form of ceramide.  Some brands that have ceramide products are L'Oreal, Aubrey Organics, Optimum Care, Proclaim, Silicon Mix and Redken.  Two common synthetic ceramides are 2-oleamido-1 and 3-octadecanediol.  While these synthetic forms are equally as effective as natural forms..."

(http://www.tressbuzz.com/6/post/2011/08/ceramides.html)

Check your product ingredient lists!!! Some may have these synthetic ceramides in them and you didn't even know it *Ross voice*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a list of 483 products (cosmetics included) that contain those synthetic ceramides listed above.  Some of you are using some of these products already.  Trust.

http://54.243.178.219/skindeep/brow...taining=700031&&showmore=products&atatime=500


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

Currently doing a 1hr prepoo with GSO and SSI Banana Brûlée Condish.  Will poo with Loreal Sulfate Free Reconstruct Poo - synthetic ceramides (been using this for a few weeks (6 or 7) now and can say I am seeing some of the same retentive results I did when I used it a few years back after my BKT... My hair was the longest and healthiest it had ever been; even with weekly blow drying and flat ironing) and DC under heat with BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil Reconstruct Conditioner.  Will set on magnetics and seal lightly with GSO.

Kukui Nut Oil anyone? If so, do you love it?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 1, 2013)

Will apply GSO to my hair as I 2 strand twist it for a twistout tomorrow.


----------



## reeseycup (Jun 2, 2013)

Still going hard with my mega tek infused with GREAT doses of wheat germ oil. I added sulfur to my mix last Wed and I must say that my scalp wash feeling as though someone was pulling my hair from inside my brain (I know that sounds nuts)...but I had to massage (gently and often) my scalp prrtty much all day. I am on my 69th straight night of the GHE and my hair is loving it! My mega tek contains the following...wheat germ oil, almond oil, PPO, mustard oil and ground chili powder.  I am still wearing the crochet twists I installed on 5/4/13. Will remove them on or after 6/21/13 when the school year is complete. I am due to participate in a"No Length Check" challenge at the end of july til mid September. I am 37wks post transition and I intend to transition for no less than 30-36 months....WHEW!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 2, 2013)

reeseycup said:


> Still going hard with my mega tek infused with GREAT doses of wheat germ oil. I added sulfur to my mix last Wed and I must say that my scalp wash feeling as though someone was pulling my hair from inside my brain (I know that sounds nuts)...but I had to massage (gently and often) my scalp prrtty much all day. I am on my 69th straight night of the GHE and my hair is loving it! My mega tek contains the following...wheat germ oil, almond oil, PPO, mustard oil and ground chili powder.  I am still wearing the crochet twists I installed on 5/4/13. Will remove them on or after 6/21/13 when the school year is complete. I am due to participate in a"No Length Check" challenge at the end of july til mid September. I am 37wks post transition and I intend to transition for no less than 30-36 months....WHEW!!!



Whew is right girl!!! But your excitement will be the driving force to your success.  Congrats on all of your milestones.  reeseycup


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

Shampooed yesterday with Silk Dreams GO MOIST Shampoo (natural ceramides) and followed with SOft Sheen Carson Breathru Poo' (Synthetic ceramides). I also added WHeat Germ, Rice Bran and Grapeseed oil to my DC and used a couple ceramide rich Leave In's and sealed my ends after styling with Gleau Oil.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Shampooed yesterday with Silk Dreams GO MOIST Shampoo (natural ceramides) and followed with SOft Sheen Carson Breathru Poo' (Synthetic ceramides). I also added WHeat Germ, Rice Bran and Grapeseed oil to my DC and used a couple ceramide rich Leave In's and sealed my ends after styling with Gleau Oil.



That GO MOIST shampoo is going one my list of To Try when my No Buy expires in July...can't wait.


----------



## cherry.a (Jun 2, 2013)

Relaxed with Optimum care salon collections and DC'd with Silicon mix conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 2, 2013)

GSO used 2x today.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ladies!!! I found this site that gives a little info about relaxed vs. natural hair as it pertains to ceramides.  Feel free to read when you have a moment.
> 
> http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html?m=1



I wonder how her findings pertain to fine natural/transitioning hair?  Fine hair is normally high porosity, just like relaxed hair.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 3, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ladies!!! I found this site that gives a little info about relaxed vs. natural hair as it pertains to ceramides. Feel free to read when you have a moment.
> 
> http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html?m=1


 

I love JC's website, they are very informative


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 3, 2013)

Dc with naturelle grow mango coconut dc and rice bran oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I wonder how her findings pertain to fine natural/transitioning hair?  Fine hair is normally high porosity, just like relaxed hair.



I didn't see anything on that, but as you said, if similar qualities are comprised within both relaxed and fine hair, I'm sure ceramides would be a benefit as well.  I think everyone should use them!  There are advantages for all hair types.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Still using my trusty gso on wash days and every other day to seal.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Used GSO/EVOO mix to seal the length of my twists.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2013)

Used SD wheat germ butter condish as my leave in


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 10, 2013)

Used sunflower oil with my HQ botanical peppermint dc and used it to seal in my leave in conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Co-cleansed last night, sealed in my Hairveda Whipped Cream with GSO. Feels soft and looks shiny.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 11, 2013)

Had a dry a** flexi set that needed to be washed... But instead I detangled and smoothed with Gleau.  Will wash and set either tonight or Thursday morning.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 11, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Still using my trusty gso on wash days and every other day to seal.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Froreal3 with all this GSO usage, I'd love to see a pic


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 11, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @Froreal3 with all this GSO usage, I'd love to see a pic



lol I moisturize and seal every other day, but my hair stays in twists and is certainly nothing to write home about...but it's healthy.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jun 11, 2013)

Still sealing w/ grapeseed/sunflower seed oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 13, 2013)

Did a 20 minute prepoo with Curly Kinks CurlyCue Renew (Sunflower oil) and HQS Coconut Lime Oil <------ This stuff right here!!!

Also sealed my rollerset takedown with my finishing serum (WGO).  I forget the name, but I've mentioned it before


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Did a 20 minute prepoo with Curly Kinks CurlyCue Renew (Sunflower oil) and HQS Coconut Lime Oil <------ This stuff right here!!!
> 
> Also sealed my rollerset takedown with my finishing serum (WGO).  I forget the name, but I've mentioned it before



I love that HQS coconut lime oil too


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 14, 2013)

I fragrance some GSO with a Hawaiian Tropical scent and I LOVE IT!
Makes me wanna seal all day, but I dont LOL.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 14, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I fragrance some GSO with a Hawaiian Tropical scent and I LOVE IT!
> Makes me wanna seal all day, but I dont LOL.



That's a great idea!  Gotta try that/. Where do you order your scent oils from ZebraPrintLover?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 14, 2013)

Roll Call!

I know its not traditional to post pics in the ceramide thread, nor is it a requirement for participation; HOWEVER... All the other threads have drool worthy posts of hair porn, and I know we've got some PORN STARS  right in here! Maybe a quick pic of how shiny your hair has become because of GSO... Or the thickness increase from WGO. Either way, lets illustrate to the rest of the board how CERAMIDES have greatly impacted the condition of our hair. Thanks ladies. I'll go first.

@Atdow71
@Lissa0821
@Rozlewis
@ScorpioRising
@cherry.a
@Americka
@halee_J
@cutenss
@NappyNelle
@BKfinest
@Babygrowth
@daae
@pelohello
@MeowMix
@bajandoc86
@auntybe
@southerncitygirl
@pinkpanther23
@silenttullip
@EnExitStageLeft
@Nix08
@lamaria211
@Lita
@Froreal3
@janeemat
@curlyhersheygirl
@ZebraPrintLover
@JulietWhiskey
@venusfly
@destinyseeker
@veesweets
@youwillrise
@NJoy
@sharifeh
@coracao
@Shay72
@Blairx0
@NowIAmNappy
@lovely_locks
@Hyacinthe
@moniq
@felic1
@HappywithJC723
@cnap
@tishsander
@Cattypus1
@EnExitStageLeft
@sexypebbly
@reeseycup
@My-Foolish-Heart
@Michelemybelle
@iluvmario
@prettykinks
@Tonto
@Phaer
@Wenbev
@Saludable84


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 14, 2013)

That GSO shine baby!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 14, 2013)

Sure DominicanBrazilian82

My Hair Before: Sporadic Ceramide Usage




My Hair Now: Consistent (Pretty Much Daily) Ceramide Usage


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Sure DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> My Hair Before: Sporadic Ceramide Usage
> 
> My Hair Now: Consistent (Pretty Much Daily) Ceramide Usage



Your hair is so pretty!  What ceramide products do you use?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes ma'am! Pics of my braid out.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 14, 2013)

More pics

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 14, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Yes ma'am! Pics of my braid out.



Beautiful!!! Hair and you!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 14, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Your hair is so pretty!  What ceramide products do you use?



Thanks Buddy . A variety of ceramide oils (Grapeseed, hempseed, wheat germ, etc.), Phyto PhytoKeratine Serum, Soft SHeen Carson Breathru Poo and I use ceramide rich oils to seal with daily.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 14, 2013)

I just started oiling my hair overnight before my wash day with grape seed and sunflower seed oil mixture.  I am back in love with the shine of my hair again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lita (Jun 14, 2013)

Love the shine & health..Ladies..Good Job.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2013)

I will snap a pic in the morning.  I just 2 strand twisted my hair and tied it up!
Just got done with my wash session and I used GSO to seal with before throwing my scarf on.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sealed HairVeda Whipped Cream in with GSO. Hair is shiny, soft, and fluffy. Twists look shiny and juicy. I'd upload a pic, but website is acting up.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 16, 2013)

With ceramides. Using WGO



Without ceramides. 



Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 17, 2013)

I have started putting box braids in my hair and I remembered DominicanBrazilian82 wanted some pics posted. I apologize it's not a very good one. When I start the back I will take a pic of it. I'm currently using Blue Magic with Wheat Germ.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 17, 2013)

As soon as I take out these twists I'll post pics


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 17, 2013)

Doing a steam prepoo with Gleau and NuNaat Chocolate Mask... Will follow up with ORS Aloe (haven't clarified in over a month... Maybe longer), Loreal Sulfate Free, Aphogee 2Min, SSI Coco Creme and a roller set....


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 21, 2013)

Have been really bad with posting but Ive been really consistent with my ceramides,will post a pic after my TU in a few weeks.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't think I've updated in a while. Ive been keeping up though. Been using SD wheat germ conditioner, loreal eversleek smoothing conditioner (sunflower oil), and SSI avocado conditioner regularly. Hemp seed oil prepoos before almost every wash day. And im seeking out more DC's with ceramides.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

sorry, not the best at pics, I never seem to capture the shine in a photo especially if its not straight. I continue to use ceramides daily; grapeseed, davocado, hot six (my fav) and walnut.  Just hemp and wheat germ. I use the oils as a prepoo mixture with a couple drops of pepermint essential oil (came up with that trick when I realised my walnut oil was going a bit rancid and too cheap to throw out lol).  I'll also use after a wash day and to seal ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok, I had to compress my photos for this web page. Ceramide shine on 4 a/b lowish density hair. Yeah baby!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2013)

Used HH Happy Hempy on my length last night. I am also seeping herbs in hempseed oil in order to make another sulfur mix.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Moisturized with SSI Brazil Nut Curly Buttercream <------ Hemp Seed Oil.  First time use and I must say it smells and feels silky.  Once I put it on my hair, it softened and filled in moisture holes!  It also has Panthenol  which my hair adores.  I'm going to bed flexi'd up.  Nitey Nite beauties.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 26, 2013)

omg, used hemp oil Sat and Sun night and my hair is still moisturized.  My beloved hot six oil has been given the pink slip and hemp is my new love.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 26, 2013)

Sealed this morn' with SFO,trying to use it up before i purchase my GSO.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 30, 2013)

M/S with SSI Brazil Nut Buttercream (Hemp Seed Oil) and RBO.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jun 30, 2013)

hey peeps its been a while still maintaining with the same products and reggie. now that its warmer no lco method just regular moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 30, 2013)

Prepoo'ed with Hempseed Oil

Added Rice Bran Oil to my DC

Used Giovanni 2 Chic hair potion to seal my Leave In


----------



## Lita (Jun 30, 2013)

Moisturized with HH Greek yogurt & applied pomade shops Ceramoist Ceramide condition pomade on ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 30, 2013)

My hair loves Wheat Germ and Rice Bran Oil. It doesn't know Hemp Seed Oil is about to be the highest bidder though….


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Prepoo'ed with Hempseed Oil
> 
> Added Rice Bran Oil to my DC
> 
> Used Giovanni 2 Chic hair potion to seal my Leave In



EnExitStageLeft, does Hempseed Oil penetrate the strand to prevent hygral fatigue?  If not, why are you using it to pre-poo?  I'm too lazy to investigate/research for my self!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 30, 2013)

@MileHighDiva

I use it for its smoothing effect. Hempseed oil leaves my hair shiny and smoothes my strand like no other oil. This is why I prefer it when straightening or rollersetting (I'm rollersetting tonight). Other then that I used Dabur Vatika Oil or Njoi Creations ayurvedic hair oil. As for it penetrating the hair shaft, I have no idea. I just love it as a prepoo lol. 

HTHs


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 1, 2013)

Will Prepoo with hemp oil later today

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft, does Hempseed Oil penetrate the strand to prevent hygral fatigue?  If not, why are you using it to pre-poo?  I'm too lazy to investigate/research for my self!



MileHighDiva EnExitStageLeft It seems that Polar Oils (Coconut, Jojoba, Avocado) are better pre-poo oils to limit Hygral Fatigue; over Fatty Acid oils (as we have come to know ceramide oils to be) which, in relation to Hygral Fatigue, are more suited for sealing to block out excess moisture (to avoid swelling and shrinking once hair is dry and styled).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

PART III​
We are halfway done with this year ladies and zooming into our third stretch of the challenge.  I am so excited about the things I have gained from using ceramides.  *New Challengers are always welcome *and we encourage you to post about what ceramide products you are using and even those that don't have ceramides that are used in conjunction with those that do!

There are PLENTY of Gorgeous  heads of hair in here and tons of Hair Porn Stars .  Join us as we  into the third part of the 2013 Ceramides Challenge.

Calling all CHALLENGERS!  I need a favor, how about we up our ceramide sessions to one extra per week.  Whether it be an extra M/S, steam, pre-poo, DC, etc.  Lets finish out the summer and go into the fall with fabulous, luscious and healthy hair.  Are ya'll with me?  A special surprise for the Challenger that is all about ceramides in this third part.

Atdow71
Lissa0821
Rozlewis
ScorpioRising
cherry.a
Americka
halee_J
cutenss
NappyNelle
BKfinest
Babygrowth
daae
pelohello
MeowMix
bajandoc86
auntybe
southerncitygirl
pinkpanther23
silenttullip
EnExitStageLeft
Nix08
lamaria211
Lita
Froreal3
janeemat
curlyhersheygirl
ZebraPrintLover
JulietWhiskey
venusfly
destinyseeker
veesweets
youwillrise
NJoy
sharifeh
coracao
Shay72
Blairx0
NowIAmNappy
lovely_locks
Hyacinthe
moniq
felic1
HappywithJC723
cnap
tishsander
Cattypus1
EnExitStageLeft
sexypebbly
reeseycup
My-Foolish-Heart
Michelemybelle
iluvmario
prettykinks
Tonto
Phaer
Wenbev
Saludable84


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 I am with you!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 I am with you!



Thank you!!! Wenbev


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

LEH'GO! ....You know I'm down DominicanBrazilian82 .


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm gonna up the ceramide usage to M&S. Now, to find a vitamin shoppe to find some rice bran oil....

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm gonna up the ceramide usage to M&S. Now, to find a vitamin shoppe to find some rice bran oil....
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



I picked up the Now Brand from my Vitamin/Health Food Store Saludable84... Should be rather easy to find.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2013)

I moisturize and seal with GSO every other day already. I don't prepoo so not sure how else I can fit it into my reggie...maybe I can put some under my DCers... *thinking*


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am in, just brought some Proclaim Natural 7 olive oil yesterday to starting hot oil treatments once a week again.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I moisturize and seal with GSO every other day already. I don't prepoo so not sure how else I can fit it into my reggie...maybe I can put some under my DCers... *thinking*



Girl yes!  I love some GSO or Sunflower Oil in my DC or my steam treatment!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I am in, just brought some Proclaim Natural 7 olive oil yesterday to starting hot oil treatments once a week again.



An keep us updated on how well your hair is doing.  We'd love to hear it! Lissa0821


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 

LET'S DO THIS THING!!! lol. I Love this challenge.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## cutenss (Jul 1, 2013)

I am in there like


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> LET'S DO THIS THING!!! lol. I Love this challenge.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



And the great part about it Hyacinthe is that it isn't even a challenge at all to use these products!  We got this in the bag.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I am in there like



cutenss yessssss Hunti!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 1, 2013)

@DominicanBrazilian82 I'm still in.  I havent updated much, but I use my gso/sunflower seed oil to m&s almost every day.  
I have to take a look at the ceramides products list.

Is that you in your avatar pic?  If so, nice pic


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 I'm still in.  I havent updated much, but I use my gso/sunflower seed oil to m&s almost every day.
> I have to take a look at the ceramides products list.
> 
> Is that you in your avatar pic?  If so, nice pic



Yes ma'am that is I.  Thank you


----------



## janeemat (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in.  I look for products with ceramides in them.  Right now I am using, Kanchomn Ceramides Treatment (use this to cowash), Biolage Cera Repair, Biolage Leave in and Silicon Mix leave in.  I also use grapeseed oil now.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

janeemat said:


> I'm in.  I look for products with ceramides in them.  Right now I am using, Kanchomn Ceramides Treatment (use this to cowash), Biolage Cera Repair, Biolage Leave in and Silicon Mix leave in.  I also use grapeseed oil now.



I would love to hear more about them when you use them Mama... Check in with us every once in a while


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in. I don't update often but most of my products contain ceramides.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 1, 2013)

Last night, I LCO'd with SD WGC, Creme de la Silk, and Nourish Oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

Will seal my ends tonight with Claudies Montego Bay oil. That thing is a bottle full of ceramide awesomeness .


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm still in  In kinky twist now but when I take them out, I'm gonna prepoo with wheat germ oil and gonna start prepooing with a ceramide from now on and still add a ceramide to my dc's. Gonna get hemp seed oil soon. I'm ready for long luscious hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Can do! I have (or added ) ceramides in all my products, so an extra application will be easy.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in!! I seal my conditioner w/ walnut oil 2xs a week. Once that's done, Im thinking of switching to a different oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 1, 2013)

Im in, ill post which ceramide products ill be using later!


----------



## felic1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am still participating. I am not sure when  I will have my length check and new picture


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Will seal my ends tonight with Claudies Montego Bay oil. That things is a bottle full of ceramide awesomeness .



 Yes it is!!! I've been adding this to my DC or prepoo lately. 
Nourish oil has been doing me right, also. I seal with it, add it to DCs, and definitely keep my ends nice with it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I am still participating. I am not sure when  I will have my length check and new picture



No need for a length check, and a picture is absolutely optional.  Pictures of hair health from ceramide use is desired, but not required.  felic1. How much growth you are getting is for you to know.  Just share your testimony and check in at least once a week.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Can do! I have (or added ) ceramides in all my products, so an extra application will be easy.



That's the spirit NappyNelle.  Turning non-ceramides into ceramides is like turning water into wine   Tight work Mama!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> I'm still in  In kinky twist now but when I take them out, I'm gonna prepoo with wheat germ oil and gonna start prepooing with a ceramide from now on and still add a ceramide to my dc's. Gonna get hemp seed oil soon. I'm ready for long luscious hair



sexypebbly... Aren't we all.  I know I am!  Check in with us Mama.  We'd love to hear about it all!


----------



## Lita (Jul 1, 2013)

Here..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Will seal my ends tonight with Claudies Montego Bay oil. That things is a bottle full of ceramide awesomeness .



You really are a PUSHA... Googling right now...


----------



## JudithO (Jul 1, 2013)

Are ceramics oils really effective? Vs synthetic ceramides? What difference are you ladies seeing? What are the most effective oils? Sorry for all d questions... Lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

JudithO said:


> Are ceramics oils really effective? Vs synthetic ceramides? What difference are you ladies seeing? What are the most effective oils? Sorry for all d questions... Lol



JudithO Synthetic ceramides have higher benefit concentrations!  Natural oils are penetrating and add instant smoothing benefits.  GSO = Shine, Hempseed Oil = Smoothness, RBO = Manageability, Sunflower Oil = Shine and Smoothness... And the list goes on.  As soon as I started using ceramide oils and products containing both synthetic and natural ceramides my hair instantly improved in health and condition.  Trust.  EnExitStageLeft Froreal3 lamaria211 Hyacinthe sexypebbly Lissa0821 Atdow71 ZebraPrintLover pelohello Lita Saludable84 can attest...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

JudithO

DominicanBrazilian82 is absolutely right. Synthetic ceramides are more potent and tend to give more immediate results, while natural ceramides build better results over time.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> MileHighDiva EnExitStageLeft It seems that Polar Oils (Coconut, Jojoba, Avocado) are better pre-poo oils to limit Hygral Fatigue; over Fatty Acid oils (as we have come to know ceramide oils to be) which, in relation to Hygral Fatigue, are more suited for sealing to block out excess moisture (to avoid swelling and shrinking once hair is dry and styled).



I think I need to switch my prepoo oils around for this hyral fatigue ish.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 2, 2013)

whats RBO?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 2, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> whats RBO?



Rice bran oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

Sealed with Gleau oil tonight


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 2, 2013)

Used SSI Brazilnut Curly Buttercream (HSO) as my final step in my wash process.  Air drying overnight.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have to agree with what everyone is saying, plus I really just love the silky feel my hair once I am finish washing and conditioning it, especially if I used a cermaide oil prepoo.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 2, 2013)

So I didn't get to Prepoo with my beloved hemp but i did use it to seal in my Dc left it in for a good hr.
My hair felt so good n so soft,not bad for 14 weeks post cuz by now id be freaking out

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 2, 2013)

Forgot to mention SFO was used to seal

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Ladies, are any of yall using Saftfower(sp) oil? I might be spelling it wrong, I cant remember the exact name. If so, how are yall using the oil? Do you use it to seal in your conditioner, leave-ins or both? 

I was trying out olive oil to seal in my moisturizers, but its leaving my hair frizzy. Prior to the olive oil, I was using Avocado oil (which I love) but I wanted to spice things up


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 2, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies, are any of yall using Saftfower(sp) oil? I might be spelling it wrong, I cant remember the exact name. If so, how are yall using the oil? Do you use it to seal in your conditioner, leave-ins or both?
> 
> I was trying out olive oil to seal in my moisturizers, but its leaving my hair frizzy. Prior to the olive oil, I was using Avocado oil (which I love) but I wanted to spice things up



That's a really good one, safflower oil never used it but i did my research.
I would  also like to hear how the ladies are using it and the added benefits that they have noticed.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 2, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies, are any of yall using Saftfower(sp) oil? I might be spelling it wrong, I cant remember the exact name. If so, how are yall using the oil? Do you use it to seal in your conditioner, leave-ins or both?
> 
> I was trying out olive oil to seal in my moisturizers, but its leaving my hair frizzy. Prior to the olive oil, I was using Avocado oil (which I love) but I wanted to spice things up



Hyacinthe pelohello... I use Safflower Oil.  I use it as a prepoo.  Apply oil, then conditioner, either steam for 20, or have it sit with no heat or steam for 1 hr.  Its light and nourishing!!! Reminds me of GSO.  If you are looking to seal in a moisturizer with a really good ceramide oil, I would try Hemp Seed or Rice Bran.  Two of my absolute favs!


----------



## JudithO (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok y'all..... I'm going to start prepooing with grapeseed oil.... Will try to incorporate a ceramide DC too, or add wheat germ oil to my DC.... I'll keep y'all posted on my progress.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone have suggestions for a good moisturizer to use before sealing with a ceramide oil?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a good moisturizer to use before sealing with a ceramide oil?



Wenbev I use SSI BrazilNut Curly Buttercream, PBN Sapote Lotion, My Honey Child Caribbean Hair Creme, QP Elasta Mango & Olive Butter, CON Argan Oil all with no issues!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

Wenbev

Any water based/emollient rich moisturizer should do. I absolutely STAN for ALL of Darcy's Botanicals Moisturizers. I've tried pretty much all of them except 2 and I love them all the same. 

Just make sure you pick the moisturizer according to what you hair likes, so if it like aloe vera...find one aloe vera rich, if it likes shea butter....find one shea butter rich and so on and so forth.


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft you look so cute in your new avatar/siggie pic.

Ok hijack over....


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 and EnExitStageLeft
Thank you!
I do have SSI Brazil Nut but find that used alone along with a lot of other moisturizers, its too drying and used with an oil, its too greasy. I'm far from heavy handed but I'm wondering what I may be doing incorrectly.
I know what my hair doesnt like, but I guess I'm still figuring out what my hair doesn't like. erplexed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 and @EnExitStageLeft
> Thank you!
> I do have SSI Brazil Nut but find that used alone along with a lot of other moisturizers, its too drying and used with an oil, its too greasy. I'm far from heavy handed but I'm wondering what I may be doing incorrectly.
> I know what my hair doesnt like, but I guess I'm still figuring out what my hair doesn't like. erplexed



No problem girl, I say go to your local beauty supply get 2 moisturizers test them out and branch out from there. I'm not saying try 100 different ones before you make a decision, but try a couple and see which one your hair responds best to.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> No problem girl, I say go to your local beauty supply get 2 moisturizers test them out and branch out from there. I'm not saying try 100 different ones before you make a decision, but try a couple and see which one your hair responds best to.



Thank you for your advice! I'm going to start by revisiting some older moisturizers and afterwards, go shopping


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> @EnExitStageLeft you look so cute in your new avatar/siggie pic.
> 
> Ok hijack over....



soonergirl

THANKS BUDDY!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 2, 2013)

Still sealing with organic GSO.


----------



## veesweets (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm still in and going strong with the ceramides. Hempseed oil and I have fallen in love but I want to purchase some GSO soon. I used it all last spring/summer and I remember liking it a lot. 
Incorporating ceramides into my routine on a more regular basis has made my hair a lot smoother and stronger. Definitely seeing the benefits!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2013)

JudithO said:


> Ok y'all..... I'm going to start prepooing with grapeseed oil.... Will try to incorporate a ceramide DC too, or add wheat germ oil to my DC.... I'll keep y'all posted on my progress.



Go to Nadege blog RelaxedHairHealth and look up ceramides, she has a ton of info


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in! Haven't been posting...but definitely maintaining my ceramide use. I had falling off earlier in the yr, and saw the difference. 

I use wheatgerm oil , and a hempseed/pumpkin seed oil mix.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 3, 2013)

So I def think I'm going to try the Hempseed oil. Hopefully, my natural food market sells it. If not, I'll have to order it online.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 3, 2013)

bajandoc86  I absolutely love your blog!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I'll had some GSO to my deep conditioner to up it a notch.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 3, 2013)

That is what I love about using ceramides, it really doesn't take much to really up your hair game with it. It can easily be fit in without adding more time to your daily or weekly routine.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> That is what I love about using ceramides, it really doesn't take much to really up your hair game with it. It can easily be fit in without adding more time to your daily or weekly routine.



Preach Girl! Lissa0821


----------



## daae (Jul 3, 2013)

Still using WGO, Hemp seed oil.

And AO condish occasionally


----------



## prettykinks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm still in my box braids. Today I moisturized with my African Pride Braid spray and Rosemary water. I oiled my scalp with my applicator bottle with coconut, olive, black castor and rosemary oil.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 4, 2013)

pelohello said:


> So I def think I'm going to try the Hempseed oil. Hopefully, my natural food market sells it. If not, I'll have to order it online.



If you do order online make sure its refridgated. Hemp Seed and Rice Bran Oils belong in the fridge


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Yes it is!!! I've been adding this to my DC or prepoo lately.
> Nourish oil has been doing me right, also. I seal with it, add it to DCs, and definitely keep my ends nice with it.



Brownie518
I have a bottle of Nourish on the way. I've been putting off trying it for whatever reason, but broke down and got it and another Destination Hydrations. 



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> You really are a PUSHA... Googling right now...



@DominicanBrazilian82

*Looks around...........Ok, ummm....You didn't here this from me, BUT I heard she was suppose to be having a 25% off sale starting today and ending on the 12th.


......


----------



## Guinan (Jul 4, 2013)

Where do y'all buy y'all hempseed oil from? @ the natural market I go to it was 14.99 for 24oz. Is that a good price?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 4, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Where do y'all buy y'all hempseed oil from? @ the natural market I go to it was 14.99 for 24oz. Is that a good price?



pelohello I actually get mine online.  They have hemp oil at my natural market, but I prefer to order hemp seed oil online. Butters and Bars.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 4, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> If you do order online make sure its refridgated. Hemp Seed and Rice Bran Oils belong in the fridge



Thanks, when I saw that the oils were refrigerated, I was like this cant be right so I didn't buy it & I wasn't certain about the price.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in! I use ceramides just about everyday in everything I do. Sealing my DC, cowashing, LOC method, and if I prepoo. My I can't live without SSI avocado condish and my HH hemp nostalgia!


----------



## veesweets (Jul 5, 2013)

Yesterday I DC'ed with SD Shea What deux and used SSI avocado as a rinse out


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

Sealed my ends w/ Different Feels Olive Oil (Premixed oil blend, ceramide city BABY!)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2013)

Used a little hemp seed with my DC.

Sealed my leave in with Nourish oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

Used Donna Bella Perla Leave-in (WGO) after flat ironing my roots from last night's set... This serum is amazingly light!  I also used a little PBN Cupuacu Butter on my hair and ends.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm in! I use ceramides just about everyday in everything I do. Sealing my DC, cowashing, LOC method, and if I prepoo. My I can't live without SSI avocado condish and my HH hemp nostalgia!



Babygrowth just reordered the SSI Avocado Condish today!  Along with a lot of other ceramide goodies from SSI.  Took advantage of that 25%


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

Brownie518

My Nourish oil is suppose to get here today


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Brownie518
> 
> My Nourish oil is suppose to get here today



How long ago did you order?  I am tempted to purchase that new Razz Condish, but I hate waiting! EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

About 2 weeks ago. It takes a while, I'm not going to lie. BUT HER PRODUCTS ARE CRACK! They're magnificent and when I work down my stash she will be one of the staple lines I purchase from. Her, SSI, Claudies, Jessicurl, Darcy' Botanicals, Curl Junkie, Bee Mine and Komazacare .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> About 2 weeks ago. It takes a while, I'm not going to lie. BUT HER PRODUCTS ARE CRACK! They're magnificent and when I work down my stash she will be one of the staple lines I purchase from. Her, SSI, Claudies, Jessicurl, Darcy' Botanicals, Curl Junkie, Bee Mine and Komazacare .



I know!  I've ordered from her twice and it always feels like forever and 2 days!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82, can you add me to this challenge?.  I use hempseed oil for my pre-poo treatment and  BB Baby Nourishing oil that contains grape seed oil, wheat germ oil, and sunflower oil to seal or mix with DC.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> DominicanBrazilian82, can you add me to this challenge?.  I use hempseed oil for my pre-poo treatment and  BB Baby Nourishing oil that contains grape seed oil, wheat germ oil, and sunflower oil to seal or mix with DC.



xu93texas but of course Mama!  Don't forget to check in with us at least 1x/week.  Keep us updated on your ceramide usage and benefits from using ceramides.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Brownie518
> 
> My Nourish oil is suppose to get here today



I was stalking the mailman...no nourish oil for me today...I'll stalk him again on Monday!!!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 7, 2013)

prepoo today with hair trigger in the scalp and walnut/avocado oil in the hair, sealed ends with hemp see oil.Loving the hemp seed oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 7, 2013)

Used GSO last night after my wash.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 7, 2013)

Pre-pooed with Hemp Seed Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2013)

I did a pre-poo treatment yesterday with hempseed oil mixed with other oils.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally dug and found my oils 

It's about to RIP to dry hair in this heat!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sealed w/ my usual mix.  I'm on the hunt for some WGo on the ground.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 7, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Finally dug and found my oils
> 
> It's about to RIP to dry hair in this heat!!!!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



 Saludable84


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 8, 2013)

rebraided tonight - water spritz to loosen and detangle, hair trigger in scalp no moisturizer, just hemp seed oil.  Testing out to see if it works alone since I was pretty moisturized this morning with hairtage's horsetail butter.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

Sealed in my leave ins with Claudies Montego Bay oil again .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 8, 2013)

Sealed in my DC with Gleau and sealed my moisture in with SSI Defrizzer. Also used SSI Okra reconstructor. Will use Oyin honey hemp later and may use SSI defrizzer again to seal.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2013)

Used BB Baby Nourishing oil to seal this morning.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jul 9, 2013)

Still using ceramides, I just haven't been very good at posting/updating. I'm using some type of ceramide product almost daily. I'm sealing with Hot 6 oil at least 4 days out of the week. I've also been rotating Nexxus humectress and Lustrasilk cholesterol during my wash sessions.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 10, 2013)

Been using SFO on the regular

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 10, 2013)

Prepoo session with SSI Banana Brûlée...  Hydrolyzed Cotton Seed Protein

I don't understand how some people don't love this!


----------



## veesweets (Jul 10, 2013)

Yesterday I used SD go moist poo (WGO), SSI okra reconstructor, SD shea what deux, added my leave in then sealed with hemp seed oil. Hair feels great today!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 10, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Yesterday I used SD go moist poo (WGO), SSI okra reconstructor, SD shea what deux, added my leave in then sealed with hemp seed oil. Hair feels great today!



Your hair had a ceramide feast veesweets!


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 10, 2013)

Sealed with hempseed oil.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 10, 2013)

I finally used the hempseed oil!!! So far, I really like it. I used it as a prepoo & 2 help with finger detangling. I plan on cowashing my hair 2morrow. 

Do any of u ladies use hempseed to "seal" in your conditioner & leave-ins?


----------



## felic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I finished up my current hemp and walnut oil bottles/ I felt bad for a minute and remembered that I have a big bottle of sunflower and safflower. On to the sunflower and wheat germ combo!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 10, 2013)

Wrong thread erplexed


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

Doing a pre-poo of Dabur Vatika oil, hemp seed, and Mahabhringraj oil.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 11, 2013)

So I made a mix of oil on Sunday. I thought it would be too much. I used it Sunday, Monday and Wednesday. Talk about moisturized and behaved ends!!!! It's like that's all they needed. I moisturized too, but the ceramides ate holding in the moisture very well.

Definitely glad I joined this challenge.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 14, 2013)

Dc'ed with bask cacao bark dc and rice bran oil on top


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been sealing on wash days with Hairveda Avosoya oil which contains hemp oil. Love the way this stuff smells. I mixed a little with GSO and EVOO in a little container to seal with throughout the week.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 15, 2013)

I used BB Baby Nourishing oil to seal. It contains wgo, gso, and sunflower oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

Sealed my ends with the Sunflower MegaCare Different Feels Olive Oil (Pre-mix ceramide deliciousness). I've seriously been side eying all my other oil blends because this stuff .


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been using my sulfur mix 4x a week. The base is made of hempseed oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 17, 2013)

...............................


----------



## reeseycup (Jul 17, 2013)

I am still goimg hard and heavy with my GHE sonce 3-22-13 and my mega tek/sulfur/wheat germ oil mix (use this every other day). I am an "official" oil rinse junkie to the MAX!!! Whenever I cowash (no poo chic here) I do an oil rinse...ALWAYS!!! I no longer have to moisture and seal with this method...I just spritz the outet-perimeter of my twist with my rosewater mix and I am golden to my next cowash...and lately; that could be 7 days later...


----------



## reeseycup (Jul 17, 2013)

The sunflower/WGO sounds delish!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 17, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I used BB Baby Nourishing oil to seal. It contains wgo, gso, and sunflower oil.



Sealed with this tonight. Love it!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 18, 2013)

reeseycup said:


> I am still goimg hard and heavy with my GHE sonce 3-22-13 and my mega tek/sulfur/wheat germ oil mix (use this every other day). I am an "official" oil rinse junkie to the MAX!!! Whenever I cowash (no poo chic here) I do an oil rinse...ALWAYS!!! I no longer have to moisture and seal with this method...I just spritz the outet-perimeter of my twist with my rosewater mix and I am golden to my next cowash...and lately; that could be 7 days later...



Curious about something reeseycup... What is your everyday style?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 18, 2013)

New ceramics products!!!    

SSI
- Seyani Hair Butter (GSO, Soyabean Oil) 
- Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream (SFO, WGO, HSO) 
- Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (HSO, WGO, Eucalyptus EO)
- Honey Conditioning Rinse (WGO)
- Moisture Mist (GSO)

HQS

- The Slip DC (GSO)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 18, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> New ceramics products!!!
> 
> SSI
> - Seyani Hair Butter (GSO, Soyabean Oil)
> ...



The Bolded is BOMB.COM.LIFE! I want to try the slip DC from Hydroquench. The ingredients are awesome.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> The Bolded is BOMB.COM.LIFE! I want to try the slip DC from Hydroquench. The ingredients are awesome.



Girl when I get new products I always do a test on a piece of hair and when I used that Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (SSI), my hair felt soft instantly!!! I want to use this when I take down my rollers today after my set.  EnExitStageLeft


----------



## reeseycup (Jul 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Curious about something reeseycup... What is your everyday style?


Hey DB82 I added some pics of how I style my hair on a daily... Low maintenance is def the name of the game!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 19, 2013)

reeseycup said:


> Hey DB82 I added some pics of how I style my hair on a daily... Low maintenance is def the name of the game!



In your profile?


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 19, 2013)

Yahhhh!!!!! I use the SSI seyani butter. Love that stuff. Smells good too


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 19, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Yahhhh!!!!! I use the SSI seyani butter. Love that stuff. Smells good too



sexypebbly It reminds me a little of the PBN Cupuacu Butter.  Now that stuff is amazing and it smells heavenly as well!


----------



## veesweets (Jul 19, 2013)

DC'ed with SD Shea what and used SSI avocado to detangle


----------



## reeseycup (Jul 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> In your profile?


Yes gurly sorry bout that!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

Used SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse for 20 mins.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Used SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse for 20 mins.



I used this today as well for 5 minutes.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Used SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse for 20 mins.





DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I used this today as well for 5 minutes.



xu93texas DominicanBrazilian82, what do you think of the SSI Honey? I think it's just meh but I love the avocado!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> xu93texas DominicanBrazilian82, what do you think of the SSI Honey? I think it's just meh but I love the avocado!



It was just ok. I love the way it smells!


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 20, 2013)

How are you guys using the seyani butter? esp the relaxed heads


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> xu93texas DominicanBrazilian82, what do you think of the SSI Honey? I think it's just meh but I love the avocado!



divachyk xu93texas I like it.   My hair felt good.  Plus it set well (I used ton of other things as well, so I'm not exactly sure if it was just this or a culmination of other things).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 20, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> How are you guys using the seyani butter? esp the relaxed heads



FelaShrine... I will use it to moisturize my magnetic sets and to add shine to my buns.  I'm currently 14 weeks post.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2013)

I used BB Baby Nourishing oil last night.


----------



## veesweets (Jul 20, 2013)

Used SSI brazilnut curly buttercream (hemp seed oil)  for first time to moisturize last night. I really like it so far.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

Used SSI defrizzer, coco creme LI, and gleau oil...


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2013)

Still using my GSO to seal nightly.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2013)

I used SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream today. I love this!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream and SSI Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer...     Much needed for this humidity-caused frizziness.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Used SSI brazilnut curly buttercream (hemp seed oil)  for first time to moisturize last night. I really like it so far.





Babygrowth said:


> Used SSI defrizzer, coco creme LI, and gleau oil...





xu93texas said:


> I used SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream today. I love this!





DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream and SSI Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer...     Much needed for this humidity-caused frizziness.



We some SheScentIt lovers


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like I need to get my SSI back on. I used up the last drop of my coco creme last night.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Used SSI brazilnut curly buttercream (hemp seed oil)  for first time to moisturize last night. I really like it so far.



I lurve this cream veesweets.  It smells good and it moisturized really well.  A little bit goes a long way for me because it is water based, so it reverts my hair; especially my under-processed parts.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 21, 2013)

Using my homemade blend. Only need to use it 1x a week. Super happy!


----------



## veesweets (Jul 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 it seems nice so far! My hair feels really smooth and thoroughly moisturized. I was surprised the jar was so tiny but you are so right about a small amount going a long way.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

veesweets said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 it seems nice so far! My hair feels really smooth and thoroughly moisturized. I was surprised the jar was so tiny but you are so right about a small amount going a long way.



I know!!! That and the Seyani Butter sizes look like samples veesweets But I love them both.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

I did a protein treatment with SSI Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I did a protein treatment with SSI Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor.



xu93texas What exactly did you do?  I have this and use it as a rinse out, never as a treatment.  Pre-tell.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 21, 2013)

Sealed my leave ins with Claudies Montego Bay Oil !


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> xu93texas What exactly did you do?  I have this and use it as a rinse out, never as a treatment.  Pre-tell.



I did a clarifying poo, then a moisturizing poo, then applied this for 30 mins under hood dryer. Rinsed out; I did my tea rinse and applied SSI Rich Moisture Masque over that and  now I'm steaming. So far so good. 

This is my first time using it. I usually use Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor. I wanted to try this out. It's ok. I still prefer Affirm. 

I will try it out on dry hair in the future. How do you like the product?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 21, 2013)

Using Nourish Oil to seal


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jul 22, 2013)

Just took out my twists after 2 months and immediately reached for my grapeseed oil. I had been keeping up with it by adding a bit to the braid spray I had been using.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Prepoo'd last night with SSI Avocado atop HQS Strawberry Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 23, 2013)

Still going strong with my overnight prepoo with Grapeseed and sunflower seed oil the day before wash day.  Thinking about ditching the sunflower oil because my hair smells like sunflower seeds whenever I use this mixture.   Also I still have not found the Napa valley grapeseed oil here in Atlanta and I am really curious to try it.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I used SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream today. I love this!



Im thinking of getting this during the next sale. Do you seal with it or use it on its own?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Been sealing with Hairveda Avosoya oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 23, 2013)

Still sealing with Nourish


----------



## veesweets (Jul 24, 2013)

Moisturized with SSI brazil nut cream, sealed with hemp oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 24, 2013)

Added Grapeseed oil to my DC


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 24, 2013)

Still using whetgerm oil to prepoo, added in my dcs and to seal my ends. Love that stuff. Stinks to high heaven tho.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ive been using Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter as a moisturizer


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 25, 2013)

used Gleau oil during prepoo, HH hemp nostalgia and SSI defrizzer during m/s session


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sealed leave in with Claudie's Garden Oil  (sunflower, safflower, grapeseed, rice bran, wheat germ)


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 25, 2013)

Getting ready to detangle with grape seed oil and SSI avocado conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Did my twists with Hairveda Green Tea Butter (GSO). Love the whipped consistency of this stuff. Melts into the hair and gives that ceramide shine.


----------



## reeseycup (Jul 25, 2013)

Still GHE'ing nightly with my mega tek/wheat germ oil/sulfur powder... 45 wks post transition this coming Saturday and my hair is like BUTTA!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2013)

prepood overnight with Hemp and coconut oil.
washed with Nexxus Therapie pooo-ceramide3
DCd with KeraPro dc- safflower + rice bran oil
used Matrix biolage fortetherapi condish to CW -18MEA ceramides
sealed in leave in with GSO


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 27, 2013)

Used GSO and Giovani's Weightless Leave-in Conditioner to do a flexi-rod set. This is my first time and it takes forever for these things to dry. Also, I can see that placing these rods may take me a little practice.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 27, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> prepood overnight with Hemp and coconut oil.
> washed with Nexxus Therapie pooo-ceramide3
> DCd with KeraPro dc- safflower + rice bran oil
> used Matrix biolage fortetherapi condish to CW -18MEA ceramides
> sealed in leave in with GSO



You hair must be smooth as all get out .


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 27, 2013)

still using hemp seed oil nightly when braiding hair...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 27, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Used GSO and Giovani's Weightless Leave-in Conditioner to do a flexi-rod set. This is my first time and it takes forever for these things to dry. Also, I can see that placing these rods may take me a little practice.



Rozlewis girl I just put them all over the place.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 27, 2013)

I sealed with grape seed oil this morning .


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 27, 2013)

cant wait for the next SSI sale..so I can finally get the marshellow cream..



divachyk said:


> Looks like I need to get my SSI back on. I used up the last drop of my coco creme last night.




you're using the coco creme as a moisturizer..it didnht do much as a LI on my LP hair so maybe i should consider it as a moisturizer..


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 27, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> cant wait for the next SSI sale..so I can finally get the marshellow cream..
> 
> you're using the coco creme as a moisturizer..it didnht do much as a LI on my LP hair so maybe i should consider it as a moisturizer..



FelaShrine I have the Marshmallow Cream and its amazing!  Really moisturizing.  I love the Coco Cream as a LI.  It's light like I like my leave-ins.


----------



## schely10 (Jul 27, 2013)

I know that I am very late, but I would like to join as well. I will be using grape seed oil and hemp oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 27, 2013)

Using MD Olive Wheat Berry, will use Hemp Nostalgia later and SSI eve avocado oil mix


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 27, 2013)

Pre-pooing on dry hair with Dabur Vatika oil and SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 28, 2013)

Currently doing a prepoo with Silicon Mix... Will rinse and do a light poo with Loreal Sulfate Free, DC with SD Wheat Germ Butter and final rinse with HV 24/7 and ACV.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2013)

added Grapeseed Oil to my DC. Sealed in my leave in with Claudies Montego Bay Oil.


----------



## Lita (Jul 29, 2013)

Sealed with Soy oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 29, 2013)

Lita said:


> Sealed with Soy oil..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hey ladybug what's the deets on soy oil???


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 29, 2013)

schely10 said:


> I know that I am very late, but I would like to join as well. I will be using grape seed oil and hemp oil.



Of course!!! I'll add you Mama!


----------



## sparklebh (Jul 29, 2013)

Add me in  hemp and coconut oil prices


----------



## Lita (Jul 29, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladybug what's the deets on soy oil???



soonergirl Hi! This oils seems thick at first,but absorbs nicely,makes a nice base for essential oil mixes,gives a nice healthy shine..I like to use it as a pre,but lately been using it on my ends...Mixes well with your Dc too...It will last you a while..little goes a long way.

*I order from Garden Of Wisdom..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## veesweets (Jul 29, 2013)

DC'ed with Bask Vanilla Whiskey (hemp seed), SSI avocado as my rinse out/detangler, moisturized with SSI curly buttercream


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 29, 2013)

Used a little SD Mocha Bling butter - grapeseed and rice bran


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sealed with Optimum 6n1 oil (sunflower oil)


----------



## reeseycup (Jul 30, 2013)

Massaged (every other day, finger tip method and very very little; dontwant my hair greasy) some of mega tek/wheat germ/sulfur/PPO/rosemary oil directly on my scalp. Currently rocking a crochet afro kinky afro and LOVING IT! Spray my scalp with either infusium 23 or rosewater/ppo/rosemary mix.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 1, 2013)

still prepooing with hair trigger on the scalp and avocado and walnut on the hair. sealing with hemp seed
I'm thinking about trying out some Brazilian or Dominican conditioners to upp my moisture  if anyone has good recommendations please share


----------



## ronie (Aug 1, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> still prepooing with hair trigger on the scalp and avocado and walnut on the hair. sealing with hemp seed
> I'm thinking about trying out some Brazilian or Dominican conditioners to upp my moisture  if anyone has good recommendations please share



When i was relaxed, i loveddddd salerm wheat germ conditioner. I was great on both my new growth and relaxed ends. My roller sets always came out soft,  bouncy and shiny. I got into buying other products, and never repurchased it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 1, 2013)

ronie said:


> When i was relaxed, i loveddddd salerm wheat germ conditioner. I was great on both my new growth and relaxed ends. My roller sets always came out soft,  bouncy and shiny. I got into buying other products, and never repurchased it.



ronie I've had my eye on this and the Salerm Leave-in forever!!! My local Dominican BSS sells it.  Might have to grab it this weekend!  I am a relaxed head who roller-sets 1-2x weekly.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 1, 2013)

DC'ing on dry hair with SSI Banana Brûlée.  Will co-wash with SSI Honey.  Love me some products with ceramides.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just sealed with GSO!


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 I wanna join!


----------



## veesweets (Aug 2, 2013)

Used a little SSI avocado as my leave in and will moisturize with SSI curly buttercream all weekend


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 2, 2013)

I may pull out good ole' Grapeseed oil for sealing this week. I've been going super hard on the Megacare Premium Olive Oil Blend.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 2, 2013)

Used my Aveda Light Elements and it was so light it did nothing. Went back to my ceramide mix. Saw the difference immediately. These ceramides might replace all my oils.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 4, 2013)

Used carols daughter tui hair smoothie to dc with. It has sunflower, sweet almond, and wheatgerm oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 5, 2013)

Also used sunflower oil to seal in my leave in


----------



## veesweets (Aug 5, 2013)

Did a protein treatment with SSI okra, DC'ed with SD Shea What deux, SSI avocado as my detangler and leave in


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 5, 2013)

Moisturized with SD wheat germ butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 5, 2013)

Still sealing with GSO.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 5, 2013)

I want to join! I just received my rice bran oil in the mail and will use it to M&S tonight.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 5, 2013)

Used Hairveda Avosoya Oil mixed w/ castor oil to seal in my leaves in's yesterday. I also used it to LCOB my hair with today.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yesterday I used HQS Go Deep (GSO) as a deeeeeep pre-poo (8+ hours), used a little SD Wheat Germ Butter as 1/3 of my Leave-ins (SSI Coco Creme and Chi Keratin Mist was the other) and SSI Carrot and Pumpkin Oil when I took down my rollerset.  Loving this life!


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso


----------



## reeseycup (Aug 7, 2013)

About to moisturize my scalp with my roswater PPO/rosemary oil mix then massage some of my wheat germ/sulfur/mega tek/PPO/rosemary oil mix.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sealed with GSO mixed with Hairveda Avosoya oil. Love this combo. Then I used Hairveda Green Tea Butter (GSO) to seal the ends. My hair is so buttery soft right now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2013)

Prepooing with EVOCO and GSO


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my hemp seed oil snd sealed with it tonight. So far so good


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 10, 2013)

sealed my hair tonight with Jamaica Mango and Lime "JBCO" (grapeseed, sunflower, soy, hempseed and castor oil in the same bottle..YAS LAWD!)


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 10, 2013)

Still using my sulfur mix which is half hemp seed oil.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey ladies, does sealing with grape seed oil count? I need a new place to hang out. Lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 10, 2013)

JudithO said:


> Hey ladies, does sealing with grape seed oil count? I need a new place to hang out. Lol



It should. 

Still using my mix. I might make a second one without WGO so its less heavy, but if its not broke, don't know why I want to fix it b

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 10, 2013)

Stlll sealing with GSO.


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 11, 2013)

I know that it is kinda late but... can I join?!?
a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?
Grapeseed oil and Safflower oil
b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Sealing and DC
c. What benefits are you experiencing by including ceramides into your regi? Shine? Softness? Manageability? 
All three and hopefully growth!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sealed with GSO today......


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 11, 2013)

sisters248 said:


> I know that it is kinda late but... can I join?!?
> a. What ceramide oil(s)/product(s) did you use?
> Grapeseed oil and Safflower oil
> b. How did you use it? (pre-poo, poo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
> ...



sisters248 but of course


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 11, 2013)

Drenched my hair with RBO today before going fishing in that hot sun!  Something like a hot oil treatment.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sealed my hair tonight with Jamaica Mango and Lime "JBCO" (grapeseed, sunflower, soy, hempseed and castor oil in the same bottle..YAS LAWD!)


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 11, 2013)

JudithO said:


> Hey ladies, does sealing with grape seed oil count? I need a new place to hang out. Lol



Most definitely!  Come and hang out with us.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 11, 2013)

Sealed with RBO this evening. This stuff is pretty amazing! Hair feels so soft!


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 12, 2013)

had to toss a 16oz bottle of wheat germ oil, ugh, it smelled like a cross between oil moldy potatoes and rancid cooking oil. And I was using for the first time. Never again will I purchase from Dr. Adorable on amazon.  
Anyhow, I'm using gso, avocado, walnut and hemp oils to either prepoo or seal


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> had to toss a 16oz bottle of wheat germ oil, ugh, it smelled like a cross between oil moldy potatoes and rancid cooking oil. And I was using for the first time. Never again will I purchase from Dr. Adorable on amazon.
> Anyhow, I'm using gso, avocado, walnut and hemp oils to either prepoo or seal



Wenbev WGO does have a funky smell.  But not too bad.  Did you contact Dr. Adorable?


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 12, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Wenbev WGO does have a funky smell.  But not too bad.  Did you contact Dr. Adorable?



DominicanBrazilian82 No, I didnt. I probably should...i've had the bottle for about a month still in the box under my sink.  And it was past funky, it was so bad. SO kept asking if I farted or if there was something rotten in the trash or if there were rotten veggies  all the time I thought HE had gas bc I checked the trash! 

Edited to add: i guess i shouldnt say I wont purchase from Dr Adorable, but I would prefer to get oils on the ground as the oil was probably cooking itself riding around in a delivery truck and sitting in my mailbox in triple digit weather in Vegas


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 12, 2013)

Applyed SFO to seal in my leave in conditioner


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 13, 2013)

I DC with SSI Okra Hair Reconstructor.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I obtained my new bottle of nutiva  hemp seed oil. It is on and popping this week!


----------



## reeseycup (Aug 13, 2013)

Still using my WGO/sulfur/megatek essential oil mix. I am wearing a fresh set of Senegalese twists (DIY) and missed them so...


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yesterday: moisturized with Elasta QP olive oil mango butter moisturizer and sealed with safflower oil.

Today: cowash, sprayed some apple cider vinager to close my hair shaft,air dry(still waiting for it to dry), then I plan on moisturizing and sealing my hair with the oilive oil mango butter and safflower oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 13, 2013)

sealed with GSO


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sealed with Hv Avosoya oil which has hemp.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 14, 2013)

:locks: I DC today and threw in a little bit of safflower oil. Right now I'm moisturizing and sealing my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sealed with HV Avosoya oil (Hemp) on the length of my twists and HV Green Tea Butter on the ends (GSO).

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## veesweets (Aug 14, 2013)

Still moisturizing with SSI curly buttercream and sealing with hemp oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 14, 2013)

Sealed with a GSO/Coconut Oil blend I made (Trying to use it up)


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 15, 2013)

Haven't sealed in days since I used my blend. This stuff keeps the moisture in

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 15, 2013)

Added a little WGO to my DC.
Sealing with Nourish oil.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 15, 2013)

DC'ing with Bask vanilla whiskey, will use SSI avocado as my leave in, seal with Curly Kinks polished oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 16, 2013)

Poo washed with my usual Loreal Sulfate Free (synthetic ceramides) and HQS Coconut Mango DC.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 16, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Still moisturizing with SSI curly buttercream and sealing with hemp oil



One of my fav combos! veesweets


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 16, 2013)

My DC and sealant both contained rice bran and sunflower oils.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 16, 2013)

Conditoner contains GSO plus I am sealing with GSO


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wash day: Sealed with HV Avosoya oil and added Green Tea Butter on ends.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 18, 2013)

Sealed with RBO, wash day is complete!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 18, 2013)

Added a little hemp, rice bran, safflower mix to my DC.

Still sealing with Nourish


----------



## Lita (Aug 20, 2013)

Last night,applied naturally Ameri  Hemp Hair Milk...Smells good & hair feels nice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## janeemat (Aug 20, 2013)

I am still using my ceramides weekly and daily.  Biolage, kanechom and grapeseed oil.  My hair is good now like it was when I first began my hair journey.  Most products I was using back then had ceramides in them, but I jumped on band wagons and changed up products.  I will always keep ceramides in my regimen


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 23, 2013)

Loreal Sulfate Free to Poo!


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just finished washing my hair with Loreal Sulfate Free shampoo. I detangled my hair before I washed my hair and finger comb my hair while I was rinsing. I wanted to get a little bit more moisture in my hair so I slapped on some Suave conditioner. Rinsed. Then I sprayed on some apple cider vinegar on my hair. Rinsed. Right now I am putting in HQ leave-in and then blow drying my hair.:locks: Then I will moisturize and seal my hair with safflower oil.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

Luckily, I used my biolage under my DC. Gonna lay low with the ceramide oil for a while, but Ill probably be back on it by Saturday.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Luckily, I used my biolage under my DC. Gonna lay low with the ceramide oil for a while, but Ill probably be back on it by Saturday.



Why my dear are you laying low with your ceramide oil Saludable84?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Why my dear are you laying low with your ceramide oil Saludable84?



#dropshead I need to give my stash some love. My ceramides have recruited some haters. But since I've been using that wheat germ and rice bran consistently, my ends have been thanking me.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2013)

Added a little rice bran/hemp to my DC

Sealing with Nourish oil, as usual


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 24, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Added a little rice bran/hemp to my DC
> 
> Sealing with Nourish oil, as usual



I don't usually add oil to my DC, but I will tonight after my 2-Step... Brownie518


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 24, 2013)

DC'd with Silicon mix.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2013)

Pre-poo with Dabur Vatika oil, grapeseed oil, and SSI honey conditioning rinse.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 24, 2013)

Sealed with rice bran oil. This stuff is awesome! My ends feel better and my hair is super shiny.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wash day: Sealed with Avosoya oil (hemp oil).


----------



## felic1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Deep conditioned with AE garlic hot oil with wheat germ and hemp oil added.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wash day: Sealed with Avosoya oil (hemp oil).


DITTO! I also added a bit of castor oil to mine


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 26, 2013)

I moisturized and seal my hair yesterday with safflower oil! Today I plan on deep conditioning my hair my hair with aussi 3 minute.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 26, 2013)

Cleansed with SD go moist (WGO), used SSI avocado as my leave in, sealed with mix of EVCO and hemp seed


----------



## KinkyRN (Aug 26, 2013)

Been stalking this forum for a while, especially this thread. Just paid for my subscription today. I am in love with ceramides that loreal repair trio is the bomb. My hair loves the mask!! Using hot 6 oil faithfully. Thanks for this thread and will be following and putting my 2 cents in


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll be back on the ceramides tonight. Pulling my RBO out!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

LCOB'ed tonight and my C and O both contained ceramides:

C-Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydrations (Sunflower Oil)
O- Sunflower Megacare Premium Oil Blend (Sunflower, Wheat Germ, Macadamia, and Hempseed Oil)


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 27, 2013)

Back from my vacation 

Getting back in my ceramide routine, used sunflower oil as a sealent today. Night night

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 27, 2013)

still using trigger nightly on my scalp, walnut/grapeseed/avocado on my length for prepoo


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Used Hairveda Whipped Cream and of course Avosoya oil to seal. I need to buy more of the Avosoya. I will probably stop by the local shop that carries it because I don't want to wait three weeks.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> C-Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydrations (Sunflower Oil)
> O- Sunflower Megacare Premium Oil Blend (Sunflower, Wheat Germ, Macadamia, and Hempseed Oil)



This again tonight


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 27, 2013)

Sealed with sunflower oil, hair will be blinging tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 28, 2013)

This morning I moisturized and seal with my hair with safflower oil. Then put my hair in a donut bun.  Tomorrow I plan on cowashing my hair!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

Used Gleau atop my HV Strinillah 24 hour DC.  I guess this intense DC is good since I 2-Step'd last night.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 28, 2013)

Sealed RBO. Has anyone noticed a change in their hair texture?  It seems my curl pattern is a lot looser.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed tonight and my C and O both contained ceramides:
> 
> C-Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydrations (Sunflower Oil)
> O- Sunflower Megacare Premium Oil Blend (Sunflower, Wheat Germ, Macadamia, and Hempseed Oil)



I've used the Whipped Creme a few times and found it to be a bit heavy (greasy).  Are you having this issue as well?  Froreal3 EnExitStageLeft


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

keranikki said:


> Sealed RBO. Has anyone noticed a change in their hair texture?  It seems my curl pattern is a lot looser.



From using RBO or from using ceramides in general keranikki?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 28, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Thats one of the reasons I like it. My fine strands tangle wayyyy to easily if my hair is air dried and light/featherweight. Its another story when I use heat, they don't tangle at all w/ little product erplexed.  So I have to use products with a bit of weight (when air dried) so that my strands won't mesh with one another. I have so much hair that one tangle can cause a mess of trouble and ain't nobody got time for that .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed tonight and my C and O both contained ceramides:
> 
> C-Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydrations (Sunflower Oil)
> O- Sunflower Megacare Premium Oil Blend (Sunflower, Wheat Germ, Macadamia, and Hempseed Oil)



This again !


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 28, 2013)

keranikki said:


> Sealed RBO. Has anyone noticed a change in their hair texture?  It seems my curl pattern is a lot looser.



No, but I notice my ends have thickened up a bit.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 I tend to be heavy handed and it can get greasy if you use too much. It is so light and lotiony that at first I was like, "Really, what is this gonna do for my jungle of hair?" but when I put it on all heavy handed and what not and I sealed it with an oil, it ended up kinda greasy. I didn't mind because I keep my hair pinned up in twists or braids. I tend to like products with substance anyway. That's why I don't like "milk" type products.

Try using a lot less and sealing with a lighter oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Where do you get this Sunflower Megacare Premium Oil Blend EnExitStageLeft and how does it smell?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 29, 2013)

Froreal3

At the local beauty supply store. It smells like a light version of Jovan Musk Perfume. Not my favorite, but it isn't horrible either...so I deal w/ it.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> From using RBO or from using ceramides in general keranikki?



From using ceramides in general. I've used ORS also this week. I had to wash my hair yesterday, so I used ORS aloe shampoo; conditioned with dermorganics repair masque, Aussie moist 3 minute miracle; used belnouvo avocado condish as a leave-in; then sealed with RBO. When I looked in the mirror, my hair looked like 2abc type hair. My hair is 3bc, 4a type hair even with the Brazilian Keratin Treatment.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2013)

keranikki said:


> From using ceramides in general. I've used ORS also this week. I had to wash my hair yesterday, so I used ORS aloe shampoo; conditioned with dermorganics repair masque, Aussie moist 3 minute miracle; used belnouvo avocado condish as a leave-in; then sealed with RBO. When I looked in the mirror, my hair looked like 2abc type hair. My hair is 3bc, 4a type hair even with the Brazilian Keratin Treatment.



Well... That sounds pretty awesome (unless that's not a good thing for you).  How's the BKT life for you?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 30, 2013)

Deleted....


----------



## keranikki (Aug 30, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Well... That sounds pretty awesome (unless that's not a good thing for you).  How's the BKT life for you?



It's weird. I wasn't expecting my hair to change. I cut a lot of my progress off, because the BKT was drying. It really did a number on my ends. If I knew using ceramides would help this much, I wouldn't have cut my hair. I'm kicking myself right now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 31, 2013)

Prepoo'd with a mix of hemp, wgo, rice bran, safflower, amla, brahmi, and jbco that I've had sitting around and forgot about.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

I wanna try RBO...I guess I'll have to wait till my no buy is over. 

Than again, can you cook with it? keranikki  It might just have to go in my food budget along with the GSO.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I wanna try RBO...I guess I'll have to wait till my no buy is over.
> 
> Than again, can you cook with it? keranikki  It might just have to go in my food budget along with the GSO.



Yes!!! Really popular in the Asian community. Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

^^^Might just have to mosey on over to Hong Kong Market...to um pick up some RBO...I mean tofu.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

Still using my GSO to seal nightly.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2013)

I used SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse in my DC mix last night. I sealed with gso.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I wanna try RBO...I guess I'll have to wait till my no buy is over.
> 
> Than again, can you cook with it? keranikki  It might just have to go in my food budget along with the GSO.



Makes great stir fry!


----------



## cherry.a (Aug 31, 2013)

DCing W/ silicon mix.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Picked up some Sunflower oil to add to my Dcs and to prepoo and seal with. Oh, and for that tofu stir fry too. 

DH said, "We didn't need any more oil. We have half a bottle of olive oil left." I was just like, "Oh really? I didn't know."


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 1, 2013)

Used SSI Avocado in my Amla Paste... Will use a little SSI Pumpkin DeFrizzer when I take my rollers down


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2013)

Prepoo'd with KeraVada Amla Brahmi oil, which has Grapeseed in it..

Sealing with Nourish


----------



## keranikki (Sep 1, 2013)

Sealed my hair tonight with RBO over conditioner. Hair feels great!


----------



## cutenss (Sep 2, 2013)

I have pre-pooing with my EVOO, grapeseed, and avocado oil, with heat.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 2, 2013)

Today's wash day included SSI okra, SSI curly buttercream, and Curly Kinks polished oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sealed with the last of my HV Avosoya oil. I purchased some Hairitage Hydration Hemp Nostalgia for a leave in. I will probably try it on wash day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 4, 2013)

Added WGO and GSO to my DC. Under the dryer with it as we speak


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 5, 2013)

I used BB Baby Nourishing oil to seal my hair.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 5, 2013)

Just re-upped on my Sunflower oil and sealed last night and this morning my twists are looking yummy delicious and so shiny


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm cowashing my hair today right after I get home from school. I plan on using HQ leave-in and then I will air dry my hair. When it is done drying I plan on moisturizing and sealing my hair with safflower oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2013)

sisters248 said:


> I'm cowashing my hair today right after I get home from school. I plan on using HQ leave-in and then I will air dry my hair. When it is done drying I plan on moisturizing and sealing my hair with safflower oil.



sisters248 how are you liking the HQS leave in?


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 6, 2013)

I love it! It really helps me detangle my hair right after I rinse my hair and it also makes my hair feel really soft. My mom also likes the HQS leave in and it works wonders on her hair.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 6, 2013)

Ordered some napa valley grapeseed oil. I'm interested to see the difference in quality for myself


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Twisted with the pomade shop's ceramoist pomade.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepooing w/Sunflower oil and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Today after washing, I dipped my ends in sunflower oil.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 8, 2013)

Last night I sprayed my hair with infusium and conditioner and water and then oiled my scalp with mustard oil the. Sealed the whole length of my hair with safflower oil. This morning my hair is mousturized and happy


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 9, 2013)

So Saturday, I felt like being a little adventurious and wanted to try something new...  bad idea ok. So I use the Elasta QP Olive Oil Mango Butter Curl Creme Pudding as a substitute for their mango butter and then sealed with safflower oil then I wrapped my hair with a satin scarf. Let me tell you, I woke up the next morning my hair was so hard and stiff. Now I did do my research about this product before I brought it and a lot of people said that it works wonders on their hair. I didnt want to take a chance to comb through my hair so I just washed it all off with L'Oreal sulfate free shampoo and then conditioned my hair with sauve. I detangled my hair and fingered comb my hair after I rinsed. Then I slapped on some HQ leave in and detangled one last time. I then moisturized and sealed my hair with the Elasta QP mango butter and safflower oil. My hair is feeling happy and free this morning!


----------



## veesweets (Sep 9, 2013)

DC'ed with SD razz, SSI avocado as my leave in
During the week I'll use SSI curly buttercream as my moisturizer


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 10, 2013)

Still prepooing with hair trigger in the scalp, grapeseed, avo or walnut on the length.  Cnt do the LOC just the LC. Will use hot six when hair is straight.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 10, 2013)

My napa valley grapeseed oil arrived. This stuff is DARRRK, almost as dark as hemp seed oil. It also has a really silky feel and slight nutty smell similar to macadamia nut oil. Almost nothing like the NOW brand grapeseed oil I was using before. Will seal with it for the next few weeks. Might even try it for oil rinsing


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 10, 2013)

I usually wash 2x a week so 1x a week I add some ceramide oil to my DC. Usually hemp seed, rice bran, or wheat germ. 
Still sealing with either Nourish or Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 10, 2013)

Still sealing with GSO


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 12, 2013)

Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free Shampoo last night.  Overnight and all day DC with SSI Okra and SSI Avocado.  After rinse out tonight and ACV rinse, added Curly Kinks Satin Roots before my rollerset .


----------



## veesweets (Sep 13, 2013)

I prepoo'd overnight with a mix of grapeseed/JBCO/EVCO (added more grapeseed than the other two). Used SD go moist, DC'ed with BASK vanilla whiskey  , and sealed my leave in with more grapeseed oil


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2013)

Used-Dax green/gold hair wax on edges...

Contains-Sunflower oil,Sesame seed oil,WGO & Safflower oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm going back to ceramics and heat. I don't know where to start.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm getting myself set up to join part 4. I texlaxed today after 6 years natural and 6 years on the forum. I just couldn't keep my fine, thin 3c/4b hairs from hugging and breaking. I believe with the knowledge I've gained, I can retain some dang hair.

Today, I used Shea Moisture Yucca Milk and sealed with castor and grapeseed oil. I'll add more as I progress, if need be. This is an easy challenge. I hope. :/


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 16, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I'm getting myself set up to join part 4. I texlaxed today after 6 years natural and 6 years on the forum. I just couldn't keep my fine, thin 3c/4b hairs from hugging and breaking. I believe with the knowledge I've gained, I can retain some dang hair.
> 
> Today, I used Shea Moisture Yucca Milk and sealed with castor and grapeseed oil. I'll add more as I progress, if need be. This is an easy challenge. I hope. :/



apemay1969   I'll add you to the Challengers List.  This challenge is super easy.  Great thing about ceramides is that you will find both natural and/or synthetic ones in products you already have.  You'll love this ceramide life!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 16, 2013)

Used KeraVada Amla Oil as a prepoo has grapeseed oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sealed with sunflower oil.


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 18, 2013)

Moisturized and sealed my hair this morning with safflower oil.


----------



## Lita (Sep 18, 2013)

Just moisturized with NA Hemp & Coconut hair milk..Hair is softening back up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2013)

Although I am embarking on a more ayurvedic based reggi I was reminded today/yesterday that ceramide rich oils are not to be forgotten
I still do my oil rinse with a ceramide rich blend but instead of using almond oil I will stick to rice bran or grapeseed


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sealed with Hairveda Green Tea butter. Has GSO.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sealed with Sunflower seed oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2013)

Prepood with KeraVada Amla Brahmi oil (has a ceramide in there)

Added a tiny bit of hemp seed and wheat germ to my DC


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 21, 2013)

DC'd with Kanechom Ceramides and sealed with GSO


----------



## DoDo (Sep 21, 2013)

Sealed with JBCO coconut oil last night and touched up a few of my twists and my hairline with it today. It contains hemp and grape seed oil. I purchased the 25 oz of Napa Valley grape seed oil today. It is time to return to ceramides. They make life so easy!


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2013)

Prepooing with coconut and grape seed oil while i saute shrimp in coconut and grape seed oil.  peas and rice. I'll cowash after i eat.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 22, 2013)

I DC with SSI Riche Moisture Masque. I'll be following up with Redken Anti-snap leave in.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 23, 2013)

Moisturized with SSI brazil nut and sealed with GSO before braiding my hair


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sealed with sunflower oil after cowashing.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm CW in the AM with SSI Honey Rinse Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2013)

Used KeraVada - has some grapeseed in there.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I DC with SSI Riche Moisture Masque. I'll be following up with Redken Anti-snap leave in.


xu93texas

How is that Riche Moisture? I haven't heard anything about that one...


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 24, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> xu93texas
> 
> How is that Riche Moisture? I haven't heard anything about that one...



I like it. It moisturizes my hair well. The conditioner comes in a jar and it has a very light and creamy consistency, like yogurt (Yoplait light). Sorry, that's the first thing that came to mind. 

You don't have to use much product when applying and it smells really good . 

I did a protein treatment and followed up with another DC, but my hair still felt dry. I pulled out the Riche Moisture Masque and I could tell a difference right away. My hair was so soft! I think I've used it 3 times thus far and it's been a winner each time.  Btw, the ingredients are so yummy!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sealed with sunflower oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 28, 2013)

I used some Claudie's Moist. Quinoa Coffee as my leave in, sealed with Nourish Oil.


xu93texas - Thanks for that review!!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 28, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Moisturized with SSI brazil nut and sealed with GSO before braiding my hair


 
I have never used this SSI brazil nut. Is it really nice? I love the smell of their products!!


----------



## veesweets (Sep 28, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I have never used this SSI brazil nut. Is it really nice? I love the smell of their products!!



felic1 I like it a lot, very moisturizing but not heavy. It definitely does not smell as nice as the other products I've tried from them though. I dont even know how to really describe it...its like a floral, slightly herbal scent? Its not horrible but I was expecting something different.
This little jar is actually lasting me quite a while too which is great.


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 28, 2013)

Moisturized with motions and sealed with safflower oil.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone! Pompeian oil company is marketing a grapeseed oil that comes in its own spritz bottle. I guess it is like pam but without a propellant. so if you want to spritz with grapeseed oil, it is coming in that format. I thought this might be interesting!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sealed with sunflower after cowashing.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 3, 2013)

I used Sunflower oil on my hair this morning and my hair is still as shiny tonight


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sealed with sunflower oil after washing. I like the medium consistency of this.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2013)

Moisturized with The Pomade Shops CeraMoist.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 8, 2013)

my goodness have I been slacking in posting.

I am still on my ceramide tip just been lazzy to log in and post

been sealing with sunflower oil .
need to restock on my ceramide oils like GSO  and more SFO cause the shine you get from that oil just cannot be beat lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hyacinthe... Me too.  Out of the country for some time.  How is everyone doing in the last part of the challenge for 2013?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2013)

ROLL CALL FOR PART IV

Sorry Ive been MIA ladies.  Had an unexpected trip to England.  Whats everyone been up to?  From the looks of the posts, no ones using ceramides?  Doubt that!  Lets finish off the year really strong!

Atdow71
Lissa0821
Rozlewis
ScorpioRising
cherry.a
Americka
halee_J
cutenss
NappyNelle
BKfinest
Babygrowth
daae
pelohello
MeowMix
bajandoc86
auntybe
southerncitygirl
pinkpanther23
silenttullip
EnExitStageLeft
Nix08
lamaria211
Lita
Froreal3
janeemat
curlyhersheygirl
ZebraPrintLover
JulietWhiskey
venusfly
destinyseeker
veesweets
youwillrise
NJoy
sharifeh
coracao
Shay72
Blairx0
NowIAmNappy
lovely_locks
Hyacinthe
moniq
felic1
HappywithJC723
cnap
tishsander
Cattypus1
EnExitStageLeft
sexypebbly
reeseycup
My-Foolish-Heart
Michelemybelle
iluvmario
prettykinks
Tonto
Phaer Wenbev
Saludable84
xu93texas
schely10
JudithO
sisters248
apemay1969


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 8, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 Hey Girlie How are you doing,Hope all is well with you.

My hair is fine been keeping it satisfied with a rich ceramide diet ha!

I will also be posting a pic of my hair after I relax which will be in Dec,a great way to close of this challenge.


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2013)

Here! Ready...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually have dropped off from using grapeseed oil, too much of a good thing is not a good thing.  I found it to be kinda of drying to my new growth.  I still have sunflower seed oil but I really don't care for the smell of it.  

I am doing hot oil treatments with Proclaim Natural 7 Oil with Olive Olil, I think it has Kuku or wheat germ oil mixed in.  I use it once a week.  

I want to try safflower oil but just haven't gotten around to picking  it up from the grocery store.


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2013)

My hair is doing ok,my favorite Ceramides are-Rice bran,Sesame seed,grape seed..In that order...The others are ok,but I notice a huge difference on my length/scalp when I apply the 3 listed...Safflower & Sunflower are good to alternate with.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 8, 2013)

You're right I'm still using ceramides religiously  I have a ceramide rich blend that I use with every wash.
I seal with Rice bran oil and Wheat germ oil almost daily.
I recently made an ayurvedic oil blend with Rice bran oil as the base and I love it


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm still in- I still use my ceramides on a regular basis, just not posting much because I use the same combo over and over.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Did you enjoy you trip? I know that hair was fab the entire time !

As for me, I'm still using ceramides and my hair is still blinging as a result. STILL LOVING THE CERAMIDE LIFE!


----------



## veesweets (Oct 8, 2013)

Still faithfully using ceramides. I'm usually just too lazy to look for the thread to post lol 

I try to use at least one ceramide product/oil on wash day and whenever I moisturize. Still loving the results!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Trip was great!  Hair was fab!  Now I just have to put the blow dryer down (its addictive).  Back on my ceramide kick.  Will be pre-pooing tonight with a ceramide rich oil.  Probably Rice Bran.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Still faithfully using ceramides. I'm usually just too lazy to look for the thread to post lol
> 
> I try to use at least one ceramide product/oil on wash day and whenever I moisturize. Still loving the results!


 
veesweets are you subscribed?  It makes it super easy to find it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2013)

Still using Sunflower oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be doing a pre-poo treatment with Dabur Vatika oil and SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in for part 4. Let's get growing!!


----------



## veesweets (Oct 8, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @veesweets are you subscribed?  It makes it super easy to find it!



I thought I was, but I just did it. That will definitely make things easier, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 8, 2013)

Been using my Safflower oil faithfully every day/ other day


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2013)

Definitely still on the ceramides. I quit them for a little and my hair is not happy. Im behaving now.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 9, 2013)

I am still using ceramides weekly.  They are really just a part of my weekly regimen now.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm still using ceramides. In kinky twist now so haven't been usin it much lately bit once I take them out. Ill be goin all in and no lookin back with the ceramides


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 9, 2013)

Still using a little grapeseed oil and water till my money get right and I can get some Mizani overnight stuff.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Used sunflower to seal after cowashing.


----------



## prettykinks (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm still using ceramides almost daily. My hair is in twists most of the time and I just use whatever I have on hand. Most of my products are ceramides or have it in them. I use alot of castor, wheat germ, coconut and olive oil and I also make my own rosemary oil and spritz. My care free curl gold and instant moisturizer has been good to me also.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Haven't posted in awhile but I'm still using ceramides throughout my regimen. My newest addition to my ceramide rich products is The Pomade Shop's ceramoist. I use this as a moisturizer/styler great stuff.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 12, 2013)

still using ceramides in my prepoo


----------



## veesweets (Oct 13, 2013)

Prepoo with a keravada oil (GSO), protein treatment with SSI okra, moisturized with SSI curly buttercream, sealed with GSO


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 14, 2013)

In the midst of preepooing with an oil mix consisting of castor,sunflower,hemp and coconut oil.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 I don't think I joined the challenge yet but you can count me in for the remainder of this year and Part IV.  
With the exception of Liquid Gold, I blend all the oils I apply and every blend has Wheat Germ Oil and Grapeseed oil/ 

After I use all of the GSO I am going to try Sunflower oil.
I use Sesame Oil to oil pull.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunflower oil to seal after wash day Saturday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 14, 2013)

Sealing with Hairveda's Jardin oil which contains Avocado, Grapeseed, Wheatgrass, Castor, Nettle, Kelp, Sweet Almond, and Spinach


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 14, 2013)

Gotta stock up on my ceramides. I'm running low.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 14, 2013)

Added hemp seed oil to Dc  Bambu Silicon mix.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

Sealed my ends with Gleau Nourishing Oil Blend


----------



## keranikki (Oct 14, 2013)

Mixed rice bran oil with Joico K-pak and used as a DC


----------



## Lita (Oct 15, 2013)

Applied some kera's Coffee oil on my scalp & sealed with Rice bran oil.,

*Kera's coffee oil,has grapeseed in it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sisters248 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cowashing this morning! Moisturizing and sealing with safflower oil.


----------



## sisters248 (Oct 18, 2013)

Today I deep conditioned my hair with Queen Helene. I added some safflower oil in it. After I air dried my hair, I moisturized and sealed my hair with sunflower oil.


----------



## veesweets (Oct 20, 2013)

Dc with bask vanilla whiskey, used SSI curly buttercream as my leave in, sealed with GSO mix


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 21, 2013)

Still oil rinsing, conditioning, sealing and styling with various ceramide rich products.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 21, 2013)

Sealed ends with GSO.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Used sunflower oil to seal after washing.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 23, 2013)

DC on dry hair yesterday used hemp seed oil on the last bit of replenishing cond

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 23, 2013)

I like sunflower seed oil so much better to seal my ends.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 23, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I like sunflower seed oil so much better to seal my ends.



N the shine!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sunflower oil to seal my twists last night.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 25, 2013)

been a minute but here I am.  prepoo'd this morning with warmed hair trigger to the scalp and kera vada's green tea oil on the hair.


----------



## veesweets (Oct 25, 2013)

Last night cowashed with SM purification masque (GSO), moisturized with SSI curly buttercream. Today I sealed with GSO


----------



## keranikki (Oct 26, 2013)

Mixed rice bran oil with Shea butter and other oils to make a DC. Our didn't go so well.:-( I had to lightly wash my hair afterwards to get rid of the oily build-up I had. I will go back to using my RBO as a sealer. It's awesome alone.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Used sunflower oil to seal.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sealed with KeraVada oil - grapeseed based


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Wash Day:* Sealed with sunflower oil.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sealed a braid out with my ceramide blend


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 2, 2013)

I am so glad I found this thread. I started using these ceramide products today and have noticed an immediate difference. I can't wait to see my hair thrive!


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 2, 2013)

Used bee mine growth serum on scalp fter henna yesterday. -has grapeseed oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wash Day: Sealed with sunflower oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 3, 2013)

I know I am super duper late to this challenge, but I used Naturally Amari's Hempseed Butter and Milk to braid my hair.

If this challenge starts again for 2014, please tag me.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 4, 2013)

Used Hemp oil as Prepoo. Still sealing ends with SO

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 4, 2013)

2nite ends were sealed with S.O.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 4, 2013)

I moisturized with HH Hemp Nostalgia and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil

Also been adding a blend to my DCs - hemp, rice bran, wheat germ, and safflower.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 4, 2013)

Been using Gleau Oil as my sealant for a week or two. LOVE IT!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Been using Gleau Oil as my sealant for a week or two. LOVE IT!


 
Gleau always makes my hair super soft.  I know how you feel EnExitStageLeft.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 8, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I know I am super duper late to this challenge, but I used Naturally Amari's Hempseed Butter and Milk to braid my hair.
> 
> If this challenge starts again for 2014, please tag me.


 
I can also add you now NaturallyATLPCH.  Its never to late to add ceramides to your life!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 8, 2013)

Yay! Thanks DominicanBrazilian82! I have already begun to use and seek out products with ceramides in them. I am sorry I didn't start sooner! Love the way my hair looks and feels.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

GIRL YOU HAVE GOT TO STOP DISAPPEARIN'....got me all worried and stuff.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 8, 2013)

Refreshed Havana Twists with LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Spritz. I do this daily. It has Wheat Germ oil in it.


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Been using Gleau Oil as my sealant for a week or two. LOVE IT!




Can you tell me where you found the gleau oil? Thanks


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 8, 2013)

No more hair trigger in scalp, shedding too much. Switched to bee mine growth serum and avo, walnut and greapeseed on hair as prepoo.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 8, 2013)

@Cocoloves

Gleau Oil
Hope this helps!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...iveASIN=B003FV027W&linkCode=as2&tag=po04c2-20


----------



## veesweets (Nov 10, 2013)

Prepoo'd with keravada oil, shampooed with SD go moist, DC'd with SD razzberry coconut. Super ceramide wash day


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DominicanBrazilian82  GIRL YOU HAVE GOT TO STOP DISAPPEARIN'....got me all worried and stuff.



 awww... I know right.  I'm back for real this time EnExitStageLeft


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2013)

Washed today with Loreal Sulfate Free Reconstruct (synthetic ceramides), DC'd with HQS Slip, rinsed with SSI Avocado, used SSI Moisture Mist and BioHair Care Moroccan Leave-in and used Bella Donna serum (WGO) as a serum for flat ironing.


----------



## sisters248 (Nov 12, 2013)

~♥Moisturize my hair with Motions Oil Moisturizer hair lotion and sealed with a little bit of sunflower oil. Then braided my hair. Tomorrow I plan on deep conditioning my hair.♥~


----------



## veesweets (Nov 12, 2013)

Moisturized with SSI brazil nut buttercream


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, I would love to join this challenge.

I just started using sesame oil to seal my ends and love it!!  Today I used Curls Whipped Cream (containing: Soybean Oil, Sunflower Oil and Wheat Germ Oil) and I applied sesame oil on my ends. I need to stock up on more oils but I am loving this combo. Thank you OP 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 13, 2013)

Moisturized twists with Profectiv Mega Growth lotion (soybean oil).


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mixed Kimmaytubes leave in but added sunflower oil to the mix, my hair is gorgeous and mousturized today


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sealed with a little sunflower oil today.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 15, 2013)

Conditioned yesterday with SSI avocado, sealed my leave in with GSO


----------



## felic1 (Nov 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Cocoloves
> 
> Gleau Oil
> Hope this helps!


 
Do you like Bugs Bunny?


----------



## veesweets (Nov 23, 2013)

Moisturized with the usual SSI curly buttercream, I'm sadly down to my last few uses of the jar. Sealed with GSO.
Tomorrow or Monday I will DC with SD razzberry coconut


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 23, 2013)

Sealing with GSO regularly.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2013)

Been sealing with a Jamaica Mango and Lime JBCO (has hempseed, wheatgerm and grapeseed oil)


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wash day: Sealed with the last of my sunflower oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just ordered Inphenom leave in mist! ! Can't wait to try it. Btw sealed with gso tonight


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 24, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I just ordered Inphenom leave in mist! ! Can't wait to try it. Btw sealed with gso tonight



I'm trying this for the first time tonight. I hope all goes well because it ain't cheap !


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 24, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with ORS HAIRepair (soybean, grape seed, corn oil). This is a great natural oil I found OTG at my local grocery store!


----------



## veesweets (Nov 25, 2013)

Did a prepoo with hemp seed oil (forgot I even had this!) and JBCO. DC'ed with SD razzberry


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just got my LHCF iPhone app back... Been missing all the goodness!!! Ladies who deleted and tried to re-download feel my pain!! There were some technical difficulties...

Anywho... Not really been m/s with my ceramide goodies (extremely busy)... But I have been using synthetic ceramides via my Loreal Sulfate Free poo.  Hoping to get the m/a on and poppin again.  

You ladies seem like you're still on target.  Still have a very special gift at the end of this year for one very special ceramide lady.  No contest... Just watching whose been posting on the regular!


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 25, 2013)

bee mine to the scalp and avo or grapeseed on the length nightly


----------



## blackviolet (Nov 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Been sealing with a Jamaica Mango and Lime JBCO (has hempseed, wheatgerm and grapeseed oil)


 EnExitStageLeft

Where are you buying this? please do tell. TIA


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 26, 2013)

Sealed with Hemp Seed oil and JBCO Hair Food on my ends and edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just made a oil mix of 80% EVOCO, 10% hemp oil and 10% GSO for sealing


----------



## Tonto (Nov 26, 2013)

Bought my hemp seed oil and an applicator bottle. Hopefully this challenge will exist Decembre 2014...?


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 26, 2013)

Used Keravada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek - has grapeseed


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ladies don't forget to join us in the 2014 Ceramides Challenge


----------



## veesweets (Nov 28, 2013)

I did an oil rinse with hemp seed oil last night. Not sure if I like it, hair feels a little coated


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dcing with hemp, gso and EVOCO on my roots and scalp


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 29, 2013)

Im in .............


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 29, 2013)

M&S with Hemp Seed Oil and JBCO Hair Food on my ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Nov 29, 2013)

veesweets said:


> I did an oil rinse with hemp seed oil last night. Not sure if I like it, hair feels a little coated



I take it back. Today my hair feels great. I guess it just needed another day or so to fully soak in? Hmm..going to try again next week but with grapeseed oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

D.C./ prepooing with SSI avocado condish (gso)


----------



## veesweets (Dec 4, 2013)

Used up the last bit of SSI curly buttercream  Will repurchase at some point. Sealing with GSO


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 5, 2013)

SD Wheat Germ Butter and KV Fenugreek Oil (GSO second ingredient)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Dec 5, 2013)

DC'ing with BASK vanilla whiskey, will follow up with SSI avocado to detangle


----------



## veesweets (Dec 13, 2013)

Cleansed with SD go moist. Used SSI avocado to soften and separate my hair after a protein treatment (BASK vanilla whiskey last week wasn't quite strong enough). Will try an oil rinse with GSO after I rinse my DC out.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sealed with safflower oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2014)

Used my Okra reconstructor and SSI defrizzer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm using KV Argan Jojoba Coconut Marshmallow with grapeseed and rice bran


----------



## veesweets (Jun 16, 2014)

Moisturized with SD wheat germ condish and sealed with BASK apple sorghum syrup


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Been using Keravada Fenugreek oil as a sealant and with my weekly dc. Has Rice Bran oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2014)

Used a little KV Ocean Ego oil with my DC, grapeseed and ricebran. 

Been sealing with KV Fenugreek (gs/rb) or Nourish Oil.


----------

